# Inter, fatta per Dumfries



## Tifo'o (12 Agosto 2021)

L'Inter avrà il sostituto di Hakimi. Secondo Sportmediaset è fatta per Dumfries. Il PSV ha deciso di dire sì all'offerta di 12,5 mln + 2 di bonus. Già stasera o domani il giocatore dovrebbe arrivare a Milano per visite e firma.


----------



## Djici (12 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter avrà il sostituto di Hakimi. Secondo Sportmediaset è fatta per Dumfries. Il PSV ha deciso di dire sì all'offerta di 12,5 mln + 2 di bonus. Già stasera o domani il giocatore dovrebbe arrivare a Milano per visite e firma.


Colpaccio!


----------



## GP7 (12 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter avrà il sostituto di Hakimi. Secondo Sportmediaset è fatta per Dumfries. Il PSV ha deciso di dire sì all'offerta di 12,5 mln + 2 di bonus. Già stasera o domani il giocatore dovrebbe arrivare a Milano per visite e firma.


L'ho detto che qui si continua a darli per falliti e invece riusciranno ancora a chiudere dei buoni colpi..


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

è un gran colpo. non è hakimi (nessuno è hakimi) ma è un ottimo esterno. 2 volte mvp agli europei. per quel prezzo è una rapina. complimenti a marotta


----------



## Zenos (12 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter avrà il sostituto di Hakimi. Secondo Sportmediaset è fatta per Dumfries. Il PSV ha deciso di dire sì all'offerta di 12,5 mln + 2 di bonus. Già stasera o domani il giocatore dovrebbe arrivare a Milano per visite e firma.





Sono indebitati,volete fare la fine dell'Inter?il payroll prima di tutto.
Eccovi serviti ragionieri della ceppa.


----------



## hiei87 (12 Agosto 2021)

Gran colpo


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter avrà il sostituto di Hakimi. Secondo Sportmediaset è fatta per Dumfries. Il PSV ha deciso di dire sì all'offerta di 12,5 mln + 2 di bonus. Già stasera o domani il giocatore dovrebbe arrivare a Milano per visite e firma.


Obiettivamente un ottimo acquisto, specialmente considerando che le alternative erano Bellerin o Nandez adattato.


----------



## princeps (12 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter avrà il sostituto di Hakimi. Secondo Sportmediaset è fatta per Dumfries. Il PSV ha deciso di dire sì all'offerta di 12,5 mln + 2 di bonus. Già stasera o domani il giocatore dovrebbe arrivare a Milano per visite e firma.


colpaccio niente da dire....


----------



## Hellscream (12 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter avrà il sostituto di Hakimi. Secondo Sportmediaset è fatta per Dumfries. Il PSV ha deciso di dire sì all'offerta di 12,5 mln + 2 di bonus. Già stasera o domani il giocatore dovrebbe arrivare a Milano per visite e firma.


eeeh ma loro "ora falliscono!1!!1ONE!11!!"

Ma tranquilli noi andremo a fare i caroselli per il bilancio ed il PAYROLLE.

P.S Immagino una nostra trattativa per questo qui.

"Offriamo 12 milioni"
"Ne vogliamo 12 milioni e 10 euro."
"Mi dispiace, noi non facciamo aste, arrivederci."


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> eeeh ma loro "ora falliscono!1!!1ONE!11!!"
> 
> Ma tranquilli noi andremo a fare i caroselli per il bilancio ed il PAYROLLE


Gli aziendalisti sono la rovina delle squadre, a tutti i livelli.


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> eeeh ma loro "ora falliscono!1!!1ONE!11!!"
> 
> Ma tranquilli noi andremo a fare i caroselli per il bilancio ed il PAYROLLE.
> 
> ...


Noi stiamo prendendo Florenzi ma solo in prestito con ddr.
Che pena, tra l'altro pure la Rometta sembra si stia muovendo bene, Abraham, l'olandese per cui in tanti si bagnavano qui, Klopqualcosa, in più gli torna Zaniolo e non cederanno nemmeno Pellegrini, con l'aggiunta di essersi liberati di quel bollitone di Dzeko 35 enne. SENZA Champions, eh.


----------



## unbreakable (12 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter avrà il sostituto di Hakimi. Secondo Sportmediaset è fatta per Dumfries. Il PSV ha deciso di dire sì all'offerta di 12,5 mln + 2 di bonus. Già stasera o domani il giocatore dovrebbe arrivare a Milano per visite e firma.



tatticamente i giocatori olandesi sono un pò così..

però che vi devo dire all'europeo nelle poche partite giocate da'olanda (allenata da quel "fenomeno" di de boer)era costantemente in spinta..insomma mi ha favorevolment eimpressionato..poco da dire complimenti a loro..che palle..e noi con coccodinonna bah


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter avrà il sostituto di Hakimi. Secondo Sportmediaset è fatta per Dumfries. Il PSV ha deciso di dire sì all'offerta di 12,5 mln + 2 di bonus. Già stasera o domani il giocatore dovrebbe arrivare a Milano per visite e firma.


Bel giocatore ma è un terzino, non un quinto come Hakimi.
Sono curioso di vedere come si adatterà al gioco di Inzaghi, non do per scontato che ci riesca bene.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Noi stiamo prendendo Florenzi ma solo in prestito con ddr.
> Che pena, tra l'altro pure la Rometta sembra si stia muovendo bene, Abraham, l'olandese per cui in tanti si bagnavano qui, Klopqualcosa, in più gli torna Zaniolo e non cederanno nemmeno Pellegrini, con l'aggiunta di essersi liberati di quel bollitone di Dzeko 35 enne. SENZA Champions, eh.


Io io credo che ad oggi si possa affermare che senza la CL avremmo lottato per la salvezza. Ripeto, ad oggi.

Perché presumo che senza CL: no rinnovo di Ibra, no riscatto di Tomori, no acquisto di Giruod, vendite di qualche big... a questo aggiungi il mercato NULLO che abbiamo fatto (si parla di acquisti di gente NUOVA, che rinforzano effettivamente la squadra, non di gente che già c'era l'anno scorso...), che non credo sarebbe stato migliore di quanto abbiamo visto finora, anzi... mi pare una logica conseguenza pensare che gli obiettivi sarebbero stati inesistenti, o no?

Quindi io a questo punto penso che "Con CL cambia tutto!" sia la metà di una frase che finiva con "altrimenti lottiamo per la salvezza."

Ma fortunatamente mancano solo 2 settimane, aspettiamo....


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bel giocatore ma è un terzino, non un quinto come Hakimi.
> Sono curioso di vedere come si adatterà al gioco di Inzaghi, non do per scontato che ci riesca bene.


agli europei ha giocato (benissimo) da quinto


----------



## el_gaucho (12 Agosto 2021)

Mi sembra davvero strano che dopo l’europeo che ha fatto nessuno lo insegua, Inter a parte, soprattutto a quel prezzo.


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Mi sembra davvero strano che dopo l’europeo che ha fatto nessuno lo insegua, Inter a parte, soprattutto a quel prezzo.


Magari ha avuto delle offerte ma noi non sono venute fuori, magari era già tutto fatto con l'Inter dal giorno che hanno venduto Hakimi. Marotta ha rapporti privilegiati con Raiola. Mica come i nostri, che con i procuratori ci litigano


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> agli europei ha giocato (benissimo) da quinto


Tre partite.
Non mi pare abbia le caratteristiche. Vedremo il rendimento su una stagione intera.
Comunque è un buon giocatore, pure se è di Raiola quindi lo disprezzo a prescindere.


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> tatticamente i giocatori olandesi sono un pò così..
> 
> però che vi devo dire all'europeo nelle poche partite giocate da'olanda (allenata da quel "fenomeno" di de boer)era costantemente in spinta..insomma mi ha favorevolment eimpressionato..poco da dire complimenti a loro..che palle..e noi con coccodinonna bah


Era sempre in spinta, bisogna vedere se sarà bravo a difendere visto che qui da noi se sei sempre in spinta o sei Hernandez o paghi pegno, oppure, spingi come Hakimi ma non sei Hakimi, c'è da capire come si adatterà da noi ed essendo olandese non penso che possa dare grosse garanzie da questo punto di vista.


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tre partite.
> Non mi pare abbia le caratteristiche. Vedremo il rendimento su una stagione intera.
> Comunque è un buon giocatore, pure se è di Raiola quindi lo disprezzo a prescindere.


Tre partite sì, ma fatte BENISSIMO, tanto che è risultato 2 volte MVP. Secondo me è abbastanza duttile tatticamente e ha la fisicità per farlo per l'intero campionato. Poi oh, bisogna vedere: perfino hakimi, il più forte esterno del mondo, i primi mesi all'Inter ha fatto fatica, tanto da essere persino panchinato.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Sono indebitati,volete fare la fine dell'Inter?il payroll prima di tutto.
> Eccovi serviti ragionieri della ceppa.


O fai di conto o fai la fine dell'inter.


----------



## el_gaucho (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Magari ha avuto delle offerte ma noi non sono venute fuori, magari era già tutto fatto con l'Inter dal giorno che hanno venduto Hakimi. Marotta ha rapporti privilegiati con Raiola. Mica come i nostri, che con i procuratori ci litigano


Tutto può essere, ma credo che se qualche squadra si fosse presentata con 20 milioni a ribattere i 12.5 di cui parla l’articolo, le cose potevano cambiare. Magari Raiola si è assicurato una commissione monster e per lui l’unica opzione era l’Inter e allora pace


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter avrà il sostituto di Hakimi. Secondo Sportmediaset è fatta per Dumfries. Il PSV ha deciso di dire sì all'offerta di 12,5 mln + 2 di bonus. Già stasera o domani il giocatore dovrebbe arrivare a Milano per visite e firma.


Ma beati loro, quanta invidia, un’estate da sogno. Ci daranno altri 12-13 punti avendo sostituito Lukaku, Hakimi e Conte in panca con Dzeko, Dumfries e Inzaghi…
Loro si che spendono dopo aver incassato 200 mln e passa e i soldi della champions. Come del resto saranno da sogno i loro prossimi mercato, con Suning che immagino possa far aumenti di capitale senza vendersi le porte di Appiano.


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Tutto può essere, ma credo che se qualche squadra si fosse presentata con 20 milioni a ribattere i 12.5 di cui parla l’articolo, le cose potevano cambiare. Magari Raiola si è assicurato una commissione monster e per lui l’unica opzione era l’Inter e allora pace


Esatto. Se Marotta aveva promesso una lauta commissione a Raiola, avrebbe protuto presentarsi pure il Padreterno con 20 milioni, ma non ci sarebbe stato verso. A meno di non pareggiare la commissione


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma beati loro, quanta invidia, un’estate da sogno. Ci daranno altri 12-13 punti avendo sostituito Lukaku, Hakimi e Conte in panca con Dzeko, Dumfries e Inzaghi…
> Loro si che spendono dopo aver incassato 200 mln e passa e i soldi della champions. Come del resto saranno da sogno i loro prossimi mercato, con Suning che immagino possa far aumenti di capitale senza vendersi le porte di Appiano.


Noi invece chi abbiamo preso, che non ci fosse già l'anno scorso? Giroud, 35 anni e 39 gol nelle ultime 4 stagioni?


----------



## koti (12 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter avrà il sostituto di Hakimi. Secondo Sportmediaset è fatta per Dumfries. Il PSV ha deciso di dire sì all'offerta di 12,5 mln + 2 di bonus. Già stasera o domani il giocatore dovrebbe arrivare a Milano per visite e firma.


Uno scarpone, anche se ha forza fisica e centimetri. Considerata la loro situazione e il prezzo è comunque un bel colpo.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Noi invece chi abbiamo preso, che non ci fosse già l'anno scorso? Giroud, 35 anni e 39 gol nelle ultime 4 stagioni?


Abbiamo preso anche il portiere, che poi la storia che i soldi spesi per i riscatti non valgano è assurda. Ma la cosa bella è che quelli si venderebbero anche gli armadietti di Appiano però vengono lodati e invidiati. Hanno perso il motore trainante della squadra ma è tutto ok. L’erba del vicino è sempre più verde.


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo preso anche il portiere, che poi la storia che i soldi spesi per i riscatti non valgano è assurda. Ma la cosa bella è che quelli si venderebbero anche gli armadietti di Appiano però vengono lodati e invidiati. Hanno perso il motore trainante della squadra ma è tutto ok. L’erba del vicino è sempre più verde.


MA quale erba del vicino? Loro almeno dalle cessioni hanno incassato quasi 200 milioni. Noi da Donnarumma e dal turco quanto abbiamo incassato? ZERO SPACCATO. E non mi interessa Raiola, il Payrolleee e altre scemenze, se sei un grande dirigente devi trovare il modo di tenerli o, se proprio devi cederli, di incassare. Loro hanno perso grandi giocatori ma si stanno muovendo bene per limitare i danni, e compreranno ancora. Noi abbiamo speso 60 milioni per essere più deboli dell'anno scorso. Perchè tutto questo? Perchè hanno il miglior dirigente europeo: Marotta.


----------



## dottor Totem (12 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter avrà il sostituto di Hakimi. Secondo Sportmediaset è fatta per Dumfries. Il PSV ha deciso di dire sì all'offerta di 12,5 mln + 2 di bonus. Già stasera o domani il giocatore dovrebbe arrivare a Milano per visite e firma.


Ottimo colpo, non so se possa continuare a spendere ma l'Inter sta facendo con pochi soldi dei buoni e funzionali acquisti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Agosto 2021)

Per soli 15 milioni è un colpaccio !

Tra 1 o 2 anni sarà rivenduto a 30-40 sicuro. Magari senza pagare neanche la prima rata.
Ma intanto l'hanno portato a casa,peccato.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Agosto 2021)

Gran colpo. 

Noi acquisti di questa caratura ovviamente non li facciamo mai. 

Andiamo a prendere gli Adli e dobbiamo pure essere contenti e fare caroselli.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Agosto 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io io credo che ad oggi si possa affermare che senza la CL avremmo lottato per la salvezza. Ripeto, ad oggi.
> 
> Perché presumo che senza CL: no rinnovo di Ibra, no riscatto di Tomori, no acquisto di Giruod, vendite di qualche big... a questo aggiungi il mercato NULLO che abbiamo fatto (si parla di acquisti di gente NUOVA, che rinforzano effettivamente la squadra, non di gente che già c'era l'anno scorso...), che non credo sarebbe stato migliore di quanto abbiamo visto finora, anzi... mi pare una logica conseguenza pensare che gli obiettivi sarebbero stati inesistenti, o no?
> 
> ...


ibra era già rinnovato. lo rinnovavano anche con la serie B tranquillo.
sarebbe cambiato pochissimo, forse non avremmo riscattato tomori ma preso uno più economico.

PS pagato quanto adli??? bel prezzo. vediamolo.


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Gran colpo.
> 
> Noi acquisti di questa caratura ovviamente non li facciamo mai.
> 
> Andiamo a prendere gli Adli e dobbiamo pure essere contenti e fare caroselli.


Ammesso che lo prendiamo Adli, perchè se il Bordeaux dovesse alzare le pretesa di diecimila lire, stai sicuro che i nostri si tireranno indietro.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ammesso che lo prendiamo Adli, perchè se il Bordeaux dovesse alzare le pretesa di diecimila lire, stai sicuro che i nostri si tireranno indietro.


Ma speriamo..


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> MA quale erba del vicino? Loro almeno dalle cessioni hanno incassato quasi 200 milioni. Noi da Donnarumma e dal turco quanto abbiamo incassato? ZERO SPACCATO. E non mi interessa Raiola, il Payrolleee e altre scemenze, se sei un grande dirigente devi trovare il modo di tenerli o, se proprio devi cederli, di incassare. Loro hanno perso grandi giocatori ma si stanno muovendo bene per limitare i danni, e compreranno ancora. Noi abbiamo speso 60 milioni per essere più deboli dell'anno scorso. Perchè tutto questo? Perchè hanno il miglior dirigente europeo: Marotta.


Incassati 200 e investiti quanto ad oggi?


----------



## Prealpi (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Noi invece chi abbiamo preso, che non ci fosse già l'anno scorso? Giroud, 35 anni e 39 gol nelle ultime 4 stagioni?


Visto che non fai altro che criticare, guarda che nessuno ti obbliga a tifare milan, capisco tutto ma certe volte esagerate secondo il mio punto di vista


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Incassati 200 e investiti quanto ad oggi?


il punto non è quanti ne hanno investiti, ma come sostituiranno i giocatori persi. perchè puoi fare un grande mercato anche reinvestendo poco, basta avere un grande dirigente. e loro, a differenza nostra, ce l'hanno, un grande dirigente


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Visto che non fai altro che criticare, guarda che nessuno ti obbliga a tifare milan, capisco tutto ma certe volte esagerate secondo il mio punto di vista


Invece tu non criticare mai. A furia di non criticare, dall'essere la più grande squadra del mondo siamo arrivati a elemosinare prestiti in giro. Ma forse hai vent'anni e non hai visto cosa era il Milan


----------



## Prealpi (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Invece tu non criticare mai. A furia di non criticare, dall'essere la più grande squadra del mondo siamo arrivati a elemosinare prestiti in giro. Ma forse hai vent'anni e non hai visto cosa era il Milan


Ma scusa perché devi arrivare a delle conclusioni senza sapere quale sia il mio reale pensiero in merito al nostro mercato..non c'è l'ho con te, non ne avrei nemmeno motivo, ma non capisco queste critiche così senza una reale motivazione..non ho vent'anni e so cosa era il Milan


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Ma scusa perché devi arrivare a delle conclusioni senza sapere quale sia il mio reale pensiero in merito al nostro mercato..non c'è l'ho con te, non ne avrei nemmeno motivo, ma non capisco queste critiche così senza una reale motivazione


Figurati, nemmeno io ce l'ho con te , anzi scusa se ti sono sembrato aggressivo, però mi girano: qui tutti a sbeffeggiare l'Inter perchè sta smantellando. Ma almeno loro stanno mettendo le pezze, e anche delle discrete pezze. Mentre quasi tutti a esaltare la nostra società / proprietà per i conti in ordine, quando abbiamo perso 100 milioni di patrimonio a ZERO e abbiamo speso 60 milioni per indebolirci.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> il punto non è quanti ne hanno investiti, ma come sostituiranno i giocatori persi. perchè puoi fare un grande mercato anche reinvestendo poco, basta avere un grande dirigente. e loro, a differenza nostra, ce l'hanno, un grande dirigente


Ma se hanno ceduto uno come Lukaku a 120 mln e preso Dzeko a 0 e mezzo bollito. Che operazione sarebbe? Una melma.


----------



## Mika (12 Agosto 2021)

Se lo avessimo preso noi qui si sarebbe gridato alle "mediocre!!!" Il mercato degli altri è sempre più bello.


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma se hanno ceduto uno come Lukaku a 120 mln e preso Dzeko a 0 e mezzo bollito. Che operazione sarebbe? Una melma.


faranno un'altra punta


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> faranno un'altra punta


Ad oggi non hanno preso nulla ancora, ergo spalando melma sul nostro mercato di conseguenza lo dovremmo fare anche sugli altri. Sempre di SE e di MA si parla.


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ad oggi non hanno preso nulla ancora, ergo spalando melma sul nostro mercato di conseguenza lo dovremmo fare anche sugli altri. Sempre di SE e di MA si parla.


Nostro mercato? Di quale mercato stai parlando?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (12 Agosto 2021)

Certi commenti si leggono perché alcuni tifosi odiano i nostri dirigenti e Maldini, quindi non sono razionali. 
Perché non è razionale paragonare Lukaku a Donnarumma. 
Lukaku l'avrebbe venduto anche Maldini a 120mln dopo la stagione che ha fatto e con la carriera che ha alle spalle, ma vorrei ricordarvi cari miei, che io ero uno dei pochi a dire che questo era veramente forte appena arrivato all'Inter, perché se ben ricordate, il mantra era "È sopravvalutato" 
Il sopravvalutato è Donnarumma, oltre ad essere infame. Sono due situazioni totalmente diverse. 

Hanno venduto Hakimi, Lukaku e non hanno Conte. Hanno rimpiazzato Conte con Inzaghi, Hakimi con questo qua e Lukaku con Dzeko. 
UN MERCATO DA VOMITO. E c'è gente che li invidia? Ma per piacere. 

Ad oggi mi tengo la mia attuale rosa, con tutti i difetti del caso. E quando leggo frasi assurde del tipo "Noi non li facciamo mai questi colpi" mi vien da chiedere se qualcuno soffra di Alzheimer qua dentro. 
Theo Hernandez comprato a 20 mln, ora ne vale minimo 50 ed è un fenomeno. Tomori a 28mln è stato un affare clamoroso. Rebic per Silva è stato un ottimo colpo, Kjaier è stato un affare, Diaz ci ha aiutato non poco e si è meritato la conferma. 

Quindi cari miei, siete liberi di dire quello che volete, ed io rispetto il pensiero di tutti, ma pensateci bene prima di dire certe cose. E concludo dicendo: Non andavamo in Champions da 8 anni, e l'anno scorso siamo arrivati secondi, il resto è fuffa. Grazie Paolo!


----------



## Pit96 (12 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter avrà il sostituto di Hakimi. Secondo Sportmediaset è fatta per Dumfries. Il PSV ha deciso di dire sì all'offerta di 12,5 mln + 2 di bonus. Già stasera o domani il giocatore dovrebbe arrivare a Milano per visite e firma.


Ottimo colpo. Questo lo volevamo noi l'anno scorso, me lo ricordo bene. Tutti dicevano che era forte. Non sarà Hakimi ma è un ottimo giocatore. Bravi loro, lo pagano pure poco. All'Europeo tra l'altro ha fatto molto bene


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Nostro mercato? Di quale mercato stai parlando?


Noi non stiamo facendo mercato o pigli semplicemente pigli per i fondelli?


----------



## Konrad (12 Agosto 2021)

Dumfries era ed è un mio pallino personale. Sarebbe stato un buon colpo per noi. Lo è indubbiamente anche per loro. Però Hakimi era altra cosa. È un ridimensionamento oculato ma sempre ridimensionamento è, non va dimenticato.

Poi io confido molto nel guastatore turco


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Sono indebitati,volete fare la fine dell'Inter?il payroll prima di tutto.
> Eccovi serviti ragionieri della ceppa.


Allora se l'anno prossimo sostituiamo Theo Hernandez con Pellegrini o Emerson festeggerai allo stesso modo?
Il modo "della ceppa"?


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Noi non stiamo facendo mercato o pigli semplicemente pigli per i fondelli?


Riepilogo:
abbiamo perso 100 milioni di patrimonio a zero, tra cui il portiere più forte del mondo. Lo abbiamo rimpiazzato con un portiere meno forte, non abbiamo ancora rimpiazzato il trequartista. Abbiamo perso Dalot (non un fenomeno ma una certezza) per prendere l'incerto Ballo. Ibra 40enne e rotto, lo sostituiamo con un attaccante 35enne che non ha fatto nemmeno 40 gol in 4 stagioni. Fatichiamo a rinnovare Kessie. In tutto ciò abbiamo speso 60 milioni. Sessanta milioni per indebolirci. Ripeto: di quale mercato parli?


----------



## Zenos (12 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Allora se l'anno prossimo sostituiamo Theo Hernandez con Pellegrini o Emerson festeggerai allo stesso modo?
> Il modo "della ceppa"?



Dumfries è un top nel suo ruolo,hanno raccolto 80 milioni da Hakimi e ne hanno investito 12 sull Olandese.
Noi li perdiamo a 0 ed andiamo a raccattare prestiti in giro per l'Europa. La differenza tra Marotta ed i nostri dirigenti sta tutta lì.


----------



## ilPresidente (12 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Per soli 15 milioni è un colpaccio !
> 
> Tra 1 o 2 anni sarà rivenduto a 30-40 sicuro. Magari senza pagare neanche la prima rata.
> Ma intanto l'hanno portato a casa,peccato.



rispondo a questo post casualmente ) nessuna contrapposizione, ma lo sfrutto solo per ricordare una semplice ragione per cui ‘forse’ alcuni club non hanno trattato il giocatore. Puoi comprarlo anche a 5M di Monopoli ma ha come procuratore il pork che qui tutti ma proprio tutti biasimavano. Lui é il vero proprietario dei giocatori sotto procura. Aumento ingaggio ogni anno, mal di pancia, polpette, 12m al club e magari 12m al procuratore, 4m alla famiglia, 2m allo zio autista .. per poi partire a zero quando si avvistano altri big money

lontano come la peste imho

non giudico neanche le prestazioni sportive. Non mi interessano se il procuratore é quell’individuo mellifluo.


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Dumfries è un top nel suo ruolo,hanno raccolto 80 milioni da Hakimi e ne hanno investito 12 sull Olandese.
> Questo fa un grande Dirigente.


Esatto, lì è la differenza: loro hanno Marotta, che sta portando la nave in porto nella burrasca. Una nave ammaccata ma ancora solida. Noi in una situazione di assoluta tranquillità non riusciamo a chiudere giocatori di 10 milioni.


----------



## Garrincha (12 Agosto 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Certi commenti si leggono perché alcuni tifosi odiano i nostri dirigenti e Maldini, quindi non sono razionali.
> Perché non è razionale paragonare Lukaku a Donnarumma.
> Lukaku l'avrebbe venduto anche Maldini a 120mln dopo la stagione che ha fatto e con la carriera che ha alle spalle, ma vorrei ricordarvi cari miei, che io ero uno dei pochi a dire che questo era veramente forte appena arrivato all'Inter, perché se ben ricordate, il mantra era "È sopravvalutato"
> Il sopravvalutato è Donnarumma, oltre ad essere infame. Sono due situazioni totalmente diverse.
> ...


Tenuto conto che sono sull'orlo della bancarotta e costretti a vendere, senza soldi per acquistare per me male non hanno operato. 

Ho letto che Inzaghi non è meglio di Pioli, innanzitutto basterebbero le bacheche a confronto, poi Inzaghi una panchina più di un anno in carriera è riuscito a tenersela, magari fallirà miseramente ma non pare essere il fratello maggiore come allenatore. 

Dzeko pare sul viale del tramonto oppure aveva perso gli stimoli a Roma, da valutare, certo se il Milan si attacca ad Ibra e Giroud (che ha fatto un paio di gol l'anno scorso e in rosa non ci sono crossatori per sfruttare il suo punto di forza) non mi sembra che Sparta possa ridere di Atene. Il Milan è su un fuori rosa in prestito mentre l'Inter prende una promessa a poco per il mercato per il ruolo di terzino. Se quello dell'Inter è un mercato da vomito non vedo dove quello del Milan sarebbe diverso avendo puntato gli stessi cavalli


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Tenuto conto che sono sull'orlo della bancarotta e costretti a vendere, senza soldi per acquistare per me male non hanno operato.
> 
> Ho letto che Inzaghi non è meglio di Pioli, innanzitutto basterebbero le bacheche a confronto, poi Inzaghi una panchina più di un anno in carriera è riuscito a tenersela, magari fallirà miseramente ma non pare essere il fratello maggiore come allenatore.
> 
> Dzeko pare sul viale del tramonto oppure aveva perso gli stimoli a Roma, da valutare, certo se il Milan si attacca ad Ibra e Giroud (che ha fatto un paio di gol l'anno scorso e in rosa non ci sono crossatori per sfruttare il suo punto di forza) non mi sembra che Sparta possa ridere di Atene. Il Milan è su un fuori rosa in prestito mentre l'Inter prende una promessa a poco per il mercato per il ruolo di terzino. *Se quello dell'Inter è un mercato da vomito non vedo dove quello del Milan sarebbe diverso avendo puntato gli stessi cavalli*


e avendo perso 100 milioni di calciatori a zero


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Dumfries è un top nel suo ruolo,hanno raccolto 80 milioni da Hakimi e ne hanno investito 12 sull Olandese.
> Noi li perdiamo a 0 ed andiamo a raccattare prestiti in giro per l'Europa. La differenza tra Marotta ed i nostri dirigenti sta tutta lì.


Peccato che i prestiti poi li riscattiamo e così se uno performa sotto il suo valore, una volta ambientato al Milan, puoi trattarlo al ribasso o non tenerlo e tieni solo quelli che si adattano bene.
Questo permette di spendere le risorse, che sono rare, in modo oculato.

Poi non sempre è così:
Maignan, Bennacer, Krunic, probabilmente Adli, sono pagati all'acquisto.

Poi Marotta non chiede prestiti?
Sanchez, Biraghi, Moses, Vrsaliko, Keita Baldè, Rafinha, Cancelo, Lisandro Lopes

10 giocatori in prestito con diritto, di cui uno (Sanchez) solo riscattato!
Questo si che è andare in giro a chiedere la carità!

Loro li prendono per tappare un buco, senza intenzione di riscattarli, noi li prendiamo per tenerli.

A mio parere noi siamo molto più corretti e credibili.


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> MA quale erba del vicino? Loro almeno dalle cessioni hanno incassato quasi 200 milioni. Noi da Donnarumma e dal turco quanto abbiamo incassato? ZERO SPACCATO. E non mi interessa Raiola, il Payrolleee e altre scemenze, se sei un grande dirigente devi trovare il modo di tenerli o, se proprio devi cederli, di incassare. Loro hanno perso grandi giocatori ma si stanno muovendo bene per limitare i danni, e compreranno ancora. Noi abbiamo speso 60 milioni per essere più deboli dell'anno scorso. Perchè tutto questo? Perchè hanno il miglior dirigente europeo: Marotta.


Quindi se il Milan avesse venduto theo e Kessie e al loro posto avesse preso due buoni giocatori ma inferiori a quelli venduti tu saresti contento e Maldini sarebbe un grande dirigente?


----------



## Mika (12 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Peccato che i prestiti poi li riscattiamo e così se uno performa sotto il suo valore, una volta ambientato al Milan, puoi trattarlo al ribasso o non tenerlo e tieni solo quelli che si adattano bene.
> Questo permette di spendere le risorse, che sono rare, in modo oculato.
> 
> Poi non sempre è così:
> ...


E quelli comprati nemmeno li pagano.


----------



## David Gilmour (12 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter avrà il sostituto di Hakimi. Secondo Sportmediaset è fatta per Dumfries. Il PSV ha deciso di dire sì all'offerta di 12,5 mln + 2 di bonus. Già stasera o domani il giocatore dovrebbe arrivare a Milano per visite e firma.


Mai piaciuto. Mi sembra un cavallone senza piedi. Contenti loro...


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Quindi se il Milan avesse venduto theo e Kessie e al loro posto avesse preso due buoni giocatori ma inferiori a quelli venduti tu saresti contento e Maldini sarebbe un grande dirigente?


Il Milan ha fatto anche peggio. Ha perso Donnarumma a zero e l'ha sostituito con un portiere meno forte, ha perso il turco a zero e non l'ha ancora sostituito. Quantomeno loro hanno guadagnato quasi 200 milioni dalle cessioni


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Sono indebitati,volete fare la fine dell'Inter?il payroll prima di tutto.
> Eccovi serviti ragionieri della ceppa.


A fine mercato saranno ancora più forti di noi nonostante le uscite di Hakimi,Lukaku e Conte,stanno fallendooohhh...


----------



## Mika (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha fatto anche peggio. Ha perso Donnarumma a zero e l'ha sostituito con un portiere meno forte, ha perso il turco a zero e non l'ha ancora sostituito. Quantomeno loro hanno guadagnato quasi 200 milioni dalle cessioni


Si ma qui il 70% del Forum a Donnarumma e a Calhanoglu lo volevano mandare via a 0. Hanno fatto come voluto ma non va bene lo stesso.

Aggiunto: Donnarumma non ha mai voluto rinnovare, il Milan l'offerta di 8M di euro l'ha fatta. Dodici mesi fa l'offerta del PSG il Milan l'aveva accettata ma Raiola non aveva accettato l'offerta del PSG (commissioni troppo basse).

Dove cavolo sta l'errore del Milan? Doveva uccidere l'agente di Donnarumma e poi costringere il giocatore con l'Ipnosi?

Per il turco il Milan offriva massimo 5M e per TUTTI qui dentro erano anche TROPPI visto che "Pippanoglu" come soprannominato qui non li valeva, è accaduto il fattaccio all'Europeo e per 500.000 euro è andato ll'Inter. Anche qui colpa di Maldini? Premettendo che qui dentro TUTTI volevano il Turco fuori dalle bolas anche gratis.

La società sbaglia a prescindere, bello così.


----------



## Zenos (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha fatto anche peggio. Ha perso Donnarumma a zero e l'ha sostituito con un portiere meno forte, ha perso il turco a zero e non l'ha ancora sostituito. Quantomeno loro hanno guadagnato quasi 200 milioni dalle cessioni


Eppure è così semplice...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2021)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Tenuto conto che sono sull'orlo della bancarotta e costretti a vendere, senza soldi per acquistare per me male non hanno operato.
> 
> Ho letto che Inzaghi non è meglio di Pioli, innanzitutto basterebbero le bacheche a confronto, poi Inzaghi una panchina più di un anno in carriera è riuscito a tenersela, magari fallirà miseramente ma non pare essere il fratello maggiore come allenatore.
> 
> Dzeko pare sul viale del tramonto oppure aveva perso gli stimoli a Roma, da valutare, certo se il Milan si attacca ad Ibra e Giroud (che ha fatto un paio di gol l'anno scorso e in rosa non ci sono crossatori per sfruttare il suo punto di forza) non mi sembra che Sparta possa ridere di Atene. Il Milan è su un fuori rosa in prestito mentre l'Inter prende una promessa a poco per il mercato per il ruolo di terzino. Se quello dell'Inter è un mercato da vomito non vedo dove quello del Milan sarebbe diverso avendo puntato gli stessi cavalli


Il mercato è un posto dove entri con una squadra e ne esci con un altra.
Per dare un giudizio al mercato devi guardare la differenza tra come sei entrato e come sei uscito e se vogliamo andare dietro a noi ragionieri, quali sono i costi prima e dopo. ma concentriamoci sul primo aspetto.

Sulla base di quanto dici tu, il mercato del Barcellona è enormemente migliore di quello, ad esempio del Lipsia o del Sassuolo. Infatti il Barcellona, nonostante la crisi e le cessioni, resta molto più forte del Lipsia e del Sassuolo.

Invece i tifosi del Barcellona sono inchiodati fuori dai cancelli a piangere.... come mai dato che sarebbe andata così bene?

Il fatto che l'Inter abbia ancora una squadra buona, che possa senz'altro competere con Milan, Napoli e le altre, non toglie il fatto che è passata dall'avere una squadra top, in grado magari anche di lottare per la champions, sicuramente per lo scudetto, con 4-5 campioni assoluti e un futuro ottimo, all'essere una squadra di seconda linea in un campionato periferico e dal futuro incerto.

Sta tappando bene i buchi? A mio parere si.
Perso Conte, Inzaghi è un'ottima scelta (ma che sia meglio di Pioli ho qualche dubbio).
Perso Hakimi, Dumfries è ok
Perso Lukaku, Dzeko e un altro attaccante (che sia Correa, Zapata o Insigne), mi sembra il miglior tappo che si potesse mettere.
Perso Eriksen, Chalanoglu a ero è un'ottima presa.

Marotta è bravo, nessuno discute questo.

Resta un mercato dove, per tua scelta, hai ceduto de campioni per sostituirli con pari ruolo buoni.

Non mi sembra un mercato da usare a modello per la difesa di una buona gestione.


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Dumfries è un top nel suo ruolo,hanno raccolto 80 milioni da Hakimi e ne hanno investito 12 sull Olandese.
> Noi li perdiamo a 0 ed andiamo a raccattare prestiti in giro per l'Europa. La differenza tra Marotta ed i nostri dirigenti sta tutta lì.


Dai top nel ruolo...ha 25 anni ed ha giocato solo nel campionato olandese...è un buon giocatore che può diventare ottimo, ma i top nel ruolo sono proprio altra cosa...


----------



## koti (12 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Dumfries è un top nel suo ruolo,hanno raccolto 80 milioni da Hakimi e ne hanno investito 12 sull Olandese.
> Noi li perdiamo a 0 ed andiamo a raccattare prestiti in giro per l'Europa. La differenza tra Marotta ed i nostri dirigenti sta tutta lì.


Insensato l'hype per sto Dumfries, per due partite buone all'europeo è diventato un top mondiale rofl.


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Si ma qui il 70% del Forum a Donnarumma e a Calhanoglu lo volevano mandare via a 0. Hanno fatto come voluto ma non va bene lo stesso.
> 
> Aggiunto: Donnarumma non ha mai voluto rinnovare, il Milan l'offerta di 8M di euro l'ha fatta. Dodici mesi fa l'offerta del PSG il Milan l'aveva accettata ma Raiola non aveva accettato l'offerta del PSG (commissioni troppo basse).
> 
> ...


Queste sono chiacchiere. Se hai un grande dirigente, il modo per rinnovare Donnarumma, o per cederlo guadagnandoci, lo trovi. Ma ti risulta che a Marotta sia mai accaduta una cosa del genere?


----------



## Mika (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Queste sono chiacchiere. Se hai un grande dirigente, il modo per rinnovare Donnarumma, o per cederlo guadagnandoci, lo trovi. Ma ti risulta che a Marotta sia mai accaduta una cosa del genere?


Si uccidendo Raiola forse. Se il giocatore NON accetta nessuna offerta te non lo puoi vendere. Non siamo nel 1980 dove la società ti dice che devi andare in Siberia te ci vai e zitto. Ma se te hai una soluzione chiama Maldini e illustralo, noi tutti saremmo contenti di vedere miglioramenti nella società.

Marotta ha iniziato ad essere famoso nella Juventus, facile così.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Si ma qui il 70% del Forum a Donnarumma e a Calhanoglu lo volevano mandare via a 0. Hanno fatto come voluto ma non va bene lo stesso.
> 
> Aggiunto: Donnarumma non ha mai voluto rinnovare, il Milan l'offerta di 8M di euro l'ha fatta. Dodici mesi fa l'offerta del PSG il Milan l'aveva accettata ma Raiola non aveva accettato l'offerta del PSG (commissioni troppo basse).
> 
> ...


Tante volte si parte da una premessa: Io voglio criticare la società, ed in base a questo si collezionano i fatti guardandoli dal punto di vista che permette di supportare questa tesi.

Avessero rinnovato Chalanoglu a 5 milioni netti, gli stessi avrebbero insultato la proprietà perchè invece che sostituire Pippanoglu gli avevan regalato 30 milioni in 3 anni.


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha fatto anche peggio. Ha perso Donnarumma a zero e l'ha sostituito con un portiere meno forte, ha perso il turco a zero e non l'ha ancora sostituito. Quantomeno loro hanno guadagnato quasi 200 milioni dalle cessioni


Ah ho capito...tu reputi un buon mercato se cedi i tuoi migliori ed incassi tanti soldi...io pensavo che x buon mercato intendevi fare una squadra più forte di quella precedente...


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Si uccidendo Raiola forse. Se il giocatore NON accetta nessuna offerta te non lo puoi vendere. Non siamo nel 1980 dove la società ti dice che devi andare in Siberia te ci vai e zitto. Ma se te hai una soluzione chiama Maldini e illustralo, noi tutti saremmo contenti di vedere miglioramenti nella società.


E secondo te perchè Marotta ha buoni rapporti con Raiola e noi no? Purtroppo con queste regole il pallino è nelle mani dei procuratori. Devi tenerteli buoni, altrimenti vieni messo a urinare controvento.


----------



## Mika (12 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Tante volte si parte da una premessa: Io voglio criticare la società, ed in base a questo si collezionano i fatti guardandoli dal punto di vista che permette di supportare questa tesi.
> 
> Avessero rinnovato Chalanoglu a 5 milioni netti, gli stessi avrebbero insultato la proprietà perchè invece che sostituire Pippanoglu gli avevan regalato 30 milioni in 3 anni.


Si sarebbero anche incavolati se avessero dato 8M a Donnarumma. Portassero i CV a Casa Milan per diventare DS e AD.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Agosto 2021)

Elliott copre un buco di bilancio da 100 milioni, e spendiamo altri 60 milioni dopo aver venduto solo Hauge: *PEZZENTI*


Suning intasca quasi 200 milioni tra Lukaku e Hakimi, e li sostituisce con un attaccante preso a p0 e un esterno da meno di 20 milioni: grande Suning, comunque competitivi, questi spendono e spandono, come cavolo fanno, loro non trattano, comprano, noi invece non compriamo nessuno per la schiena dritta, noi pensiamo al "payrolle" e al bilancio, questi invece hanno una potenza assurda, stai a vedere che adesso prendono anche Fagioli e Baselli.



Seems legit.


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ah ho capito...tu reputi un buon mercato se cedi i tuoi migliori ed incassi tanti soldi...io pensavo che x buon mercato intendevi fare una squadra più forte di quella precedente...


be', se il principio è questo anche noi stiamo facendo un pessimo mercato, aggravato dal fatto che da donnarumma e dal turco nn abbiamo inncassato nulla.


----------



## Mika (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> E secondo te perchè Marotta ha buoni rapporti con Raiola e noi no? Purtroppo con queste regole il pallino è nelle mani dei procuratori. Devi tenerteli buoni, altrimenti vieni messo a urinare controvento.


Bene, ripeto, se sai idee vai a Casa Milan e proponiti come assistente  Perchè Se si rinnovava Donnarumma e il turco qui a criticare, se non si rinnovava qui a criticare. Erano INVENDIBILI. Chala 0 offerte, Donnarumma una rifiutata dal giocatore dove poi è andato.


----------



## davoreb (12 Agosto 2021)

Bel giocatorino ma non vale mezzo hakimi, penso valga +- saelemakeers


----------



## koti (12 Agosto 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Mai piaciuto. Mi sembra un cavallone senza piedi. Contenti loro...


Per me è un Hateboer, grande fisico ma tecnica approssimativa.


----------



## Zenos (12 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Tante volte si parte da una premessa: Io voglio criticare la società, ed in base a questo si collezionano i fatti guardandoli dal punto di vista che permette di supportare questa tesi.
> 
> Avessero rinnovato Chalanoglu a 5 milioni netti, gli stessi avrebbero insultato la proprietà perchè invece che sostituire Pippanoglu gli avevan regalato 30 milioni in 3 anni.



Rinnovare Chalanoglu a 5 sarebbe stata una mossa da perfetti incompetenti. Noi siamo riusciti a fare di peggio, perderlo a 0 ed arrivare al 12 Agosto senza un sostituto.


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Bene, ripeto, se sai idee vai a Casa Milan e proponiti come assistente  Perchè Se si rinnovava Donnarumma e il turco qui a criticare, se non si rinnovava qui a criticare. Erano INVENDIBILI. Chala 0 offerte, Donnarumma una rifiutata dal giocatore dove poi è andato.


Quindi per te il portiere più forte del mondo non era da rinnovare. Per me invece tutti quei soldi di stipendio li vale eccome, visto che molto del merito del secondo posto è anche suo, e visto che ci ha fatto vincere un europeo. Il turco voleva rinnovarlo Pioli: a me non entusiasma, ma se non riesce a soddisfare una richiesta esplicita del tuo allenatore per cinquecentomila euro di differenza allora vuol dire che si sono dei problemi seri.


----------



## Zenos (12 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ah ho capito...tu reputi un buon mercato se cedi i tuoi migliori ed incassi tanti soldi...io pensavo che x buon mercato intendevi fare una squadra più forte di quella precedente...



Un buon mercato è quello che ti permette di vendere un top e rinforzare la rosa. La Juve che cede Zidane e compra Buffon,Thuram,Nedved e Ibra.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Sono indebitati,volete fare la fine dell'Inter?il payroll prima di tutto.
> Eccovi serviti ragionieri della ceppa.


Azz, spese folli...cessioni per 200 milioni (ammesso sia finita) e payroll abbassato di circa 40 milioni però hanno preso un terzino da 12 milioni + la turca a zero e Dzeko a due spicci..wow

Abbiamo speso di più noi per prendere il portiere...ah già, quelli che spendiamo noi non contano...Se paghiamo Adli 12 anche noi siamo spendaccioni dunque?


----------



## Mika (12 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Rinnovare Chalanoglu a 5 sarebbe stata una mossa da perfetti incompetenti. Noi siamo riusciti a fare di peggio, perderlo a 0 ed arrivare al 12 Agosto senza un sostituto.


4 anni da noi 0 offerte ricevute. Infatti è andato nell'unica squadra dove per perdita del loro trequartista e non avendo ancora venduto NESSUNO quindi senza soldi poteva prenderlo.


----------



## Mika (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Quindi per te il portiere più forte del mondo non era da rinnovare. Per me invece tutti quei soldi di stipendio li vale eccome, visto che molto del merito del secondo posto è anche suo, e visto che ci ha fatto vincere un europeo. Il turco voleva rinnovarlo Pioli: a me non entusiasma, ma se non riesce a soddisfare una richiesta esplicita del tuo allenatore per cinquecentomila euro di differenza allora vuol dire che si sono dei problemi seri.


Era da rinnovare ma mi prendevano per "Donnarummas Boy" l'ho scritto mille volte, meglio rinnovarlo e venderlo che perderlo, ma qui dentro rispondevano sempre "No a zero! E' pippa!" Ora gli stessi scrivono che la società ha sbagliato. Ma ti pare coerenza?


----------



## Garrincha (12 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il mercato è un posto dove entri con una squadra e ne esci con un altra.
> Per dare un giudizio al mercato devi guardare la differenza tra come sei entrato e come sei uscito e se vogliamo andare dietro a noi ragionieri, quali sono i costi prima e dopo. ma concentriamoci sul primo aspetto.
> 
> Sulla base di quanto dici tu, il mercato del Barcellona è enormemente migliore di quello, ad esempio del Lipsia o del Sassuolo. Infatti il Barcellona, nonostante la crisi e le cessioni, resta molto più forte del Lipsia e del Sassuolo.
> ...


Condivido, però non lo ho usato come modello ma che non è questo schifo rispetto a sostituire Lukaku con Pinamonti e Hakimi con Reca, come dici anche tu tenuto conto delle circostanze non stanno operando male, certo se perdi Lukaku e Hakimi sarebbe meglio sostituirli con Haaland e quinto di fascia top che non mi viene però come non si può dimenticare come si entra e si esce dal mercato non si può neppure non tenere conto che sono scelte obbligate così come il Milan o Maldini non sta operando male tenuto conto dei paletti contro cui devono sbattere. (nel piccolo Hauge potrebbe essere una grande delusione futura però se con i suoi soldi risolvi i problemi del presente amen)


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Azz, spese folli...cessioni per 200 milioni (ammesso sia finita) e payroll abbassato di circa 40 milioni però hanno preso un terzino da 12 milioni + la turca a zero e Dzeko a due spicci..wow
> 
> Abbiamo speso di più noi per prendere il portiere...ah già, quelli che spendiamo noi non contano...Se paghiamo Adli 12 anche noi siamo spendaccioni dunque?



Ma come, non lo sai? Se il Milan prende Maignan, ha speso per indebolirsi.

Se L'Inter intasca 110 milioni per Lukaku e prende Dzeko a p0, intasca 70 milioni per Hakimi e prende Dumb Fries a meno di venti milioni, "grande Marottone che ci hai messo una pezza, che colpi, comunque competitivi, io non ho cugini, mai stati in B "


----------



## Gunnar67 (12 Agosto 2021)

E noi che, a parità di ruolo, siamo li a chiedere la carità per avere Florenzi. Provo pena per questi colori.


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Era da rinnovare ma mi prendevano per "Donnarummas Boy" l'ho scritto mille volte, meglio rinnovarlo e venderlo che perderlo, ma qui dentro rispondevano sempre "No a zero! E' pippa!" Ora gli stessi scrivono che la società ha sbagliato. Ma ti pare coerenza?


Sul discorso della coerenza sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> E noi che, a parità di ruolo, siamo li a chiedere la carità per avere Florenzi. Provo pena per questi colori.


Parole sante


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter avrà il sostituto di Hakimi. Secondo Sportmediaset è fatta per Dumfries. Il PSV ha deciso di dire sì all'offerta di 12,5 mln + 2 di bonus. Già stasera o domani il giocatore dovrebbe arrivare a Milano per visite e firma.


Bel colpo peccato che non hanno più una squadra e hanno un mezzo allenatore. Alte probabilità di fallimento.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Agosto 2021)

qui dentro si parla di Dumfries, come di Cafù. Ma l'avete mai visto giocare? Onesto mestierante, giocatore appena appena sopra la media, ma un downgrade clamoroso rispetto ad Hakimi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Si ma qui il 70% del Forum a Donnarumma e a Calhanoglu lo volevano mandare via a 0. Hanno fatto come voluto ma non va bene lo stesso.
> 
> Aggiunto: Donnarumma non ha mai voluto rinnovare, il Milan l'offerta di 8M di euro l'ha fatta. Dodici mesi fa l'offerta del PSG il Milan l'aveva accettata ma Raiola non aveva accettato l'offerta del PSG (commissioni troppo basse).
> 
> ...



Si,ma via a 0 dopo 1 anno di tribuna,che è diverso  
Per una volta diciamo la verità ,anche se va contro il Milan che per alcuni è incriticabile : la società ha sbagliato a portarli alla scadenza,punto.

Fino a qui ci siamo ? Siamo tutti d'accordo ? 
Poi che dollarman e il suo maiale di procuratore non volessero rinnovare lo sappiamo tutti.
Ma è stato comunque uno sbaglio,così come per Calhanoglu.
A me personalmente la fuga del turco non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo,mi da solo fastidio aver perso anche a lui a 0.

Cosa ? Mi state dicendo che nessuno avrebbe rinnovato a Calhanoglu per soli 6 mesi buoni in 4 anni di contratto ?

Perfetto,allora ditemi come abbiamo fatto a portare alla scadenza anche Frank Kessie.
Ditemi che la società ha fatto bene anche stavolta,forza.

Talmente bene che per non scucire 3,5 milioni,giudicati troppi 4 mesi fa,alla fine la società ne dovrà sborsare 6+1 per far rinnovare l'ivoriano 

Io della "schiena dritta" della società non me ne faccio niente.
Si,è stato piacevole sfianculare il duo modigliani e atteggiarci per un pò come quella squadra che non cede ai ricatti dei procuratori.
Va bene una volta,però dopo basta.
Non è che con questa scusa ci prendiamo il lusso di non rinnovare per soli 200 mila euro (come stava accadendo per Calabria) o scappando via quando,una volta individuato un giocatore interessante,si intromette un'altra squadra.
""EEEEEE...noi abbiamo la schiena dritta,la nostra offerta è quella,non facciamo aste,ciao."

Vedete,non è che si critica a prescindere (critica che ormai si legge quasi in ogni post),ma se non si ha nemmeno il coraggio di giudicare in maniera negativa tutta questa gestione dei rinnovi (gestione alquanto provinciale e imbarazzante),allora continuiamo a tenere le fette di prosciutto sugli occhi e applaudire ad ogni mossa della società.
Tanto sono sempre perfetti


----------



## The P (12 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter avrà il sostituto di Hakimi. Secondo Sportmediaset è fatta per Dumfries. Il PSV ha deciso di dire sì all'offerta di 12,5 mln + 2 di bonus. Già stasera o domani il giocatore dovrebbe arrivare a Milano per visite e firma.


Colpaccio. Marotta è sempre Marotta. Una garanzia. 

E gli juventini che dicevano che quello bravo era Paratici


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Agosto 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> Insensato l'hype per sto Dumfries, per due partite buone all'europeo è diventato un top mondiale rofl.


è la normale quotidianità sul milan forum, forse non c'eri, ma quando arrivarono i vari sciakira,kondobbia, ciao mario, guarin all'inter c'era gente veramente disperata


----------



## Mika (12 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si,ma via a 0 dopo 1 anno di tribuna,che è diverso
> Per una volta diciamo la verità ,anche se va contro il Milan che per alcuni è incriticabile : la società ha sbagliato a portarli alla scadenza,punto.
> 
> Fino a qui ci siamo ? Siamo tutti d'accordo ?
> ...


Guarda perdere a 0 Kessie sarebbe da forconi! Donnarumma lo sapevano TUTTI qui dentro che sarebbe finita così, di Calha me ne frego anche io, tutti non vedevano l'ora che se ne andasse anche a zero.

Mi farebbe incavolare perdere a 0 Kessie, altroché.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Agosto 2021)

The P ha scritto:


> Colpaccio. Marotta è sempre Marotta. Una garanzia.
> 
> E gli juventini che dicevano che quello bravo era Paratici


Sono 2 facce della stessa medaglia fidati..
Non lo rimpiango nemmeno un po’


----------



## Giofa (12 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si,ma via a 0 dopo 1 anno di tribuna,che è diverso
> Per una volta diciamo la verità ,anche se va contro il Milan che per alcuni è incriticabile : la società ha sbagliato a portarli alla scadenza,punto.
> 
> Fino a qui ci siamo ? Siamo tutti d'accordo ?
> ...


Rispondo a te ma solo perché è l’ultimo post.
Cerchiamo però di metterci d’accordo: o il payroll conta e allora giudichiamo le mosse in tal senso oppure voi oppositori del payroll non potete apprezzare il cambio Hakimi - Lukaku con Dumpfries - Dzeko e mettiamoci anche il mister.
Poche storie,l’Inter si è pesantemente indebolita con un attaccante piuttosto bollito al posto del 9 titolare, noi abbiamo aggiunto Giroud.
Eddai un po’ di coerenza. Oltretutto un terzino di Raiola che ha fatto bene all’Europeo a 12 milioni puzza, no? O volete farmi credere che Marotta è così bravo da aver incantato Mino che ha rifiutato mazzette da altri e venduto a buon prezzo un fenomeno della fascia cercato da mezza Europa a una squadra col cartello vendesi fuori da Appiano? Ci siamo già dimenticati le critiche di Raiola alla società cinofake del Milan? Cosa è cambiato ora?
Sul Marotta dirigente impeccabile che non perde a zero i giocatori vi chiedo (qui vado a memoria quindi potrei sbagliare): i vari Higuain,Matuidi, Douglas Costa pagati per andarsene non valgono?


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> be', se il principio è questo anche noi stiamo facendo un pessimo mercato, aggravato dal fatto che da donnarumma e dal turco nn abbiamo inncassato nulla.


te lo dico al 31 Agosto.


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Rispondo a te ma solo perché è l’ultimo post.
> Cerchiamo però di metterci d’accordo: o il payroll conta e allora giudichiamo le mosse in tal senso oppure voi oppositori del payroll non potete apprezzare il cambio Hakimi - Lukaku con Dumpfries - Dzeko e mettiamoci anche il mister.
> Poche storie,l’Inter si è pesantemente indebolita con un attaccante piuttosto bollito al posto del 9 titolare, noi abbiamo aggiunto Giroud.
> Eddai un po’ di coerenza. Oltretutto un terzino di Raiola che ha fatto bene all’Europeo a 12 milioni puzza, no? O volete farmi credere che Marotta è così bravo da aver incantato Mino che ha rifiutato mazzette da altri e venduto a buon prezzo un fenomeno della fascia cercato da mezza Europa a una squadra col cartello vendesi fuori da Appiano? Ci siamo già dimenticati le critiche di Raiola alla società cinofake del Milan? Cosa è cambiato ora?
> Sul Marotta dirigente impeccabile che non perde a zero i giocatori vi chiedo (qui vado a memoria quindi potrei sbagliare): i vari Higuain,Matuidi, Douglas Costa pagati per andarsene non valgono?


Non è un cambio. L'inter è in difficoltà estrema, ma nella difficoltà estrema Marotta ne sta uscendo bene. Noi non siamo in difficoltà ma non riusciamo a chiudere djalma santos florenzi, ci siamo fatti fregare Kaio jorge per due spicci e abbiamo perso 100 milioni di calciatori a zero. Ne abbiamo spesi 60 e abbiamo una squadra più debole dell'anno scorso. Certo che anche Marotta sbaglia, tutti sbagliano, ma bisogna vedere come e per quanto si sbaglia.


----------



## kipstar (12 Agosto 2021)

Ok. Bravi loro....che si può dire?


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> te lo dico al 31 Agosto.


Ah be, parliamo ad oggi. Poi se al 31 agosto prendiamo Messi, Neymar e Ronaldo, allora ne riparliamo. Ma che facciamo? Chiudiamo il forum fino al 31 agosto?


----------



## Giofa (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Non è un cambio. L'inter è in difficoltà estrema, ma nella difficoltà estrema Marotta ne sta uscendo bene. Noi non siamo in difficoltà ma non riusciamo a chiudere djalma santos florenzi, ci siamo fatti fregare Kaio jorge per due spicci e abbiamo perso 100 milioni di calciatori a zero. Ne abbiamo spesi 60 e abbiamo una squadra più debole dell'anno scorso. Certo che anche Marotta sbaglia, tutti sbagliano, ma bisogna vedere come e per quanto si sbaglia.


E perché non siamo in difficoltà? Per una corretta gestione dei conti, e qui torniamo al punto di partenza. Piaccia o meno il payroll conta, se no godi due anni (se hai Marotta, se no con Mirabelli neanche quello) e poi devi sbaraccare


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Un buon mercato è quello che ti permette di vendere un top e rinforzare la rosa. La Juve che cede Zidane e compra Buffon,Thuram,Nedved e Ibra.


Calcio di 20 anni fa che non esiste più e comunque il Milan non ha mai praticamente fatto nella sua storia...
Quindi tu avresti preferito che il Milan vendesse Theo a 60 ed al suo posto prendesse Emerson Palmieri a 20 per poi prendere con altri 20 il trequartista al posto di Chala?


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ah be, parliamo ad oggi. Poi se al 31 agosto prendiamo Messi, Neymar e Ronaldo, allora ne riparliamo. Ma che facciamo? Chiudiamo il forum fino al 31 agosto?


Ad oggi non esiste, il mercato finisce il 31 Agosto e solo a quella data si può dare un giudizio.
Altrimenti ad oggi Juve, Napoli e Lazio hanno fatto un mercato inesistente, l'Inter pessimo.


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> E perché non siamo in difficoltà? Per una corretta gestione dei conti, e qui torniamo al punto di partenza. Piaccia o meno il payroll conta, se no godi due anni (se hai Marotta, se no con Mirabelli neanche quello) e poi devi sbaraccare


Ah be, se le nostre difficoltà sono uguali a quelle dell'Inter, allora non è che stiamo facendo peggio di loro, stiamo facendo proprio schifo


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2021)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> E noi che, a parità di ruolo, siamo li a chiedere la carità per avere Florenzi. Provo pena per questi colori.


Quindi Dumfries è sicuramente e nettamente meglio di Florenzi? Mah, al netto che poi uno va a fare il titolare e l'altro viene a fare la riserva. Io preferisco tutta la vita avere Florenzi come riserva che Dumfries come titolare.


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ad oggi non esiste, il mercato finisce il 31 Agosto e solo a quella data si può dare un giudizio.
> Altrimenti ad oggi Juve, Napoli e Lazio hanno fatto un mercato inesistente, l'Inter pessimo.


bene, contatta l'admin e digli di chiudere la sezione "calciomercato". Spostiamoci nella sezione Ufo, alieni, misteri e strane creature e parliamo del mostro Loch Ness


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Rinnovare Chalanoglu a 5 sarebbe stata una mossa da perfetti incompetenti. Noi siamo riusciti a fare di peggio, perderlo a 0 ed arrivare al 12 Agosto senza un sostituto.


Quindi non ho capito.....
Voleva 5,
Glieli avessimo dati noi eravamo perfettamente incompetenti
Glieli hanno dati gli altri e loro sono estremamente competenti e noi peggio che incompetenti.

Ah, OK. Capito.


----------



## King of the North (12 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Sono indebitati,volete fare la fine dell'Inter?il payroll prima di tutto.
> Eccovi serviti ragionieri della ceppa.


Mi sono perso qualcosa?
Non mi sembra abbiano acquistato Messi eh.
Hanno venduto Lukaku e Hakimi e hanno preso Djeko e Dumfries.


----------



## Giofa (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ah be, se le nostre difficoltà sono uguali a quelle dell'Inter, allora non è che stiamo facendo peggio di loro, stiamo facendo proprio schifo


No attenzione non sto dicendo che siamo in difficoltà come l’Inter, ma non lo siamo perché noi non abbiamo speso per qualcosa che non potevamo permetterci a differenza loro. Fa storcere il naso a molti, lo capisco per chi come me è nato prima degli anni ‘90, ma è così. Quindi non son contento per Giroud anziché Haaland, ma valuto le mosse con un occhio all’aspetto finanziario (cosa impensabile appunto fino a 20 anni fa)


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> bene, contatta l'admin e digli di chiudere la sezione "calciomercato". Spostiamoci nella sezione Ufo, alieni, misteri e strane creature e parliamo del mostro Loch Ness


Cosa c'entra esattamente? la sezione calciomercato è per parlare dei possibili colpi in arrivo....non di quanto fa schifo il Milan ed i suoi dirigenti...nello specifico qui si parlava di Dumfries all'Inter, e tu e altri 2 o 3 avete preso spunto da questo per dire che il marcato del Milan è pessimo ed addirittura ad arrivare a dire che quello dell'Inter è meglio.


----------



## jacky (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Non è un cambio. L'inter è in difficoltà estrema, ma nella difficoltà estrema Marotta ne sta uscendo bene. Noi non siamo in difficoltà ma non riusciamo a chiudere djalma santos florenzi, ci siamo fatti fregare Kaio jorge per due spicci e abbiamo perso 100 milioni di calciatori a zero. Ne abbiamo spesi 60 e abbiamo una squadra più debole dell'anno scorso. Certo che anche Marotta sbaglia, tutti sbagliano, ma bisogna vedere come e per quanto si sbaglia.


Commento perfetto.
L’Inter da Hakimi Lukaku ha portato a casa 200 milioni.
Il Milan ha perso a 0 Calha-Donnarumma e ha dovuto sborsare 60 per i riscatti.
Inoltre ora tocca mettersi sotto con i rinnovi di Kjaer hernandez Kessie che riempiranno i risparmi degli ingaggi dei 2 sopra.
Il Milan non sa vendere. Se non hai soldi DEVI VENDERE. Il Milan non vende mai. Ma mai mai mai


----------



## King of the North (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> MA quale erba del vicino? Loro almeno dalle cessioni hanno incassato quasi 200 milioni. Noi da Donnarumma e dal turco quanto abbiamo incassato? ZERO SPACCATO. E non mi interessa Raiola, il Payrolleee e altre scemenze, se sei un grande dirigente devi trovare il modo di tenerli o, se proprio devi cederli, di incassare. Loro hanno perso grandi giocatori ma si stanno muovendo bene per limitare i danni, e compreranno ancora. Noi abbiamo speso 60 milioni per essere più deboli dell'anno scorso. Perchè tutto questo? Perchè hanno il miglior dirigente europeo: Marotta.


Si ma loro con quei 200mln incassati ci devono pagare i debiti. Il Milan ha iniziato la stagione spendendo 60mln tra l’acquisto del portiere e i riscatti. Oh, poi cosa devo dirvi…..se preferite come viene amministrata l’Inter ben per voi.


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra esattamente? la sezione calciomercato è per parlare dei possibili colpi in arrivo....non di quanto fa schifo il Milan ed i suoi dirigenti...nello specifico qui si parlava di Dumfries all'Inter, e tu e altri 2 o 3 avete preso spunto da questo per dire che il marcato del Milan è pessimo ed addirittura ad arrivare a dire che quello dell'Inter è meglio.





mil77 ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra esattamente? la sezione calciomercato è per parlare dei possibili colpi in arrivo....non di quanto fa schifo il Milan ed i suoi dirigenti...nello specifico qui si parlava di Dumfries all'Inter, e tu e altri 2 o 3 avete preso spunto da questo per dire che il marcato del Milan è pessimo ed addirittura ad arrivare a dire che quello dell'Inter è meglio.


Che il Milan e i suoi dirigenti facciano schifo l'hai detto tu. Io critico quello che vedo: critico un mercato inesistente come il nostro e apprezzo un dirigente come marotta, che in piena tempesta sta portando la nave in porto


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (12 Agosto 2021)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Tenuto conto che sono sull'orlo della bancarotta e costretti a vendere, senza soldi per acquistare per me male non hanno operato.
> 
> Ho letto che Inzaghi non è meglio di Pioli, innanzitutto basterebbero le bacheche a confronto, poi Inzaghi una panchina più di un anno in carriera è riuscito a tenersela, magari fallirà miseramente ma non pare essere il fratello maggiore come allenatore.
> 
> Dzeko pare sul viale del tramonto oppure aveva perso gli stimoli a Roma, da valutare, certo se il Milan si attacca ad Ibra e Giroud (che ha fatto un paio di gol l'anno scorso e in rosa non ci sono crossatori per sfruttare il suo punto di forza) non mi sembra che Sparta possa ridere di Atene. Il Milan è su un fuori rosa in prestito mentre l'Inter prende una promessa a poco per il mercato per il ruolo di terzino. Se quello dell'Inter è un mercato da vomito non vedo dove quello del Milan sarebbe diverso avendo puntato gli stessi cavalli



Tu hai scritto delle cose, ma non tenendo conto di quello che ho scritto io. Ma vediamo di entrare nel dettaglio: Conte per Inzaghi è da vomito! Cosa c'entra pioli? Lukaku per Dzeko è da vomito. Hakimi per questo ragazzino è da vomito. Ti sfido a negare che sia così.
Se la mia attuale ragazza si chiama Belen Rodriguez, poi mi molla e quella dopo si chiama Giulia Perego posso anche non lamentarmi, ma se penso alla ragazza di prima mi viene da buttarmi giù da un ponte. Così è più chiaro?

È ovvio che stanno facendo mercato, anche se scadente, hanno ceduto 2 titolari, devono comprare per forza. Il mercato poi non è finito, tireremo le somme alla fine.

P. S: Quello che ha detto l'Inter è ai livelli di Sheva/Oliveira, ma molta gente non se ne rende conto.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Agosto 2021)

jacky ha scritto:


> Commento perfetto.
> L’Inter da Hakimi Lukaku ha portato a casa 200 milioni.
> Il Milan ha perso a 0 Calha-Donnarumma e ha dovuto sborsare 60 per i riscatti.
> Inoltre ora tocca mettersi sotto con i rinnovi di Kjaer hernandez Kessie che riempiranno i risparmi degli ingaggi dei 2 sopra.
> Il Milan non sa vendere. Se non hai soldi DEVI VENDERE. Il Milan non vende mai. Ma mai mai mai



Speriamo che l'anno prossimo vendano Kessié e T.Hernandez per sostituirli con Bakayoko e Pezzella, così potremo sottrarre all'Inter lo Scudetto delle cessioni.


----------



## King of the North (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> MA quale erba del vicino? Loro almeno dalle cessioni hanno incassato quasi 200 milioni. Noi da Donnarumma e dal turco quanto abbiamo incassato? ZERO SPACCATO. E non mi interessa Raiola, il Payrolleee e altre scemenze, se sei un grande dirigente devi trovare il modo di tenerli o, se proprio devi cederli, di incassare. Loro hanno perso grandi giocatori ma si stanno muovendo bene per limitare i danni, e compreranno ancora. Noi abbiamo speso 60 milioni per essere più deboli dell'anno scorso. Perchè tutto questo? Perchè hanno il miglior dirigente europeo: Marotta.


Ricordati di queste parole perché nel 2022 va in scadenza mezza rosa dell’Inter. Vediamo quanti ne rinnovano e quanti partiranno a zero.


----------



## Dexter (12 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter avrà il sostituto di Hakimi. Secondo Sportmediaset è fatta per Dumfries. Il PSV ha deciso di dire sì all'offerta di 12,5 mln + 2 di bonus. Già stasera o domani il giocatore dovrebbe arrivare a Milano per visite e firma.


Considerata la loro disastrata situazione _dettata dagli oscuri piani del governo cinese_, é un buon colpo. Tanto tanto facile parlare di bilanci quando non c'azzeccano NIENTE. Sicuramente Marotta, giocatori e soci avrebbero accettato tutto questo se Suning fosse davvero in crisi finanziaria. Ma ripeto, troppo facile, semplice e comodo nascondere lo schifo che é Iddiott dietro le problematiche politiche cinesi dell'Inter.


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Si ma loro con quei 200mln incassati ci devono pagare i debiti. Il Milan ha iniziato la stagione spendendo 60mln tra l’acquisto del portiere e i riscatti. Oh, poi cosa devo dirvi…..se preferite come viene amministrata l’Inter ben per voi.


Ma cosa c'entra? L'inter si è trovata in quei casini perchè la proprietà è in fallimento, le aziende in Cina, a prescindere dall'inter-società. Non è che Suning sta fallendo per colpa della gestione dell'Inter. E in tutto questo casino Marotta sta facendo miracoli. Comunque, siete contenti del mercato del Milan? Contenti voi contenti tutti.


----------



## King of the North (12 Agosto 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Speriamo che l'anno prossimo vendano Kessié e T.Hernandez per sostituirli con Bakayoko e Pezzella, così potremo sottrarre all'Inter lo Scudetto delle cessioni.


Ahahahahah commento PERFETTO


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Ricordati di queste parole perché nel 2022 va in scadenza mezza rosa dell’Inter. Vediamo quanti ne rinnovano e quanti partiranno a zero.


Intanto noi ne abbiamo persi due a zero, e non riusciamo ancora a rinnovare kessie. Se le cose andranno come dici tu, e Marotta non riuscirà nei rinnovi e perderà a zero Lautaro, Brozovic ecc, sarò felice di darti ragione.


----------



## King of the North (12 Agosto 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Speriamo che l'anno prossimo vendano Kessié e T.Hernandez per sostituirli con Bakayoko e Pezzella, così potremo sottrarre all'Inter lo Scudetto delle cessioni.


Ahahahahah commento PERFETTO


DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Gran colpo.
> 
> Noi acquisti di questa caratura ovviamente non li facciamo mai.
> 
> Andiamo a prendere gli Adli e dobbiamo pure essere contenti e fare caroselli.


Ma che discorso è?
Vediamo durante la stagione se porterà più frutti al Milan Adli o Dumfries all’Inter.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Agosto 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Tu hai scritto delle cose, ma non tenendo conto di quello che ho scritto io. Ma vediamo di entrare nel dettaglio: Conte per Inzaghi è da vomito! Cosa c'entra pioli? Lukaku per Dzeko è da vomito. Hakimi per questo ragazzino è da vomito. Ti sfido a negare che sia così.
> Se la mia attuale ragazza si chiama Belen Rodriguez, poi mi molla e quella dopo si chiama Giulia Perego posso anche non lamentarmi, ma se penso alla ragazza di prima mi viene da buttarmi giù da un ponte. Così è più chiaro?
> 
> È ovvio che stanno facendo mercato, anche se scadente, hanno ceduto 2 titolari, devono comprare per forza. Il mercato poi non è finito, tireremo le somme alla fine.
> ...


Scusa,ma allora lo stesso ragionamento si può fare per il nostro Milan.

Abbiamo perso il "portiere più forte al mondo" (a detta dei giornali) per Prendere Maignan.
E abbiamo perso il nostro trequartista titolare per sostituirlo con...ancora nessuno,a meno che non sia Diaz il vero trequartista titolare.


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Scusa,ma allora lo stesso ragionamento si può fare per il nostro Milan.
> 
> Abbiamo perso il "portiere più forte al mondo" (a detta dei giornali) per Prendere Maignan.
> E abbiamo perso il nostro trequartista titolare per sostituirlo con...ancora nessuno,a meno che non sia Diaz il vero trequartista titolare.


E non ci abbiamo neanche guadagnato. Almeno loro ci hanno guadagnato quasi 200 milioni


----------



## JoKeR (12 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Sono indebitati,volete fare la fine dell'Inter?il payroll prima di tutto.
> Eccovi serviti ragionieri della ceppa.


Non dire così!! Noi vogliamo solo il male del Milan, gli altri (purtroppo la spaccatura è netta) vogliono l’ecosostenibilità la pace nel mondo e il bene del Milan.
Pensa io sono così scemo che a differenza tu, reputo Pioli perfetto per questa squadra e con margini di miglioramento..
Ma se l’unica richiesta che fa da maggio (giocatori sulla trequarti in grado di creare superiorità numerica) non viene in alcun modo esaudita.. cosa può fare di più?
Essere arrivati secondi l’anno scorso è stato un miracolo ed io ero fiducioso..
Perché Napoli e Juve in primis avevano due capre in panchina.
Ora come facciamo? Servirà un miracolo, ma tanto se andiamo in cl per presentarci ai nastri di partenza con una trequarti del genere.. possiamo andare in El, come ho sempre detto..


----------



## King of the North (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> il punto non è quanti ne hanno investiti, ma come sostituiranno i giocatori persi. perchè puoi fare un grande mercato anche reinvestendo poco, basta avere un grande dirigente. e loro, a differenza nostra, ce l'hanno, un grande dirigente


I giocatori dell’Inter non sono stati “persi”, sono stati ceduti. Quindi si……per dare un voto al mercato si tiene conto di diversi parametri: chi cedi e a quanto e chi acquisti e a quanto. Ad oggi l’Inter si è notevolmente indebolita, dunque di cosa stiamo parlando esattamente?


----------



## King of the North (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> faranno un'altra punta


Te lo ha detto Marotta?
Sai per certo chi comprerà l’Inter e chi non comprerà il Milan. Complimenti


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Non dire così!! Noi vogliamo solo il male del Milan, gli altri (purtroppo la spaccatura è netta) vogliono l’ecosostenibilità la pace nel mondo e il bene del Milan.
> Pensa io sono così scemo che a differenza tu, reputo Pioli perfetto per questa squadra e con margini di miglioramento..
> Ma se l’unica richiesta che fa da maggio (giocatori sulla trequarti in grado di creare superiorità numerica) non viene in alcun modo esaudita.. cosa può fare di più?
> Essere arrivati secondi l’anno scorso è stato un miracolo ed io ero fiducioso..
> ...


Cosa vuoi che gliene freghi se non andremo in Champions? La società, e quella parte di tifosi che la sostiene, mica se ne fregano di vincere? Basta vincere lo scudetto dei bilanci e pavoneggiarsi per aver mandato a quel paese Raiola. Peccato però che il bilancio è formato anche da uno stato patrimoniale, oltre al conto economico, e a oggi abbiamo perso 100 milioni di patrimonio calciatori a zero.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Agosto 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Ahahahahah commento PERFETTO
> 
> Ma che discorso è?
> Vediamo durante la stagione se porterà più frutti al Milan Adli o Dumfries all’Inter.


Il discorso è che giocatori di un certo livello non li trattiamo, in qualsiasi ruolo e forse anche a qualsiasi prezzo.
La vicenda Kaio Jorge è emblematica.
Ma lo stesso può valere per l'altro Adli e Antiste del Tolosa.
Come vale per Koopmeiners che viene trattato da altri e non da noi e lui si che è il centrocampista che ci serve e non Adli.

Pare che ormai si vada alla ricerca del nome nel sottobosco non perché ci si crede ma perché ci si deve dimostrare(a parole e non nei fatti) più brillanti degli altri, così da poter essere incensati.

E poi, siamo così sicuri che Giroud sia meglio di Dzeko? Io i miei dubbi li ho.

Ma forse con Dzeko le scenette simpatiche sui social non si potevano fare..


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> I giocatori dell’Inter non sono stati “persi”, sono stati ceduti. Quindi si……per dare un voto al mercato si tiene conto di diversi parametri: chi cedi e a quanto e chi acquisti e a quanto. Ad oggi l’Inter si è notevolmente indebolita, dunque di cosa stiamo parlando esattamente?


Indubbiamente si sono indeboliti, ma hanno incassato 200 milioni, una piccola parte dei quali verrà reinvestita. Noi non solo non abbiamo incassato niente dalle cessioni di donnarumma e del turco, ma abbiamo speso 60 milioni per mantenere gli stessi dell'anno scorso, perchè la politica dei prestiti arriva a redde rationem prima o poi. E CI SIAMO INDEBOLITI PURE NOI


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Agosto 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> I giocatori dell’Inter non sono stati “persi”, sono stati ceduti. Quindi si……per dare un voto al mercato si tiene conto di diversi parametri: chi cedi e a quanto e chi acquisti e a quanto. *Ad oggi l’Inter si è notevolmente indebolita, dunque di cosa stiamo parlando esattamente?*


La domanda perfetta sarebbe : e noi ci siamo migliorati o indeboliti rispetto all'anno scorso ?
Perchè ad oggi,12 agosto 2021,ancora non ci siamo migliorati.

E se l'Inter si è notevolmente indebolita,sarebbe un peccato non approfittarne.


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Te lo ha detto Marotta?
> Sai per certo chi comprerà l’Inter e chi non comprerà il Milan. Complimenti


Vedremo se sarà come dico io o come dici tu


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Agosto 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> E poi, siamo così sicuri che Giroud sia meglio di Dzeko? Io i miei dubbi li ho.
> 
> Ma forse con Dzeko le scenette simpatiche sui social non si potevano fare..



Io invece non ho nessun dubbio. Giroud fosse andato all'Inter e noi avessimo predo Dzeko, sarebbe stato più forte Giroud.
Siccome è andata diversamente, Geko è un top player e Giroud è una macchietta social.


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io invece non ho nessun dubbio. Giroud fosse andato all'Inter e noi avessimo predo Dzeko, sarebbe stato più forte Giroud.
> Siccome è andata diversamente, Geko è un top player e Giroud è una macchietta social.


Basta guardare lo score dei due nelle ultime stagioni, basta wikipedia eh, non ci vuole una laurea.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Basta guardare lo score dei due nelle ultime stagioni, basta wikipedia eh, non ci vuole una laurea.


Dzeko 13 goal giocando da titolare tra Campionato e EL
Giroud 11 giocando come riserva in Premier e CL.


Però Giroud è una macchietta social, Dzeko colpaccio di Don Beppe, anzi non sono sicuro che sia un downgrade rispetto a Lukaku.


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Dzeko 13 goal giocando da titolare tra Campionato e EL
> Giroud 11 giocando come riserva in Premier e CL.
> 
> 
> Però Giroud è una macchietta social, Dzeko colpaccio di Don Beppe, anzi non sono sicuro che sia un downgrade rispetto a Lukaku.


e chiediti perchè ha giocato riserva. e guarda le ultime quattro stagioni. poi uno può pure sostenere che Giroud è più forte di Dzeko contro i numeri, ma qui mi arrendo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Agosto 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io invece non ho nessun dubbio. Giroud fosse andato all'Inter e noi avessimo predo Dzeko, sarebbe stato più forte Giroud.
> Siccome è andata diversamente, Geko è un top player e Giroud è una macchietta social.


Io non so chi sia più forte.

Ma se metto sulla bilancia tutto, forse preferisco leggermente Dzeko perché conosce già il campionato, perché è abituato a fare il titolare, perché probabilmente ha più motivazioni e stimoli di uno che ha già vinto mondiale e champions. 
E anche perché non ha mai nascosto di tifarci da ragazzo in Bosnia. 

Il punto è che ai nostri dirigenti non è mai passato per l'anticamera del cervello di poter chiedere Dzeko alla Roma. Si è andati su Giroud che tutti sapevano sarebbe andato via dal Chelsea e che si "accontentava" di 3/4 milioni. 
Si va sempre sulla strada meno impervia, si fa sempre la figura di quelli a gazzo moscio, di quelli che si accontentano. E a me sta roba inizia a irritarmi.


----------



## Zenos (12 Agosto 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Dzeko 13 goal giocando da titolare tra Campionato e EL
> Giroud 11 giocando come riserva in Premier e CL.
> 
> 
> Però Giroud è una macchietta social, Dzeko colpaccio di Don Beppe, anzi non sono sicuro che sia un downgrade rispetto a Lukaku.


Giocatori completamente diversi. Dzeko più simile ad Ibra fa reparto da solo,segna e fa segnare tanto.
Giroud rapace d'aria il problema è che non abbiamo ali capaci di crossare decentemente.
Me lo immagino il povero Giroud da solo in mezzo all'area a dimenarsi tra i difensori avversari.un po' quello che successo a tutti i centravanti pre Ibra.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> e chiediti perchè ha giocato riserva. e guarda le ultime quattro stagioni. poi uno può pure sostenere che Giroud è più forte di Dzeko contro i numeri, ma qui mi arrendo.



Perché Giroud militava nella squadra campione d'Europa e al suo posto giocava un tizio pagato 60 milioni di sterline.
Dzeko nella Rometta che si è qualificata in Conference League.

Delle ultime diciotto stagioni, se permetti, non me ne importa nulla. A me importa della stagione che sta per cominciare. Perché Dzeko titolare è tanta roba e Giroud che viene a fare il vice Ibra non va bene?


----------



## King of the North (12 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Azz, spese folli...cessioni per 200 milioni (ammesso sia finita) e payroll abbassato di circa 40 milioni però hanno preso un terzino da 12 milioni + la turca a zero e Dzeko a due spicci..wow
> 
> Abbiamo speso di più noi per prendere il portiere...ah già, quelli che spendiamo noi non contano...Se paghiamo Adli 12 anche noi siamo spendaccioni dunque?


Se compriamo Adli spendiamo per un cesso, se chiediamo un diritto con riscatto siamo pezzenti.


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Perché Giroud militava nella squadra campione d'Europa e al suo posto giocava un tizio pagato 60 milioni di sterline.
> Dzeko nella Rometta che si è qualificata in Conference League.
> 
> Delle ultime diciotto stagioni, se permetti, non me ne importa nulla. A me importa della stagione che sta per cominciare. Perché Dzeko titolare è tanta roba e Giroud che viene a fare il vice Ibra non va bene?


FAi una cosa, apri un sondaggio su qualunque social e chiedi chi sia più forte tra i due, anche considerando lo Dzeko attuale e il Giroud attuale, e vedi cosa ti rispondono.


----------



## Tsitsipas (12 Agosto 2021)

Marotta lo aveva già bloccato a fine maggio. Infatti ha sempre rifiutato ogni offerta uscendo allo scoperto. Questa è la politica di Marotta. Dirigente vecchia scuola. Prima (mesi prima della fine del calciomercato) convinci giocatore e procuratore, lo tieni in freezer e fai sbollire ogni velleità della squadra con cui tratti. Poi al momento giusto (sempre 10-15 giorni prima che inizi il campionato) sferri l'attacco giusto. 


el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Mi sembra davvero strano che dopo l’europeo che ha fatto nessuno lo insegua, Inter a parte, soprattutto a quel prezzo.


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Marotta lo aveva già bloccato a fine maggio. Infatti ha sempre rifiutato ogni offerta uscendo allo scoperto. Questa è la politica di Marotta. Dirigente vecchia scuola. Prima (mesi prima della fine del calciomercato) convinci giocatore e procuratore, lo tieni in freezer e fai sbollire ogni velleità della squadra con cui tratti. Poi al momento giusto (sempre 10-15 giorni prima che inizi il campionato) sferri l'attacco giusto.


Grande dirigente, il migliore in circolazione.


----------



## King of the North (12 Agosto 2021)

Perdonami ma a mio parere ergersi a dirigente sportivo è sbagliato in partenza. Io da tifoso e appassionato vorrei parlare a tifosi e appassionati ma se credi di capirne più tu di Paolo alzo le mani.


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2021)

jacky ha scritto:


> Commento perfetto.
> L’Inter da Hakimi Lukaku ha portato a casa 200 milioni.
> Il Milan ha perso a 0 Calha-Donnarumma e ha dovuto sborsare 60 per i riscatti.
> Inoltre ora tocca mettersi sotto con i rinnovi di Kjaer hernandez Kessie che riempiranno i risparmi degli ingaggi dei 2 sopra.
> Il Milan non sa vendere. Se non hai soldi DEVI VENDERE. Il Milan non vende mai. Ma mai mai mai


Come mischiare insieme due cose totalmente diverse...l'inter DEVE VENDERE perché non ha liquidità e deve pagare anche i debiti. Il Milan NON ha assolutamente bisogno di vendere perché la liquidità ce l'ha, il Milan DEVE aumentare il fatturato.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Agosto 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Io non so chi sia più forte.
> 
> Ma se metto sulla bilancia tutto, forse preferisco leggermente Dzeko perché conosce già il campionato, perché è abituato a fare il titolare, perché probabilmente ha più motivazioni e stimoli di uno che ha già vinto mondiale e champions.
> E anche perché non ha mai nascosto di tifarci da ragazzo in Bosnia.
> ...



Stiamo pagando ancora lo scotto per la gestione delle ultime due dirigenze che avevano come progetto quello di dire "noi siamo il Milannnnnn, basta accontentarci, passiamo alle cose formali, 300 milioni per il calciomercato, fatevi i fatti vostri vedovelle" e con il genio che ha speso 100 milioni per Caldara, Castillejo, Higuain, Piatek e Paqueta.

Un tifoso può anche dire " a me non frega nulla del bilancio, domani voglio Isco (nome a caso) come trequartista, date 30 milioni al Real Madrid e 10 al giocatore, e poi portatemi Ziyech a 50 milioni al posto di Saelemakers".

E' legittimo. Ma non può lamentarsi se i dirigenti fanno i dirigenti e guardano al bilancio, se è la cosa per cui sono pagati.


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Stiamo pagando ancora lo scotto per la gestione delle ultime due dirigenze che avevano come progetto quello di dire "noi siamo il Milannnnnn, basta accontentarci, passiamo alle cose formali, 300 milioni per il calciomercato, fatevi i fatti vostri vedovelle" e con il genio che ha speso 100 milioni per Caldara, Castillejo, Higuain, Piatek e Paqueta.
> 
> Un tifoso può anche dire " a me non frega nulla del bilancio, domani voglio Isco (nome a caso) come trequartista, date 30 milioni al Real Madrid e 10 al giocatore, e poi portatemi Ziyech a 50 milioni al posto di Saelemakers".
> 
> E' legittimo. Ma non può lamentarsi se i dirigenti fanno i dirigenti e guardano al bilancio, se è la cosa per cui sono pagati.


Ragioni come se al posto del 35enne Dzeko stessimo prendendo il 21 Giroud. Mi risulta invece siano praticamente coetanei. Non contando che come alternativa abbiamo un quarantenne rotto.


----------



## King of the North (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Grande dirigente, il migliore in circolazione.


P.s. sai vero che tutti ci siamo accorti che sei un troll, vero?


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> P.s. sai vero che tutti ci siamo accorti che sei un troll, vero?


Eccolo qua: quando non si riesce a controbattere con le argomentazioni si passa alle offese personali. Complimenti, hai dimostrato quanto vali.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Riepilogo:
> abbiamo perso 100 milioni di patrimonio a zero, tra cui il portiere più forte del mondo. Lo abbiamo rimpiazzato con un portiere meno forte, non abbiamo ancora rimpiazzato il trequartista. Abbiamo perso Dalot (non un fenomeno ma una certezza) per prendere l'incerto Ballo. Ibra 40enne e rotto, lo sostituiamo con un attaccante 35enne che non ha fatto nemmeno 40 gol in 4 stagioni. Fatichiamo a rinnovare Kessie. In tutto ciò abbiamo speso 60 milioni. Sessanta milioni per indebolirci. Ripeto: di quale mercato parli?


Convinto tu sfotta. Portiere più forte del mondo poi, al quale hanno offerto 8 netti ma no, per fare contenti alcuni tifosi bisognava accontentarlo con 12 mln, 20 al procuratore e clausola ridicola. Lodi una squadra che ha incassato oltre 250 mln e ne ha spesi a stento 20 a star larghi, subendo un downgrade clamoroso anche in panca. Due sono le questioni: o trolli o non so cosa pensare.


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Convinto tu sfotta. Portiere più forte del mondo poi, al quale hanno offerto 8 netti ma no, per fare contenti alcuni tifosi bisognava accontentarlo con 12 mln, 20 al procuratore e clausola ridicola. Lodi una squadra che ha incassato oltre 250 mln e ne ha spesi a stento 20 a star larghi, subendo un downgrade clamoroso anche in panca. Due sono le questioni: o trolli o non so cosa pensare.


pensa al nostro mercato e godi


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> pensa al nostro mercato e godi


Io non godo per nulla, sempre detto che davanti manca qualità, però farmi prendere per il deretano da chi distorce la realtà, no grazie. Chiusa la questione che con i trolloni evito di discutere. Siamo OT e quindi buon proseguimento.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> FAi una cosa, apri un sondaggio su qualunque social e chiedi chi sia più forte tra i due, anche considerando lo Dzeko attuale e il Giroud attuale, e vedi cosa ti rispondono.


ma dzeko sarà il loro titolare e guadagnerà 5-6 milioni netti (ne prede 7 al momento), ovvero 11-12 lordi. Giroud ne costa 5, meno della metà. Dzeko è più forte? si lo penso anche io. Ma le cose io le vedo in modo diverso. Loro passano da Lukaku a Dzeko, noi da Mandzukic/Colombo a Giroud. Noi abbiamo fatto un UPGRADE, loro no.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Agosto 2021)

jacky ha scritto:


> Commento perfetto.
> L’Inter da Hakimi Lukaku ha portato a casa 200 milioni.
> Il Milan ha perso a 0 Calha-Donnarumma e ha dovuto sborsare 60 per i riscatti.
> Inoltre ora tocca mettersi sotto con i rinnovi di Kjaer hernandez Kessie che riempiranno i risparmi degli ingaggi dei 2 sopra.
> Il Milan non sa vendere. Se non hai soldi DEVI VENDERE. Il Milan non vende mai. Ma mai mai mai


abbiamo appena venduto un giocatore preso qualche mese fa a 4 e rivenduto a 12 giocando solo scampoli di partita :asd


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io non godo per nulla, sempre detto che davanti manca qualità, però farmi prendere per il deretano da chi distorce la realtà, no grazie. Chiusa la questione che con i trolloni evito di discutere. Siamo OT e quindi buon proseguimento.


Ho riportato solo fatti oggettivi. I milioni perso a zero per Donnarumma e il turco non me li sono inventati. I 39 noce gol di Giroud in quattro stagioni sono lì da vedere. Tutti dati oggettivi. Buon proseguimento


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ragioni come se al posto del 35enne Dzeko stessimo prendendo il 21 Giroud. Mi risulta invece siano praticamente coetanei. Non contando che come alternativa abbiamo un quarantenne rotto.


Io dico solo che IN ATTACCO il Milan si è rinforzato, perché oltre ad Ibra quest'anno abbiamo una buona riserva nel ruolo di centravanti.
L'Inter si è INDEBOLITA, perché è passata da Lukaku che ha fatto 24 goal e 11 assist a Dzeko.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (12 Agosto 2021)

E io che pensavo di scherzare quando dicevo che l'inter in bancarotta alla fine faceva un mercato meglio del nostro..


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io dico solo che IN ATTACCO il Milan si è rinforzato, perché oltre ad Ibra quest'anno abbiamo una buona riserva nel ruolo di centravanti.
> L'Inter si è INDEBOLITA, perché è passata da Lukaku che ha fatto 24 goal e 11 assist a Dzeko.


E nonostante questo restano complessivamente più forti. Nonostante loro abbiano incassato 200 e noi ne abbiamo spesi 60 e ne abbiamo persi 100 da mancate cessioni di Donnarumma e del Turco.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> E nonostante questo restano complessivamente più forti. Nonostante loro abbiano incassato 200 e noi ne abbiamo spesi 60 e ne abbiamo persi 100 da mancate cessioni di Donnarumma e del Turco.


Ci sono alcune cose da dire:

1) Non si capisce perché dai per certo che l'Inter sia più forte, se ha perso le due stelle della squadra, senza considerare Conte e Pintus.

2) Non capisco come sei passato dal fare le battutine sullo scudetto del bilancio a dire "hanno incassato 200 milioni". O del bilancio non te ne frega niente, e allora l'incasso di 200 milioni è irrilevante, o del bilancio te ne importa, e in quel caso il Milan è messo meglio, perché non ha i conti disastrati. In ogni caso se possiamo permetterci di perdere 2 giocatori a p0 e a fare calciomercato, siamo in una posizione di forza rispetto a chi spende 20 dopo averne incassati 200.

3) Mi sfugge dove sono usciti i 100 milioni per Donnarumma e il Turco, se per il primo abbiamo ricevuto un'offerta di 20 milioni + Areola, e il secondo ha ricevuto qualche offerta da 7-8 milioni in Turchia. 
Oltretutto adesso ha 28 anni e guadagna 6 milioni l'anno, per venderlo ad un buon prezzo dovrebbe fare una stagione a livelli pazzeschi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Agosto 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Se compriamo Adli spendiamo per un cesso, se chiediamo un diritto con riscatto siamo pezzenti.


mezza europa sta comprando in diritto con riscatto..ma i pezzenti siamo solo noi ovviamente


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (12 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> mezza europa sta comprando in diritto con riscatto..ma i pezzenti siamo solo noi ovviamente


Comprando? Chi? Dove? Quando?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Agosto 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Stiamo pagando ancora lo scotto per la gestione delle ultime due dirigenze che avevano come progetto quello di dire "noi siamo il Milannnnnn, basta accontentarci, passiamo alle cose formali, 300 milioni per il calciomercato, fatevi i fatti vostri vedovelle" e con il genio che ha speso 100 milioni per Caldara, Castillejo, Higuain, Piatek e Paqueta.
> 
> Un tifoso può anche dire " a me non frega nulla del bilancio, domani voglio Isco (nome a caso) come trequartista, date 30 milioni al Real Madrid e 10 al giocatore, e poi portatemi Ziyech a 50 milioni al posto di Saelemakers".
> 
> E' legittimo. Ma non può lamentarsi se i dirigenti fanno i dirigenti e guardano al bilancio, se è la cosa per cui sono pagati.


Ma chi ha mai chiesto giocatori da 50 milioni? 

Ziyech e Isco per dire li voglio il più lontano possibile da Milanello.

Non ho mai chiesto giocatori da stipendio in doppia cifra, mai. 
Fatto sta che ogni anno partiamo con delle priorità e ogni fine mercato quelle priorità rimangono scoperte. Qualcuno ha detto ala destra, trequartista, punta giovane? 

Qui non mi lamento perché non prendono Ziyech(che ripeto non voglio vedere manco in cartolina) mi lamento perché alla prima difficoltà si scappa di fronte a chiunque, che si chiami Kaio Jorge, Antiste,Adli, Vlasic o Koopmeiners e non mi pare siano giocatori che costano cifroni assurdi. 

Tra Adli e Koopmeiners ci saranno 5-6 milioni di differenza per il cartellino, solo che uno viene da una società quasi fallita con un presidente amico, l'altro ha già presenze in nazionale e in competizioni europee oltre ad essere trattato da altre società.


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ci sono alcune cose da dire:
> 
> 1) Non si capisce perché dai per certo che l'Inter sia più forte, se ha perso le due stelle della squadra, senza considerare Conte e Pintus.
> 
> ...


1) cioè, tu confrontando le due rose sostieni che quella del Milan sia superiore? Sostieni che pioli (zero trofei), sia meglio di Inzaghi (3 trofei)? per favore

2)perchè almeno i giocatori che sono stati costretti a cedere non li hanno persi a zero, e una parte (seppur piccola) di quei 200 milioni possono investirla per il mercato

3) e come mai sono arrivate solo offerte del genere? con marotta nella nostra dirigenza sarebbe successo lo stesso? ne dubito, anche perchè i rapporti tra marotta e raiola sonoi ottimi. a me raiola non piace (per usare un eufemismo), ma nel calcio attuale comandano i procuratori e quindi te li devi tenere buoni. vuoi fare una battaglia per cambiare lo stato delle cose? benissimo, sarò il primo a sostenerla, ma questa battaglia va fatta in seno all'uefa, non contro il singolo procuratore. si cambiano le cose cambiando il sistema a monte, non scagliandosi contro chi, seppur in maniera eticamente discutibile, sfrutta a suo fantaggio le regole del gioco. altrimenti vieni messo a urinare controvento, come nel caso di donnarumma. ma se a voi soddisfa aver tenuto la schiena dritta e aver perso dei soldi dalla cessione che avrebbero potuto essere reinvestiti, amen.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Agosto 2021)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> E noi che, a parità di ruolo, siamo li a chiedere la carità per avere Florenzi. Provo pena per questi colori.


E ovviamente la turca era un 10 penoso mentre adesso mega upgrade per i cugini..l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde...immagino noi che cediamo Theo per 50 milioni e poi andiamo su un giocatore da campionato olandese...i caroselli qua dentro vero?


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Agosto 2021)

Siete rimasti in 3 a dire sempre le stesse cose, adesso addirittura che l inter ha fatto un mercato migliore del Milan nella stessa sessione di mercato dove perdono i loro miglior due giocatori+allenatore+preparatore. 
onestamente immagino non ci sia neanche spazio per discuterne perché poi sembra sempre una lotta interna che ha francamente stufato.


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Siete rimasti in 3 a dire sempre le stesse cose, adesso addirittura che l inter ha fatto un mercato migliore del Milan nella stessa sessione di mercato dove perdono i loro miglior due giocatori+allenatore+preparatore.
> onestamente immagino non ci sia neanche spazio per discuterne perché poi sembra sempre una lotta interna che ha francamente stufato.


Si vedrà alla fine della prossima stagione chi ha fatto meglio sul mercato, di certo aspetto al varco gli utenti che dicono che faremo fatica persino ad entrare in EL. I nomi tanto li conosciamo...


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> E nonostante questo restano complessivamente più forti. Nonostante loro abbiano incassato 200 e noi ne abbiamo spesi 60 *e ne abbiamo persi 100 da mancate cessioni di Donnarumma e del Turco.*


100 milioni nei sogni...peccato che in 3 anni non siano mai arrivate offerte per nessuno dei due...vuoi che facciamo bei soldi? Domani cediamo Kessie e Theo e per me 90 milioni li alziamo..poi li sostituiamo con Emerson Palmieri campione d'europa e con bakayoko...per me con 25 milioni li portiamo a casa

Che dici, ci guadagniamo?


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Siete rimasti in 3 a dire sempre le stesse cose, adesso addirittura che l inter ha fatto un mercato migliore del Milan nella stessa sessione di mercato dove perdono i loro miglior due giocatori+allenatore+preparatore.
> onestamente immagino non ci sia neanche spazio per discuterne perché poi sembra sempre una lotta interna che ha francamente stufato.


ok, non si può criticare. la suprema cupola del politicamente corretto formata dai tifosi aziendalisti ha decretato che è sconveniente criticare. va bene, ci adeguiamo. anzi, colgo l'occasione di ringraziare la società per i bellissimi risultati degli ultimi 3 anni, non facevamo così bene dai tempi di nereo rocco. colgo altresì l'occasione per ringraziare dei mercati scintillanti, fenomeni come Leao, Tonali Giroud ecc era dai tempi di Van basten e Gullit che non se ne vedevano a San Siro. Voglio anche ringraziare il management per l'aumento vertiginoso degli introiti derivanti delle sponsorizzazioni, come aveva promesso all'atto dell'insediamento


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> 100 milioni nei sogni...peccato che in 3 anni non siano mai arrivate offerte per nessuno dei due...vuoi che facciamo bei soldi? Domani cediamo Kessie e Theo e per me 90 milioni li alziamo..poi li sostituiamo con Emerson Palmieri campione d'europa e con bakayoko...per me con 25 milioni li portiamo a casa
> 
> Che dici, ci guadagniamo?


be' certo, se ti inimichi i procuratori stai certo che li portano a zero piuttosto che farti guadagnare qualcosa.


----------



## King of the North (12 Agosto 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ma chi ha mai chiesto giocatori da 50 milioni?
> 
> Ziyech e Isco per dire li voglio il più lontano possibile da Milanello.
> 
> ...


Ma che il Milan scappi lo dici tu. In dirigenza non vincono un premio a chi scappa per primo…..
La realtà è che i giocatori che ci interessano davvero escono fuori solo a cose ormai chiuse. Non si tratta di scappare, poi, ma eventualmente di fare valutazioni. Il forum pianse quando la Juve affondò il colpo Pjaca, ora per quel colpo piangono loro. Qui dentro nessuno esultò per il colpo Theo, c’era molto scetticismo per aver speso ben 20mln per uno sconosciuto…….però il dirigente migliore d’Europa è sicuramente Marotta.


----------



## King of the North (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> E nonostante questo restano complessivamente più forti. Nonostante loro abbiano incassato 200 e noi ne abbiamo spesi 60 e ne abbiamo persi 100 da mancate cessioni di Donnarumma e del Turco.


Restano complessivamente più forti “per me”, avresti dovuto aggiungere….


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ho riportato solo fatti oggettivi. I milioni perso a zero per Donnarumma e il turco non me li sono inventati. I 39 noce gol di Giroud in quattro stagioni sono lì da vedere. Tutti dati oggettivi. Buon proseguimento


Invece i 46 gol di dzeko in 120 partite nelle ultime 3 stagioni sono numeri da top scorer...ma poi Giroud è vecchio, ha 34 anni, non come quel giovinotto di Dzeko che ne ha solo 35 e sta mezzo sfasciato..inoltre il palmares di Dkezo è senza dubbio più ampio, giroud mica ha vinto 3 mesi fa la CL ed è stato campione del mondo da titolare...


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Restano complessivamente più forti “per me”, avresti dovuto aggiungere….


Ovvio, io parlo per me, non ho pretese oggettivanti. Dopodichè qualche paramentro oggettivo c'è ed è lì da vedere


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> be' certo, se ti inimichi i procuratori stai certo che li portano a zero piuttosto che farti guadagnare qualcosa.


Ah bé giusto...ci siamo inamicati Raviolo...dev'essere stato quando abbiamo dato 7 milioni a Ibra o quando abbiamo rifiutato di pagargli 25 milioni di pizzo per rinnovare un prodotto del nostro vivaio?


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Invece i 46 gol di dzeko in 120 partite nelle ultime 3 stagioni sono numeri da top scorer...ma poi Giroud è vecchio, ha 34 anni, non come quel giovinotto di Dzeko che ne ha solo 35 e sta mezzo sfasciato..inoltre il palmares di Dkezo è senza dubbio più ampio, giroud mica ha vinto 3 mesi fa la CL ed è stato campione del mondo da titolare...


quindi per te l'attuale giroud è meglio dell'attuale dzeko. OOOOKKKEYY


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ah bé giusto...ci siamo inamicati Raviolo...dev'essere stato quando abbiamo dato 7 milioni a Ibra o quando abbiamo rifiutato di pagargli 25 milioni di pizzo per rinnovare un prodotto del nostro vivaio?


Queste sono le regole, o le cambi a monte o ti ci adegui. In caso contrario perdi soldi. come è avvenuto


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Queste sono le regole, o le cambi a monte o ti ci adegui. In caso contrario perdi soldi. come è avvenuto


Ma che soldi perdi? Raviolo non ci ha mai portato mezza offerta, rinnovavamo altri 3 anni dando 12 a zizzo e 25 a lui e fra 3 anni era di nuovo a zero...ancora qualcuno che difende sto ladro sudicio?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> 1) cioè, tu confrontando le due rose sostieni che quella del Milan sia superiore? Sostieni che pioli (zero trofei), sia meglio di Inzaghi (3 trofei)? per favore
> 
> 2)perchè almeno i giocatori che sono stati costretti a cedere non li hanno persi a zero, e una parte (seppur piccola) di quei 200 milioni possono investirla per il mercato
> 
> 3) e come mai sono arrivate solo offerte del genere? con marotta nella nostra dirigenza sarebbe successo lo stesso? ne dubito, anche perchè i rapporti tra marotta e raiola sonoi ottimi. a me raiola non piace (per usare un eufemismo), ma nel calcio attuale comandano i procuratori e quindi te li devi tenere buoni. vuoi fare una battaglia per cambiare lo stato delle cose? benissimo, sarò il primo a sostenerla, ma questa battaglia va fatta in seno all'uefa, non contro il singolo procuratore. si cambiano le cose cambiando il sistema a monte, non scagliandosi contro chi, seppur in maniera eticamente discutibile, sfrutta a suo fantaggio le regole del gioco. altrimenti vieni messo a urinare controvento, come nel caso di donnarumma. ma se a voi soddisfa aver tenuto la schiena dritta e aver perso dei soldi dalla cessione che avrebbero potuto essere reinvestiti, amen.



1) Il Milan è una squadra in crescita, ha un gruppo consolidato, scende in campo con un sistema di gioco preciso a prescindere dagli interpreti. L'Inter in questo momento è un cantiere aperto. Oltretutto un allenatore quando arriva manda sempre via qualcuno, chiede di portare con sé un paio di fedelissimi, chiede che venga qualcuno come titolare...Inzaghi in questo mercato è rimasto completamente inerte. Oltretutto Lukaku e Hakimi erano come Ibra e T.Silva nel Milan di Allegri.

2) E quindi?

3) Marotta quest'anno ha fatto disastri nel mercato di uscita.
Non è riuscito a vendere Lautaro che ha il cartellino "vendesi" al collo da giugno, ha rescisso il contratto di Nainggolan e gli ha pure pagato la buonuscita, non è riuscito a ricavare un centesimo da Dalbert, non ha venduto Joao Mario per paura che gli facessero causa quelli dello Sporting, gli ha rescisso il contratto...e gli hanno fatto causa comunque.
A me della schiena dritta non frega nulla, e comunque se un giocatore rinuncia a tutte le destinazioni e non vuole rinnovare, che fai? Lo mandi in tribuna? Paghi 20 milioni di commissione al procuratore? L'errore è stato fatto a monte, prima di farlo esordire a 16 anni dovevano fargli un contratto quinquennale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> quindi per te l'attuale giroud è meglio dell'attuale dzeko. OOOOKKKEYY


Dipende dal gioco che si fa..in ogni caso Dzeko ad oggi è il titolare mentre Giroud la prima riserva...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Agosto 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Ma che il Milan scappi lo dici tu. In dirigenza non vincono un premio a chi scappa per primo…..
> La realtà è che i giocatori che ci interessano davvero escono fuori solo a cose ormai chiuse. Non si tratta di scappare, poi, ma eventualmente di fare valutazioni. Il forum pianse quando la Juve affondò il colpo Pjaca, ora per quel colpo piangono loro. Qui dentro nessuno esultò per il colpo Theo, c’era molto scetticismo per aver speso ben 20mln per uno sconosciuto…….però il dirigente migliore d’Europa è sicuramente Marotta.


Ovviamente di un post intero hai estrapolato la parola più ambigua, ovvero "scappare" e ne hai fatto una risposta.


----------



## Zanc9 (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> quindi per te l'attuale giroud è meglio dell'attuale dzeko. OOOOKKKEYY


Oddio....si? Giroud ha giocato fino all'anno scorso in premier, dove direi che il livello è leggermente più alto che in italia


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma che soldi perdi? Raviolo non ci ha mai portato mezza offerta, rinnovavamo altri 3 anni dando 12 a zizzo e 25 a lui e fra 3 anni era di nuovo a zero...ancora qualcuno che difende sto ladro sudicio?


Non ti ha portato mezza offerta perchè sei entrato in contrasto con lui. Alla Juve, per Pogba, la mezza offerta l'ha portata e no? E potrai citarti altri casi.


----------



## Giofa (12 Agosto 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Il discorso è che giocatori di un certo livello non li trattiamo, in qualsiasi ruolo e forse anche a qualsiasi prezzo.
> La vicenda Kaio Jorge è emblematica.
> Ma lo stesso può valere per l'altro Adli e Antiste del Tolosa.
> Come vale per Koopmeiners che viene trattato da altri e non da noi e lui si che è il centrocampista che ci serve e non Adli.
> ...


Ma fosse anche vero che Dzeko=Giroud in un caso parliamo, ad oggi, del 9 titolare, nell’altro caso di un attaccante che deve giocarsi la titolarità con Ibra


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Oddio....si? Giroud ha giocato fino all'anno scorso in premier, dove direi che il livello è leggermente più alto che in italia


Anche Dzeko ci ha giocato in premier, e confrontando gli anni migliori dei due il bosniaco ha fatto nettamente meglio


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Anche Dzeko ci ha giocato in premier, e confrontando gli anni migliori dei due il bosniaco ha fatto nettamente meglio


E tutti e due fanno una figura da peracottari in confronto alla carriera di Ibra. Quindi?


----------



## Giofa (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> e chiediti perchè ha giocato riserva. e guarda le ultime quattro stagioni. poi uno può pure sostenere che Giroud è più forte di Dzeko contro i numeri, ma qui mi arrendo.


Perdonami ma che discorso è? Capisco se Giroud fosse stato la riserva di Dzeko ma uno era al Chelsea campione d’Europa e l’altro alla Roma. Quindi quando si preferiva far giocare Borja Maioral invece del bosniaco vuol dire che è più forte lo spagnolo? Se è così allora mi arrendo anche io


----------



## koti (12 Agosto 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> P.s. sai vero che tutti ci siamo accorti che sei un troll, vero?


Palese


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> 1) Il Milan è una squadra in crescita, ha un gruppo consolidato, scende in campo con un sistema di gioco preciso a prescindere dagli interpreti. L'Inter in questo momento è un cantiere aperto. Oltretutto un allenatore quando arriva manda sempre via qualcuno, chiede di portare con sé un paio di fedelissimi, chiede che venga qualcuno come titolare...Inzaghi in questo mercato è rimasto completamente inerte. Oltretutto Lukaku e Hakimi erano come Ibra e T.Silva nel Milan di Allegri.
> 
> 2) E quindi?
> 
> ...


1) a prescindere dagli interpreti? allora non abbiamo bisogno di fare mercato. inzaghi è meglio di pioli, lo dice la bacheca e lo dice il gioco espresso

2) e quindi se non avessimo perso donnarumma e il turco a zero, avremmo anche noi più soldi per il mercato. ma se per te gli interpreti non contano, amen

3) Non è chiaro: a quel punto di rottura con i procuratori non dovevi proprio arrivarci. ma ti rendi conto che il Milan è l'unica società al mondo ad aver perso un giocatore del calibro e dell'età di Donnarumma a zero?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Non ti ha portato mezza offerta perchè sei entrato in contrasto con lui. Alla Juve, per Pogba, la mezza offerta l'ha portata e no? E potrai citarti altri casi.


Ma per piacere!

Questa non si può proprio sentire!

Raiola ci avrebbe portato ricchissime offerte per Donnarumma, ma dato che il noto Orco Paolo Maldini avrebbe (ma quando) fatto arrabbiare Raiola, dato che abbiamo punito con mobbing Donna... (ah, no lo abbiamo coccolato fino alla fine...), insomma, dato che il vestito di Massara ha fatto arrabbiare Raiola non ce l'ha portata....

Ma sveglia!

Raila ha capito che il Milan non è più terra per i suoi intrallazzi e porta via tutti a gratis facendosi nuovi amici altrove!


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> 1) a prescindere dagli interpreti? allora non abbiamo bisogno di fare mercato. inzaghi è meglio di pioli, lo dice la bacheca e lo dice il gioco espresso
> 
> 2) e quindi se non avessimo perso donnarumma e il turco a zero, avremmo anche noi più soldi per il mercato. ma se per te gli interpreti non contano, amen
> 
> 3) Non è chiaro: a quel punto di rottura con i procuratori non dovevi proprio arrivarci. ma ti rendi conto che il Milan è l'unica società al mondo ad aver perso un giocatore del calibro e dell'età di Donnarumma a zero?



1) Quindi per colmare il gap con l'Inter basterebbe ingaggiare Arrigo Sacchi, se conta la bacheca e il gioco espresso. E' corretto?

2) No. Se avessimo ricevuto delle offerte per Donnarumma e il Turco, avremmo avuto più soldi per il mercato. Ma non ci hanno offerto nulla.

3) Veramente capita sempre più spesso, complice il fatto che il controllo delle società sui cartellini è minimo.
Il Bayern ha appena perso Alaba a parametro, zero, per dire. Il PSG perderà a 0 Mbappè. Il Manchester UTD ha perso a 0 Pogba e l'ha ricomprato a peso d'oro. Il Dortmund ha perso a zero Lewandowski.


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma per piacere!
> 
> Questa non si può proprio sentire!
> 
> ...


bene, schiena dritta a prescidere dai milioni persi! l'istituto luce ti fa un baffo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> bene, schiena dritta a prescidere dai milioni persi! l'istituto luce ti fa un baffo


Ma persi cosa?

L'alternativa?
Davi 25 milioni al raviolo e 25 all'anno al bimbo minchia, per 3 anni, dopodichè riandava via a zero come ha fatto adesso, ma tu avevi 100 milioni in meno.

Ma scendi sulla terra va.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Agosto 2021)

Va anche detto che è più facile accontentare i giocatori se fai come Don Beppe che promette mari e monti e poi non paga gli stipendi. Ma questo è un altro discorso.

7 milioni a Sanchez, 6 a Vidal, Nainggolan pagato 40 milioni + Zaniolo per giocare nel Cagliari. Poi arrivi a giugno e dici " Ragazzi ma davvero volete il premio scudetto??? "


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> 1) Quindi per colmare il gap con l'Inter basterebbe ingaggiare Arrigo Sacchi, se conta la bacheca e il gioco espresso. E' corretto?
> 
> 2) No. Se avessimo ricevuto delle offerte per Donnarumma e il Turco, avremmo avuto più soldi per il mercato. Ma non ci hanno offerto nulla.
> 
> ...


1) è quello che hai sostenuto tu. io dico il contrario. poi a quello si aggiunge che inzaghi è meglio di pioli. ma gli interpreti contano eccome. e gli interpreti di Inter, Juve e Napoli sono, ad oggi, più forti dei nostri.

2)E chiedeti perchè non ti hanno offerto nulla. Sarà perchè hai litigato con i procuratori, che hanno preferito portare i loro assistiti a zero? Ora vediamo con kessie.

3)Alaba non vale donnarumma, per valore assoluto del giocatore e per età. mbappè vedremo, ma dubito che lo sceicco non riesca a convincerlo. quando il manchester lo ha perso a 0, pogbà aveva solo sette presenze in premier e non era nessuno. donnarumma è già il portiere più forte del mondo o uno dei più forti. se vuoi discutere con me devi essere onesto. basta consultare wikipedia


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma persi cosa?
> 
> L'alternativa?
> Davi 25 milioni al raviolo e 25 all'anno al bimbo minchia, per 3 anni, dopodichè riandava via a zero come ha fatto adesso, ma tu avevi 100 milioni in meno.
> ...


la situazione andava risolta prima, a quel punto non dovevi proprio arrivarci. e inimicarti i procuratori non è la scelta giusta


----------



## Zanc9 (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Anche Dzeko ci ha giocato in premier, e confrontando gli anni migliori dei due il bosniaco ha fatto nettamente meglio


Ah be a posto....peccato che si parli di oggi e non degli anni migliori...dzeko l'anno scorso ha fatto 7 gol in serie A...così, nel caso volessi dire di nuovo che giroud ha fatto 39 gol negli ultimi 4 anni (in premier)


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> 1) è quello che hai sostenuto tu. io dico il contrario. poi a quello si aggiunge che inzaghi è meglio di pioli. ma gli interpreti contano eccome. e gli interpreti di Inter, Juve e Napoli sono, ad oggi, più forti dei nostri.
> 
> 2)E chiedeti perchè non ti hanno offerto nulla. Sarà perchè hai litigato con i procuratori, che hanno preferito portare i loro assistiti a zero? Ora vediamo con kessie.
> 
> 3)Alaba non vale donnarumma, per valore assoluto del giocatore e per età. mbappè vedremo, ma dubito che lo sceicco non riesca a convincerlo. quando il manchester lo ha perso a 0, pogbà aveva solo sette presenza in premier e non era nessuno. donnarumma è già il portiere più forte del mondo o uno dei più forti. se vuoi discutere con me devi essere onesto. basta consultare wikipedia


1) No. Tu hai detto "Inzaghi meglio di Pioli per la bacheca".

2) Perché tutte le squadre erano coperte con dei portieri all'altezza, e perché a nessuno interessava Calhanoglu. 

3) Consultala tu Wikipedia, e guarda la bacheca di Alaba. Oppure guarda che cosa faceva Lewandowski prima di passare al Bayern.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Non ti ha portato mezza offerta perchè sei entrato in contrasto con lui. Alla Juve, per Pogba, la mezza offerta l'ha portata e no? E potrai citarti altri casi.


Pogba aveva mercato, Zizzo no..easy


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Ah be a posto....peccato che si parli di oggi e non degli anni migliori...dzeko l'anno scorso ha fatto 7 gol in serie A...così, nel caso volessi dire di nuovo che giroud ha fatto 39 gol negli ultimi 4 anni (in premier)


e quanti ne ha fatti dzeko negli ultimi quattro anni? dai sù, basta andare su wikipedia, non è difficle.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Agosto 2021)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Ah be a posto....peccato che si parli di oggi e non degli anni migliori...dzeko l'anno scorso ha fatto 7 gol in serie A...così, nel caso volessi dire di nuovo che giroud ha fatto 39 gol negli ultimi 4 anni (in premier)


Ma infatti io non ho capito, chi se ne frega degli anni migliori? 
A questo punto diciamo che siccome abbiamo Ibra, siamo i superfavoriti per lo Scudetto.


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Cosa vuoi che gliene freghi se non andremo in Champions? La società, e quella parte di tifosi che la sostiene, mica se ne fregano di vincere? Basta vincere lo scudetto dei bilanci e pavoneggiarsi per aver mandato a quel paese Raiola. Peccato però che il bilancio è formato anche da uno stato patrimoniale, oltre al conto economico, e a oggi abbiamo perso 100 milioni di patrimonio calciatori a zero.


Ma 100 milioni dove? Dai...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma 100 milioni dove? Dai...


Nella carriera di FIFA


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> 1) No. Tu hai detto "Inzaghi meglio di Pioli per la bacheca".
> 
> 2) Perché tutte le squadre erano coperte con dei portieri all'altezza, e perché a nessuno interessava Calhanoglu.
> 
> 3) Consultala tu Wikipedia, e guarda la bacheca di Alaba. Oppure guarda che cosa faceva Lewandowski prima di passare al Bayern.


1) è un dato oggettivo che inzaghi abbia una bacheca migliore di pioli. dopodichè servono i giocatori forti, e allo stato ci sono almeno tre squadre che hanno giocatori più forti dei nostri

2)Infatti dovevi rinnovarlo o venderlo l'anno scorso o due anni fa

3)alaba ha 29 anni, non è andato via a zero quando ne aveva 22. lewandowski aveva 26 anni quando è passato a zero al bayer, non 22. almeno i conti dio mio, almeno i conti.


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma 100 milioni dove? Dai...


quanto valgono donnarumma e il turco? dai, sentiamo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> quanto valgono donnarumma e il turco? dai, sentiamo


possiamo continuare con sta storia di Donnarumma a zero. Ci sono state 3 diverse proprietà tra l'esordio di Donnarumma fino ad oggi. Galliani ha ovviamente fatto l'ultimo regalo al pizzaiolo facendo giocare un minorenne titolare senza contratto. Risultato, rinnovo a 7 milioni netti a 18 anni per tenerlo (molto più di quanto valeva), e praticamente zero possibilità di piazzarlo visto che nessuno era pronto a dargli quello stipendio con conseguente adeguamento. 

In un mondo normale, Donnarumma sarebbe stato il secondo, Diego Lopez avrebbe continuato a giocare. Donnarumma avrebbe prima rinnovato a 400-500 mila euro per cinque anni. Donnarumma sarebbe diventato titolare e con quello stipendio sarebbe stato facilmente vendibile, anche perchè lui sarebbe stato contento di passare da 400 mila a 4-5-6 milioni. Fine della storia.


----------



## Theochedeo (12 Agosto 2021)

21 pagine per Dumfries all'inter? Mi sembra un pochino esagerata come reazione..


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

e


Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> possiamo continuare con sta storia di Donnarumma a zero. Ci sono state 3 diverse proprietà tra l'esordio di Donnarumma fino ad oggi. Galliani ha ovviamente fatto l'ultimo regalo al pizzaiolo facendo giocare un minorenne titolare senza contratto. Risultato, rinnovo a 7 milioni netti a 18 anni per tenerlo (molto più di quanto valeva), e praticamente zero possibilità di piazzarlo visto che nessuno era pronto a dargli quello stipendio con conseguente adeguamento.
> 
> In un mondo normale, Donnarumma sarebbe stato il secondo, Diego Lopez avrebbe continuato a giocare. Donnarumma avrebbe prima rinnovato a 400-500 mila euro per cinque anni. Donnarumma sarebbe diventato titolare e con quello stipendio sarebbe stato facilmente vendibile, anche perchè lui sarebbe stato contento di passare da 400 mila a 4-5-6 milioni. Fine della storia.


eh, se mio nonno aveva tre ruote era un carretto. AD OGGI quanto vale Donnarumma? Per me almeno 65/70 li vale.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter avrà il sostituto di Hakimi. Secondo Sportmediaset è fatta per Dumfries. Il PSV ha deciso di dire sì all'offerta di 12,5 mln + 2 di bonus. Già stasera o domani il giocatore dovrebbe arrivare a Milano per visite e firma.


Questo topic ha raggiunto un livello di trash assurdo, giusto perché noi dobbiamo essere necessariamente una squadra di melma, mentre gli altri con le pezze al deretano, non avendo speso manco 1/10 di quanto incassato, per nulla. Peraltro tornando in argomento l’olandese è un buon elemento, ma con Hakimi c’entra come il cavolo a merenda.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> e
> 
> eh, se mio nonno aveva tre ruote era un carretto. AD OGGI quanto vale Donnarumma? Per me almeno 65/70 li vale.


ma che discorsi sono. Il valore del cartellino dipende dall'ingaggio. Oggi Donnarumma guadagna molto più di quello che vale quindi il valore del suo cartellino è limitato. Se guardi transfermarkt vale 60 o 65 milioni. Ma poi devi trovare chi te li da. Oggi guadagna 12 milioni con bonus. Chi compra Donnarumma a 60 milioni con 14-15-16 milioni di stipendio (uno cambia se guadagna di più)? per me Nessuno, Donnarumma andrà a scadenza o rimarrà a Parigi se farà bene


----------



## ilPresidente (12 Agosto 2021)

direi che conviene concentrarsi sul Milan e quanto c’è.
Credo tutti vogliamo tornare ad esultare per i successi. Non dovremmo essere soliti guardare in casa degli altri.

poi, dire che un acquisto per mezzo di Raviolo sia costato ciò che la stampa lascia intendere credo sia degno del miglior Zelig.

una squadra in difficoltà dovrei credo tutti si interroghino sul futuro HA bisogno di un procuratore che convinca gli assistiti che alla fine andrà tutto bene.. cioè i soldi entreranno in un modo o nell’altro.
Chi di voi andrebbe in un’azienda che lascia partire tecnici e dirigenti migliori perché non trova soldi per gli stipendi??


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma che discorsi sono. Il valore del cartellino dipende dall'ingaggio. Oggi Donnarumma guadagna molto più di quello che vale quindi il valore del suo cartellino è limitato. Se guardi transfermarkt vale 60 o 65 milioni. Ma poi devi trovare chi te li da. Oggi guadagna 12 milioni con bonus. Chi compra Donnarumma a 60 milioni con 14-15-16 milioni di stipendio (uno cambia se guadagna di più)? per me Nessuno, Donnarumma andrà a scadenza o rimarrà a Parigi se farà bene


Contando poi la commissione da 20 in su dell’angrese. Con Gigio l’attuale dirigenza non poteva far nulla.


----------



## Garrincha (12 Agosto 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> Insensato l'hype per sto Dumfries, per due partite buone all'europeo è diventato un top mondiale rofl.


Beh ho visto hype per Florenzi che non ha neppure due partite buone all'Europeo...


----------



## evideon (12 Agosto 2021)

Appartiene alla scuderia del suino... Credo sia questo il motivo per cui non lo abbiamo mai trattato.


----------



## evideon (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Riepilogo:
> abbiamo perso 100 milioni di patrimonio a zero, tra cui il portiere più forte del mondo. Lo abbiamo rimpiazzato con un portiere meno forte, non abbiamo ancora rimpiazzato il trequartista. Abbiamo perso Dalot (non un fenomeno ma una certezza) per prendere l'incerto Ballo. Ibra 40enne e rotto, lo sostituiamo con un attaccante 35enne che non ha fatto nemmeno 40 gol in 4 stagioni. Fatichiamo a rinnovare Kessie. In tutto ciò abbiamo speso 60 milioni. Sessanta milioni per indebolirci. Ripeto: di quale mercato parli?


Ma quando scrivi che il nostro ex portiere è il più forte del mondo sei serio o scherzi....?


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> quanto valgono donnarumma e il turco? dai, sentiamo


Donnarumma sappiamo tutti che dal giorno che ha rinnovato a 6 milioni senza raiola, raiola ha promesso di portarlo via a 0 dal Milan anche se il direttore sportivo fosse stato Gesù cristo. Forse ma forse gigio avrebbe rinnovato a 12 milioni + 20 a Raiola con clausola massima di 30 milioni. Se rinnovavi Chala a 5 milioni, se riuscivi a venderlo a 20 era già tanto, ma se lo rinnovavi non era certo x venderlo...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Agosto 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Ma quando scrivi che il nostro ex portiere è il più forte del mondo sei serio o scherzi....?


Beh,questo è stato detto dagli addetti ai lavori.
Fino a quando era sotto contratto con noi era un portiere sopravalutato,sia dagli addetti ai lavori,sia dalla stampa e sia dai tifosi avversari. Poi dal giorno in cui si è liberato a 0€ è diventato magicamente il più forte al mondo.


----------



## Buciadignho (12 Agosto 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Questo topic ha raggiunto un livello di trash assurdo, giusto perché noi dobbiamo essere necessariamente una squadra di melma, mentre gli altri con le pezze al deretano, non avendo speso manco 1/10 di quanto incassato, per nulla. Peraltro tornando in argomento l’olandese è un buon elemento, ma con Hakimi c’entra come il cavolo a merenda.


Ma poi vorrei anche vedere.

Cioè leggo post di disperazione atroce per questo acquisto, manco avessero preso Mbappe. Veramente qualcuno si aspettava che l’Inter (o chiunque) avesse venduto Hakimi a 70 per non prendere nessuno a destra? O Lukaku a 120M per non rimpiazzarlo? Vendono 2 giocatori a 200M e gli hanno rimpiazzati a 12M, mi sembra il minimo ahah

Adirittura il “noi questi colpi mai” , ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Sono senza parole…


----------



## Giofa (12 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh,questo è stato detto dagli addetti ai lavori.
> Fino a quando era sotto contratto con noi era un portiere sopravalutato,sia dagli addetti ai lavori,sia dalla stampa e sia dai tifosi avversari. Poi dal giorno in cui si è liberato a 0€ è diventato magicamente il più forte al mondo.


Esatto, e se Arnautovic non fosse stato in leggero fuorigioco sarebbe stato un europeo quantomeno incerto


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma che discorsi sono. Il valore del cartellino dipende dall'ingaggio. Oggi Donnarumma guadagna molto più di quello che vale quindi il valore del suo cartellino è limitato. Se guardi transfermarkt vale 60 o 65 milioni. Ma poi devi trovare chi te li da. Oggi guadagna 12 milioni con bonus. Chi compra Donnarumma a 60 milioni con 14-15-16 milioni di stipendio (uno cambia se guadagna di più)? per me Nessuno, Donnarumma andrà a scadenza o rimarrà a Parigi se farà bene


appunto, e quanto valeva quando lo avevano noi, all'ingaggio di 7 milioni di euro?


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma sappiamo tutti che dal giorno che ha rinnovato a 6 milioni senza raiola, raiola ha promesso di portarlo via a 0 dal Milan anche se il direttore sportivo fosse stato Gesù cristo. Forse ma forse gigio avrebbe rinnovato a 12 milioni + 20 a Raiola con clausola massima di 30 milioni. Se rinnovavi Chala a 5 milioni, se riuscivi a venderlo a 20 era già tanto, ma se lo rinnovavi non era certo x venderlo...


il punto è che non ci dovevi arrivare a quelle situazioni. non dovevi fare muro contro muro con i procuratori.


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh,questo è stato detto dagli addetti ai lavori.
> Fino a quando era sotto contratto con noi era un portiere sopravalutato,sia dagli addetti ai lavori,sia dalla stampa e sia dai tifosi avversari. Poi dal giorno in cui si è liberato a 0€ è diventato magicamente il più forte al mondo.


eh, amico mio, purtroppo le tifosorie sono così. finchè donnarumma stava con noi era il migliore al mondo, poi...


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Agosto 2021)

Comunque la chiudo qua, per quanto riguarda questo topic. Aspettiamo la fine del mercato per dare un giudizio completo. Per adesso il nostro mercato non è nemmeno scadente, peggio, è inesistente. Se alla fine arriveranno grandi oppure ottimi giocatori sarò il primo a gioire. Perchè il Milan viene prima delle proprie convinzioni personali.


----------



## Giofa (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> appunto, e quanto valeva quando lo avevano noi, all'ingaggio di 7 milioni di euro?


20 milioni + Areola a quanto risulti


----------



## Giofa (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> eh, amico mio, purtroppo le tifosorie sono così. finchè donnarumma stava con noi era il migliore al mondo, poi...


A me il senso del post che hai quotato sembrava esattamente dire il contrario


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (12 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Scusa,ma allora lo stesso ragionamento si può fare per il nostro Milan.
> 
> Abbiamo perso il "portiere più forte al mondo" (a detta dei giornali) per Prendere Maignan.
> E abbiamo perso il nostro trequartista titolare per sostituirlo con...ancora nessuno,a meno che non sia Diaz il vero trequartista titolare.



Certo. Per me Donnarumma era sopravvalutato, ma il ragionamento che fai ci sta. È per questo che io non sarò mai soddisfatto finché non avrò i Kun Aguero in attacco, gli Hazard in fascia etc. Perché il mio paragone è il Milan di Ancelotti. Perché io non mi abituerò mai alla mediocrità, ma allo stesso tempo riesco a stare con i piedi per terra e dire che comunque stiamo migliorando anno dopo anno.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> appunto, e quanto valeva quando lo avevano noi, all'ingaggio di 7 milioni di euro?


non lo so, ma offerte a parte areaola + qualche milione non le abbiamo mai sentite, appunto perchè guadagnava un botto di soldi. Comunque direi di metterci una pietra sopra. Alla fine abbiamo preso un altro ottimo portiere e risparmieremo tantissimi soldi rispetto al rinnovo di Donnarumma.


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> il punto è che non ci dovevi arrivare a quelle situazioni. non dovevi fare muro contro muro con i procuratori.


Le situazioni erano diverse...su gigio si sono ritrovati già la situazione così senza praticamente possibilità di rinnovo (grazie a Galliani e un po a mirabelli...). Su chala hanno scelto volontariamente di perderlo a 0 piuttosto che dargli 5 milioni e ritrovarselo a carico x altri 4 anni, con minime possibilità di venderlo dopo 2 o 3 anni a 10/12 milioni


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2021)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Beh ho visto hype per Florenzi che non ha neppure due partite buone all'Europeo...


Cioè però i fatti sono fatti! Florenzi ha esperienza internazionale, ha giocato in 3 diversi campionati, ha giocato le semifinali di champion, è stato titolare nel psg.. questo a 25 anni, pur essendo un buon giocatore, è la prima volta che esce dal campionato olandese...


----------



## Ambrole (12 Agosto 2021)

Che ragionamenti 
Tre anni fa il Milan era una squadra fallita, che è stata ereditata come pegno di un prestito non pagato, da un fondo speculativo. Dopo anni di risultati tragicomici!!! Ora:
• secondi in campionato
• conti migliorati enormemente (e questo vuole dire futuro luminoso, anche se per motivi inspiegabili c'è gente che fatica a capire la correlazione
• squadra giovanissima

Non so esattamente di cosa si possa lamentare il.tifoso.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Agosto 2021)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> 21 pagine per Dumfries all'inter? Mi sembra un pochino esagerata come reazione..


Chissà se Dumpfis,o come si chiama l'avesse preso la Juve


mil77 ha scritto:


> Le situazioni erano diverse...su gigio si sono ritrovati già la situazione così senza praticamente possibilità di rinnovo (grazie a Galliani e un po a mirabelli...). Su chala hanno scelto volontariamente di perderlo a 0 piuttosto che dargli 5 milioni e ritrovarselo a carico x altri 4 anni, con minime possibilità di venderlo dopo 2 o 3 anni a 10/12 milioni


Su chala non è vero che hanno volontariamente deciso di perderlo a zero.lo hanno aspettato fino alla fine. diciamo che è il turchetto che se ne andato lasciando Maldini con il cerino in mano.


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Chissà se Dumpfis,o come si chiama l'avesse preso la Juve
> 
> Su chala non è vero che hanno volontariamente deciso di perderlo a zero.lo hanno aspettato fino alla fine. diciamo che è il turchetto che se ne andato lasciando Maldini con il cerino in mano.


Ma anche no, se volevano tenerlo gli offrivano i 5 +1 di bonus che chiedeva e firmava in 1 secondo


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma anche no, se volevano tenerlo gli offrivano i 5 +1 di bonus che chiedeva e firmava in 1 secondo


dai non diciamo sciocchezze. Lo sanno tutti che aspettavamo quella mezza pippa turca. Non a caso adesso siamo ancora col cerino in mano, cercando un trequartista. Cerchiamo di essere obiettivi, la società e maldini, erano convinti che il turco avrebbe accettato per svariati motivi. Il turco però ha fregato maldini e co, e infatti siamo ancora oggi ad agosto, senza un giocatore chiave nel nostro scacchiere.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Agosto 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> dai non diciamo sciocchezze. Lo sanno tutti che aspettavamo quella mezza pippa turca. Non a caso adesso siamo ancora col cerino in mano, cercando un trequartista. Cerchiamo di essere obiettivi, la società e maldini, erano convinti che il turco avrebbe accettato per svariati motivi. Il turco però ha fregato maldini e co, e infatti siamo ancora oggi ad agosto, senza un giocatore chiave nel nostro scacchiere.


Volevo dirlo io, ma mi sono fermato.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Agosto 2021)

Comunque la fortuna dei nati dopo si chiama Beppe Marotta, numero 1 assoluto. Se non ci fosse stato lui, erano belli che andati i cuginastri.


----------



## Jino (12 Agosto 2021)

Bel giocatore. Ma non dimentico che per fare un acquisto del genere hanno dovuto vendere Lukaku, Conte e Hakimi. Chiedete ad un'interista se scambierebbe Conte-Hakimi-Lukaku-Eriksen per Inzaghi-Dumfries-Dzeko e Chalanoglu.


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> dai non diciamo sciocchezze. Lo sanno tutti che aspettavamo quella mezza pippa turca. Non a caso adesso siamo ancora col cerino in mano, cercando un trequartista. Cerchiamo di essere obiettivi, la società e maldini, erano convinti che il turco avrebbe accettato per svariati motivi. Il turco però ha fregato maldini e co, e infatti siamo ancora oggi ad agosto, senza un giocatore chiave nel nostro scacchiere.


Eh certo gli altri scrivono solo sciocchezze o ca...te.. dai. Ho x caso mai detto che il Milan non lo ha aspettato o che non erano convinti di firmarlo? Ho detto che se volevano veramente firmarlo al posto di 4 + 1 offrivano 5 + 1 che era quello che chiedeva. Avrebbe firmato subito. E difatti con Kessie, che non vogliono rischiare di perdere a 0, gli stanno offrendo quello che chiede


----------



## evideon (12 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh,questo è stato detto dagli addetti ai lavori.
> Fino a quando era sotto contratto con noi era un portiere sopravalutato,sia dagli addetti ai lavori,sia dalla stampa e sia dai tifosi avversari. Poi dal giorno in cui si è liberato a 0€ è diventato magicamente il più forte al mondo.


Ecco, questo che dici ha già più senso e mi trovo concorde con te! È un buon portiere lacunoso però in alcuni fondamenti e per questo NON può essere classificato come il miglior portiere del mondo. Per me rimane sopravvalutato ed anche abbastanza fortunato.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2021)

Vedo dei dischi rotti hahaha 
Donnarumma portiere più forte del mondo
Hahaha offrivano 8 mln e se va nel club con più soldi con quanto!? la stessa cifra che prendeva da noi.. mitico Raiola che ha preteso solo la sua commissione. Detto questo non è detto che faccia compagnia ad Icardi in panchina  visto che Navas è tutto fuorché scarso.. il 99 ha 0 esperienza.. e ha ancora molti difetti e se il PSG scazza in Champions fa una figura di  micidiale! La turca in tempi di covid chiedeva un ingaggio fuori dal mondo.. Inter perde eriksen (molto più forte) e ad hakan gli va bene! Perché se no c'era solo Arabia Saudita  ma perché manovrate la realtà come le nostre TV sportive? mi sembra di rileggere CR7 se ne va.. Locatelli si chiude la prossima settimana.. oppure tomori che salda più in alto del portoghese ma non viene cagato di striscio.. ah aggiungo pure la manomissione sul rigore palese contro il Real Madrid! Tutti a dire che non c'era.. ragionate con la vostra testa please . Perché il migliore non esce a farfalle o fa venire il soffio al cuore con uscite pazze fuori dall'area o passaggi dementi! Ha dei pregi che possono portarlo in alto! Non lo nego! Ma mi faccio una grossa risate nel leggere quel titolo addosso ad un ragazzone poco sveglio


----------



## Dexter (12 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter avrà il sostituto di Hakimi. Secondo Sportmediaset è fatta per Dumfries. Il PSV ha deciso di dire sì all'offerta di 12,5 mln + 2 di bonus. Già stasera o domani il giocatore dovrebbe arrivare a Milano per visite e firma.


Vedo che dopo più di 20 pagine si continua volutamente e consapevolmente ad ignorare il fatto che la situazione dell'Inter é un unicum nella storia del calcio, e che il bilancio non c'entra niente. Ma vabè, se vi si impedisce di fare un paragone con l'Inter, non sapreste più a che specchio arrampicarvi pur di non ammettere che Elliott é un fondo di speculazione tirchio e senza alcun progetto sportivo. 

*E dopo fai la fine dell'Interrreeeee !1!!1!1!1!11!!1!1!1!1!1!1!1!1!1!!1! CIT*.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter avrà il sostituto di Hakimi. Secondo Sportmediaset è fatta per Dumfries. Il PSV ha deciso di dire sì all'offerta di 12,5 mln + 2 di bonus. Già stasera o domani il giocatore dovrebbe arrivare a Milano per visite e firma.


"Volete fare come l'Inda che hanno andati fallitih?!!"


----------



## Dexter (12 Agosto 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> *E dopo fai la fine dell'Interrreeeee !1!!1!1!1!11!!1!1!1!1!1!1!1!1!1!!1! CIT*.


Ecco che fine fai se investi tanto e non paghi le rate!1!1!1!  E allora Canselo e Rafigna? _Nono ma il governo Cinese cosa c'entra, é colpa del bilanciooo0o0oo_ hanno fatto male i conti al contrario nostro!1!1! E ora pagano le conseguenze! *La Holding Suning che fattura quasi 100 miliardi l'anno, sta fallendo per i 70 milioni di Lukaku*  Dai Maldini prendi Adli, illegale su Yutubbe!


----------



## Buciadignho (12 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Eh certo gli altri scrivono solo sciocchezze o ca...te.. dai. Ho x caso mai detto che il Milan non lo ha aspettato o che non erano convinti di firmarlo? Ho detto che se volevano veramente firmarlo al posto di 4 + 1 offrivano 5 + 1 che era quello che chiedeva. Avrebbe firmato subito. E difatti con Kessie, che non vogliono rischiare di perdere a 0, gli stanno offrendo quello che chiede


Infatti, è giusto dire che lo volevamo alle nostre condizioni. Altro che fregato 

Mia personalissima opinione è che anche 3M sarebbe stata una fregatura, comunque investire quella cifra su Chalanoglu significa anche renderlo invendibile, questo indiscutibile. Io 4 anni di Chala non li avrei proprio retti…

A proposito di Marotta, chissà perché non si cota mai Vidal, Kolarov, Nainggolan (oltre che la beffa Zaniolo), Young ed alcune disastrose operazioni in uscita che si fa finta di dimenticare o non si vuole proprio vedere. Bah..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Vedo che dopo più di 20 pagine si continua volutamente e consapevolmente ad ignorare il fatto che la situazione dell'Inter é un unicum nella storia del calcio, e che il bilancio non c'entra niente. Ma vabè, se vi si impedisce di fare un paragone con l'Inter, non sapreste più a che specchio arrampicarvi pur di non ammettere che Elliott é un fondo di speculazione tirchio e senza alcun progetto sportivo.
> 
> *E dopo fai la fine dell'Interrreeeee !1!!1!1!1!11!!1!1!1!1!1!1!1!1!1!!1! CIT*.


ma tu lo sai che il loro fondo non è come Elliot?
Loro puntano a tenere appetibile il prodotto per poi rivenderlo.. e come abbiamo visto con pioli che chiedeva un centrale senza che arrivasse,del lato sportivo gliene frega 0. Quelli dell'Inter nel lato sportivo sono messi uguale! Solamente che non c'hanno ***** di spendere fatica e tempo per vendere la proprietà.. loro smontano per far tornare nel minor tempo possibile la cifra prestata! Io non li invidio minimamente.. poveretti se finiscono nelle loro mani... Tempo 2 anni e cambierai opinione..


----------



## Dexter (12 Agosto 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ma tu lo sai che il loro fondo non è come Elliot?
> Loro puntano a tenere appetibile il prodotto per poi rivenderlo.. e come abbiamo visto con pioli che chiedeva un centrale senza che arrivasse,del lato sportivo gliene frega 0. Quelli dell'Inter nel lato sportivo sono messi uguale! Solamente che non c'hanno ***** di spendere fatica e tempo per vendere la proprietà.. loro smontano per far tornare nel minor tempo possibile la cifra prestata! Io non li invidio minimamente.. poveretti se finiscono nelle loro mani... Tempo 2 anni e cambierai opinione..


Il gruppo Suning ha acquistato l'Inter essenzialmente per pubblicità e marketing. Gli investimenti sull'Inter da parte di Suning vengono, ovviamente non contabilmente, considerate spese di marketing. Elliott é un fondo che si é ritrovato nelle mani il Milan senza minimamente volerlo, é molto differente. Diciamo che per Suning il lato sportivo é strettamente correlato alla funzione per la quale hanno acquistato l'Inter, quindi un minimo di interesse a riguardo ne hanno. L'obiettivo di Elliott é invece sistemare la società dal punto di vista dei conti per venderla, stop. Vedrai se non sarà cosi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Agosto 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Il gruppo Suning ha acquistato l'Inter essenzialmente per pubblicità e marketing. Gli investimenti sull'Inter da parte di Suning vengono, ovviamente non contabilmente, considerate spese di marketing. Elliott é un fondo che si é ritrovato nelle mani il Milan senza minimamente volerlo, é molto differente.


Io non sto parlando di sunning ma del prestito fatto per pagare tutti gli arretrati.. cosa c'entra sunning? E come se io avessi ribattuto con yi youn yang o come caspita si chiamava  al posto del fondo speculativo Elliot lol


----------



## Buciadignho (12 Agosto 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Vedo che dopo più di 20 pagine si continua volutamente e consapevolmente ad ignorare il fatto che la situazione dell'Inter é un unicum nella storia del calcio, e che il bilancio non c'entra niente. Ma vabè, se vi si impedisce di fare un paragone con l'Inter, non sapreste più a che specchio arrampicarvi pur di non ammettere che Elliott é un fondo di speculazione tirchio e senza alcun progetto sportivo.
> 
> *E dopo fai la fine dell'Interrreeeee !1!!1!1!1!11!!1!1!1!1!1!1!1!1!1!!1! CIT*.


Domanda da perfetto ignorante eh, ma se la potenza Suning era cosi inarrestabile come ha fatto a fare tutti questi prestiti? Ipotizziamo che il Covid abbia cambiato le carte in tavolo talmente tanto da sbilanciare il tutto, ok ci sto al gioco però non capisco come chi fattura 100 miliardi possa essersi indebitato in questo modo, perché non ha fatto rifinanziamenti o aumenti di capitale quando la situazione era stabile? Perché non ha risolto i milioni di debito prima del covid? Come ha fatto addirittura ad arrivare a questo punto?

Il governo cinese ha imposto lo stop agli investimenti, ci sta, ma come cavolo è successo che nonostante la potenza economica sono riusciti ad andare a debito? Se veramente la loro posizione era così fragile qualche dubbio sorge, e non mi sembra tutto cosi chiaro da ricondurre ad unicum o “solo” al covid. Domande da ignorante in materia, ma ho molti dubbi che sia cosi semplice.

Che poi mi si sta facendo passare questo acquisto come chissà cosa, 200M incassati e 12M spesi  , cosa vi aspettate? Dei primavera? Neanche avessero reinvestito 100M, ma dai…


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Agosto 2021)

aaa


mil77 ha scritto:


> Eh certo gli altri scrivono solo sciocchezze o ca...te.. dai. Ho x caso mai detto che il Milan non lo ha aspettato o che non erano convinti di firmarlo? Ho detto che se volevano veramente firmarlo al posto di 4 + 1 offrivano 5 + 1 che era quello che chiedeva. Avrebbe firmato subito. E difatti con Kessie, che non vogliono rischiare di perdere a 0, gli stanno offrendo quello che chiede


Probabilmente non ci capiamo, erano convinti di poter firmare a le cifre nostre, ma sono stati fregati dal turco e dalla situazione last minute dell'inter con eriksen. Stop.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Agosto 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Vedo che dopo più di 20 pagine si continua volutamente e consapevolmente ad ignorare il fatto che la situazione dell'Inter é un unicum nella storia del calcio, e che il bilancio non c'entra niente. Ma vabè, se vi si impedisce di fare un paragone con l'Inter, non sapreste più a che specchio arrampicarvi pur di non ammettere che Elliott é un fondo di speculazione tirchio e senza alcun progetto sportivo.
> 
> *E dopo fai la fine dell'Interrreeeee !1!!1!1!1!11!!1!1!1!1!1!1!1!1!1!!1! CIT*.


il bilancio e i debiti non c'entrano niente? come si vive sulla Luna? bene?


----------



## King of the North (12 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> e quanti ne ha fatti dzeko negli ultimi quattro anni? dai sù, basta andare su wikipedia, non è difficle.


Appurato che sei un troll, si può chiedere agli amministratori di ributtarti nel buco nero azzurro?


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Il gruppo Suning ha acquistato l'Inter essenzialmente per pubblicità e marketing. Gli investimenti sull'Inter da parte di Suning vengono, ovviamente non contabilmente, considerate spese di marketing. Elliott é un fondo che si é ritrovato nelle mani il Milan senza minimamente volerlo, é molto differente. Diciamo che per Suning il lato sportivo é strettamente correlato alla funzione per la quale hanno acquistato l'Inter, quindi un minimo di interesse a riguardo ne hanno. L'obiettivo di Elliott é invece sistemare la società dal punto di vista dei conti per venderla, stop. Vedrai se non sarà cosi.


Si però adesso l'inter adesso sostanzialmente non è più di Suning ma di un fondo


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Agosto 2021)

Mi fa tanto strano che in giro per l’Europa nessuno abbia investito 12,5+2,5mln per un giovane potenzialmente interessantissimo che ha ben figurato anche agli europei.
Forse la presenza di Raiola ha bloccato molti club? 
comunque sia.. l’avrei voluto al Milan quindi zero critiche all’inter per questo acquisto


----------



## mil77 (13 Agosto 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Comunque la fortuna dei nati dopo si chiama Beppe Marotta, numero 1 assoluto. Se non ci fosse stato lui, erano belli che andati i cuginastri.


Che Marotta sia bravo nessun dubbio...che sia solo bravo e non si avvalga anche di strumenti al limite del lecito od anche oltre più di qualche dubbio...per es. la roma regala Dzeko suo titolare all'Inter (indennizzo di 1,5 milioni solo in caso di champion altrimenti è gratis), mentre la stessa Roma x dare Florenzi, suo esubero e praticamente fuori rosa, al Milan vuole l'obbligo di riscatto e non accetta il diritto.. un pò strano...e non penso proprio sia tutto dovuto alla bravura di Marotta.


----------



## Mauricio (13 Agosto 2021)

Mamma mia mi ero perso questa discussione!

Ho letto dei commenti che lasciano esterrefatti. Siamo tutti concordi che la gestione di Donnarumma e Calhanoglu sia stata errata, perchè a 2 anni dalla scadenza bisognava o rinnovarli o metterli in panchina fissa. E potrebbe succedere la stessa cosa con Kessie.
Ma bisogna anche avere l’onestà intellettuale di dire che se un giocatore non vuole rinnovare, non rinnova e lo si perde a zero! Se Lukaku e Hakimi volevano liberarsi a 0, bastava che rifiutassero tutte le offerte e si accasavano tra qualche anno da un’altra parte. A loro rischio, perchè forse non avrebbero ricevuto gli stipendi, per cui forse hanno preferito sloggiare subito.

Come è già stato detto, ma alcuni non lo capiscono, il Sig. Donnarumma non ha avuto offerte / sono state rifiutate negli anni precedenti, ed ora è al PSG dove secondo fonti francesi guadagnerebbe meno (senza bonus) di quello che il Milan offriva. Mi pare chiaro perché si sia mosso a “zero”: per la commissione di Raiola.
Il Sig. Turco invece voleva un raddoppio di stipendio, e l’unica offerta che aveva, seppur ricchissima, era dal medio oriente. Ma per sua fortuna Eriksen ha avuto quel problema e si è accontentato di 4,5 milioni stando a Milano.
Il Milan non ha perso 100 milioni di patrimonio a zero per sua volontà, ma per la volontà dei calciatori, che sono troppo tutelati rispetto ai loro datori di lavoro.
Vi ricordo che il Barcellona ha perso a zero Messi: se volevano rinnovarlo non aspettavano che la Liga prevedesse il “salary cup”, o non prendevano Dempay e Aguero almeno. Ma anche l’argentino, assolutamente uomo di valori morali altissimi, dopo il pianto disperato si è accasato ad una squadra di Parigi dove gli è stato garantito un bonus alla firma di 40 milioni e circa altrettanto netti annuali. Sono degli incompetenti anche a Barcellona che non lo hanno venduto prima? O forse avessero anche trovato un accordo con un’altra squadra, al povero Messi non erano garantiti in pratica 50/60 milioni netti annui ed ha preferito andare alla squadra dei P0?


----------



## sampapot (13 Agosto 2021)

ma....26 pagine per Dumfries all'inter??? fosse stato Messi...ma Dumfries?


----------



## Ambrole (13 Agosto 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Guarda perdere a 0 Kessie sarebbe da forconi! Donnarumma lo sapevano TUTTI qui dentro che sarebbe finita così, di Calha me ne frego anche io, tutti non vedevano l'ora che se ne andasse anche a zero.
> 
> Mi farebbe incavolare perdere a 0 Kessie, altroché.


Ovvio che farebbe incavolare ma ci


Dexter ha scritto:


> Il gruppo Suning ha acquistato l'Inter essenzialmente per pubblicità e marketing. Gli investimenti sull'Inter da parte di Suning vengono, ovviamente non contabilmente, considerate spese di marketing. Elliott é un fondo che si é ritrovato nelle mani il Milan senza minimamente volerlo, é molto differente. Diciamo che per Suning il lato sportivo é strettamente correlato alla funzione per la quale hanno acquistato l'Inter, quindi un minimo di interesse a riguardo ne hanno. L'obiettivo di Elliott é invece sistemare la società dal punto di vista dei conti per venderla, stop. Vedrai se non sarà cosi.


Ohhhhh e consapevole di ciò, mi spieghi cosa continui a fare ogni 5 minuti post contro la proprietà? A chiamarli idioti, tirchi??
Elliot non voleva il Milan, gli è finito in mano come risarcimento, perché la nostra proprietà non è stata in grado di restituire un prestito.....quindi si insulta Elliot?????? Si insulterà quel cinese ************* e chi ha venduto il Milan ad uno scappato di casa!!!!
Se domani si presenta uno con la cifra giusta da Elliot, lui vende immediatamente!! Il problema è che nessuno vuole una società piena di debiti che gioca in un campionato marginale. Ora Elliot , con grande lucidità, sta facendo TUTTO quello che serve per renderci vendibili e nel frattempo, mentre risana i conti sta incredibilmente anche mettendo su una squadretta discreta e giovane, ottenendo ottimi risultati.....ma mi spiegate cosa avete da insultare Elliot?!?!?! Ma fategli una statua!!!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Agosto 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Ovvio che farebbe incavolare ma ci
> Ohhhhh e consapevole di ciò, mi spieghi cosa continui a fare ogni 5 minuti post contro la proprietà? A chiamarli idioti, tirchi??
> Elliot non voleva il Milan, gli è finito in mano come risarcimento, perché la nostra proprietà non è stata in grado di restituire un prestito.....quindi si insulta Elliot?????? Si insulterà quel cinese ************* e chi ha venduto il Milan ad uno scappato di casa!!!!
> Se domani si presenta uno con la cifra giusta da Elliot, lui vende immediatamente!! Il problema è che nessuno vuole una società piena di debiti che gioca in un campionato marginale. Ora Elliot , con grande lucidità, sta facendo TUTTO quello che serve per renderci vendibili e nel frattempo, mentre risana i conti sta incredibilmente anche mettendo su una squadretta discreta e giovane, ottenendo ottimi risultati.....ma mi spiegate cosa avete da insultare Elliot?!?!?! Ma fategli una statua!!!!


Chiamate il 118. È urgente.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Ovvio che farebbe incavolare ma ci
> Ohhhhh e consapevole di ciò, mi spieghi cosa continui a fare ogni 5 minuti post contro la proprietà? A chiamarli idioti, tirchi??
> *Elliot non voleva il Milan, gli è finito in mano come risarcimento*, perché la nostra proprietà non è stata in grado di restituire un prestito.....quindi si insulta Elliot?????? Si insulterà quel cinese ************* e chi ha venduto il Milan ad uno scappato di casa!!!!
> Se domani si presenta uno con la cifra giusta da Elliot, lui vende immediatamente!! Il problema è che nessuno vuole una società piena di debiti che gioca in un campionato marginale. Ora Elliot , con grande lucidità, sta facendo TUTTO quello che serve per renderci vendibili e nel frattempo, mentre risana i conti sta incredibilmente anche mettendo su una squadretta discreta e giovane, ottenendo ottimi risultati.....ma mi spiegate cosa avete da insultare Elliot?!?!?! Ma fategli una statua!!!!


Ci credi sul serio???
C'era una volta un cinese scemo...


----------



## Ambrole (13 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ci credi sul serio???
> C'era una volta un cinese scemo...


Sicuramente avrai un complotto valido anche per questo....
Fammi indovinare, gli arbitri ce l'hanno col Milan e il covid non esiste


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Sicuramente avrai un complotto valido anche per questo....
> Fammi indovinare, gli arbitri ce l'hanno col Milan e il covid non esiste


Pensi sia un complottista ? Non mi ritengo affatto tale.
Ti stavo solo chiedendo se per te è credibile che Elliott presti soldi a un *******.
A me pare evidente che Elliott nel cambio societario del milan ci fosse sin dal principio e che la 'parentesi cinese' sia servita solo a lavare un bel pò di denaro.
Del resto quando i soldi arrivano da paradisi fiscali e ci nasconde dietro scatole cinesi è perchè si vuole nascondere qualcosa.


----------



## Ambrole (13 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pensi sia un complottista ? Non mi ritengo affatto tale.
> Ti stavo solo chiedendo se per te è credibile che Elliott presti soldi a un *******.
> A me pare evidente che Elliott nel cambio societario del milan ci fosse sin dal principio e che la 'parentesi cinese' sia servita solo a lavare un bel pò di denaro.
> Del resto quando i soldi arrivano da paradisi fiscali e ci nasconde dietro scatole cinesi è perchè si vuole nascondere qualcosa.


Probabilissimo, che il cinese sia stato usato da Berlusconi, non credo centrasse Elliot, ovvio che se vengono e ti fanno una offerta dove hai tutto da guadagnare, accetti. Resta il fatto che tutti sanno benissimo che mestiere fa Elliot, che non c'è mai stato nessun proclamo sul portare il Milan a dominare il mondo, quindi tutti sanno che Elliot è in attesa di acquirenti e che nel frattempo sta ripulendo lo schifo che Berlusconi aveva lasciato per rendere la società vendibile. Continuo a non capire perché ci sia gente che lo apostrofa con nomignoli da terza elementare.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Sicuramente avrai un complotto valido anche per questo....
> Fammi indovinare, gli arbitri ce l'hanno col Milan e il covid non esiste


Mi rammarica ad ogni modo tu pensi questo di me.
Ti chiedo scusa se ti ho quotato ed eviterò in futuro di farlo.
Se questa è l'opinione che hai di me non ci sono nemmeno i presupposti per confrontarsi.


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Agosto 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Mamma mia mi ero perso questa discussione!
> 
> Ho letto dei commenti che lasciano esterrefatti. Siamo tutti concordi che la gestione di Donnarumma e Calhanoglu sia stata errata, perchè a 2 anni dalla scadenza bisognava o rinnovarli o metterli in panchina fissa. E potrebbe succedere la stessa cosa con Kessie.
> Ma bisogna anche avere l’onestà intellettuale di dire che se un giocatore non vuole rinnovare, non rinnova e lo si perde a zero! Se Lukaku e Hakimi volevano liberarsi a 0, bastava che rifiutassero tutte le offerte e si accasavano tra qualche anno da un’altra parte. A loro rischio, perchè forse non avrebbero ricevuto gli stipendi, per cui forse hanno preferito sloggiare subito.
> ...


Che si debba lasciare un giocatore in panchina se non rinnova mi sembra una “moda” passata. Cioè dopo tutto quello che sta succedendo, noi che non siamo Real, Bayern, Liverpool o Barca vogliamo fare guerra a chi non rinnova? E loro che hanno perso Ramos, Alaba, Wijnaldum e Messi? Ormai si è giustamente capito che non è la via… vediamo se panchinano Mbappe al PSG o Pogba allo United, a naso non credo eh.

Poi ci credi seriamente che Donnarumma sia andato a guadagnare di meno al PSG? È diventata un’isola felice a questo punto? Guadagna 7.5M? Ahah ma dai su, commissione monstre ed ingaggio folle, questo è poco ma sicuro in un trasferimento a 0. Raddoppiano l’offerta come fatto a Wijnaldum, sembra ovvio. Il portiere più ambizioso (inspiegabilmente) di sempre non va al ribasso, basta vederlo per rendersene conto.

Non crediamo sempre alle fonti Francesi, dovresti vedere cosa stanno dicendo tutti qui in Francia… tutti ad omaggiare (giusto eh) il psg per la squadra creata e per Messi, anche il pres. della Ligue 1 ha fatto un bel discorso da lecchè, non sorprende che le fonti Francesi stiano dipingendo una realtà farlocca.

Per il resto concordo con il discorso di fondo  , ma questi due punti erano necessari da opinare per me.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Che si debba lasciare un giocatore in panchina se non rinnova mi sembra una “moda” passata. Cioè dopo tutto quello che sta succedendo, noi che non siamo Real, Bayern, Liverpool o Barca vogliamo fare guerra a chi non rinnova? E loro che hanno perso Ramos, Alaba, Wijnaldum e Messi? Ormai si è giustamente capito che non è la via… vediamo se panchinano Mbappe al PSG o Pogba allo United, a naso non credo eh.
> 
> Poi ci credi seriamente che Donnarumma sia andato a guadagnare di meno al PSG? È diventata un’isola felice a questo punto? Guadagna 7.5M? Ahah ma dai su, commissione monstre ed ingaggio folle, questo è poco ma sicuro in un trasferimento a 0. Raddoppiano l’offerta come fatto a Wijnaldum, sembra ovvio. Il portiere più ambizioso (inspiegabilmente) di sempre non va al ribasso, basta vederlo per rendersene conto.
> 
> ...


Non puoi paragonare ultratrentenni a un ragazzo di 22 anni cresciuto nel nostro settore giovanile.
I calciatori da te citati avevano fatto un percorso nel loro club e dopo tanti anni è anche giusto salutarsi con una stretta di mano, a maggior ragione se parli di atleti dei quali è difficile anche solo fare una valutazione.
Quanto vale oggi ramos?
Difficile dirlo.
Ma è lecito vada a giocare altrove.
Lo abbiamo fatto anche noi con pirlo tanti anni fa.

Ma donnarumma proprio no. 
Quelle cose non si fanno e non vanno nemmeno permesse.
Donnarumma per il milan era un asset e come minimo avrebbe dovuto portarci 30 mln.

Non si mandano i ragazzi in tribuna per fare i forti, semplicemente si programma il futuro e a un certo punto è anche giusto trovarsi al bivio rinnovo-cessione.
Ma giocare senza rinnovo anche no. Grazie.


----------



## Mauricio (13 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Che si debba lasciare un giocatore in panchina se non rinnova mi sembra una “moda” passata. Cioè dopo tutto quello che sta succedendo, noi che non siamo Real, Bayern, Liverpool o Barca vogliamo fare guerra a chi non rinnova? E loro che hanno perso Ramos, Alaba, Wijnaldum e Messi? Ormai si è giustamente capito che non è la via… vediamo se panchinano Mbappe al PSG o Pogba allo United, a naso non credo eh.
> 
> Poi ci credi seriamente che Donnarumma sia andato a guadagnare di meno al PSG? È diventata un’isola felice a questo punto? Guadagna 7.5M? Ahah ma dai su, commissione monstre ed ingaggio folle, questo è poco ma sicuro in un trasferimento a 0. Raddoppiano l’offerta come fatto a Wijnaldum, sembra ovvio. Il portiere più ambizioso (inspiegabilmente) di sempre non va al ribasso, basta vederlo per rendersene conto.
> 
> ...


Ma possiamo essere anche d’accordo su questi eh. Ho solo riportato la notizia, stento a crederci pure io, ma se per assurdo fosse vera, dimostrerebbe ancor di più che era il giocatore che se ne voleva andare a fine contratto e il suo valore per il Milan sarebbe stato zero spaccato in ogni caso.
Per la questione degli svincolati, se si accetta che saranno la maggior parte entro pochi anni e si muoveranno solo a fine contratto, a posto, il Milan ha solo anticipato i tempi. Ma se esisterà ancora il calciomercato allora bisognerà intervenire in qualche modo. Non so, ad esempio se una squadra accettasse un’offerta per un giocatore e lo stesso ricevesse un contratto pari o superiore a quello in essere, ma non volesse trasferirsi, si potrebbe pensare di far scattare una sanzione. Del tipo rinnovo automatico di un anno e diminuzione percentuale dello stipendio. Almeno i club sarebbero un minimo tutelati contro i ricatti dei giocatori.


----------



## bmb (13 Agosto 2021)

Ammazza oh, 27 pagine per il buon Denzel. Che arrivato a 25 anni ancora non ha capito che era meglio partecipare alle Olimpiadi di atletica piuttosto che giocare a calcio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Agosto 2021)

27 pagine per discutere se sia meglio marotta o maldini.............
basterebbe essere un po' obiettivi.

guardacaso si parla già di ibra in dirigenza, han capito che a noi è facile metterci nel sacco ahahahahah.


----------



## Love (13 Agosto 2021)

noi siamo passati da donnarumma a maignan e ci stanno facendo due pa.lle cosi...loro da hakimi a questo e da lukaku a dzeko e sembra quasi c'abbiano guadagnato...bah


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non puoi paragonare ultratrentenni a un ragazzo di 22 anni cresciuto nel nostro settore giovanile.
> I calciatori da te citati avevano fatto un percorso nel loro club e dopo tanti anni è anche giusto salutarsi con una stretta di mano, a maggior ragione se parli di atleti dei quali è difficile anche solo fare una valutazione.
> Quanto vale oggi ramos?
> Difficile dirlo.
> ...


Si certo, non c’è dubbio che il quello più discutibile nei modi è Donnarumma, ma questo appunto si riflette solo su di lui e non certo sul Milan.

Pero Alaba 28enne? Che non vuole i 9 offerti dal Bayern e scappa? O Wijnaldum che inguaia il Liverpool che dovrà sostituirlo? O Mbappe il prossimo anno secondo te verrà messo in tribuna? O lo stesso Pogba? E c’è ne sono molti altri, passati o futuri. Lo stesso PSG perse a 0 Rabiot. Sono tutte società che hanno avuto un danno arrecato, ma che i giocatori in tribuna non c’è li hanno messi, perché fa più comodo averlo in campo che farsi la guerra, ad entrambi.

Lo immagini Maldini a fare a gara di rutti con Raiola sull’eventuale messa fuori rosa di Donnarumma. Che poi fossimo solo noi, sono tutti! Club più ricchi e club più poveri, ormai hanno più potere delle società, giusto o sbagliato che sia.


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Agosto 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Ma possiamo essere anche d’accordo su questi eh. Ho solo riportato la notizia, stento a crederci pure io, ma se per assurdo fosse vera, dimostrerebbe ancor di più che era il giocatore che se ne voleva andare a fine contratto e il suo valore per il Milan sarebbe stato zero spaccato in ogni caso.
> Per la questione degli svincolati, se si accetta che saranno la maggior parte entro pochi anni e si muoveranno solo a fine contratto, a posto, il Milan ha solo anticipato i tempi. Ma se esisterà ancora il calciomercato allora bisognerà intervenire in qualche modo. Non so, ad esempio se una squadra accettasse un’offerta per un giocatore e lo stesso ricevesse un contratto pari o superiore a quello in essere, ma non volesse trasferirsi, si potrebbe pensare di far scattare una sanzione. Del tipo rinnovo automatico di un anno e diminuzione percentuale dello stipendio. Almeno i club sarebbero un minimo tutelati contro i ricatti dei giocatori.


Servono strumenti in mano alle società, ad oggi i giocatori hanno tutte le possibili tutele. Non è una situazione accetabile, credo che Boban avendo vissuto in prima persona possa proporre qualcosa alla Uefa, sempre che non lo sappiano già e che gli va bene cosi in fin dei conti.


----------



## Giofa (13 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pensi sia un complottista ? Non mi ritengo affatto tale.
> Ti stavo solo chiedendo se per te è credibile che Elliott presti soldi a un *******.
> A me pare evidente che Elliott nel cambio societario del milan ci fosse sin dal principio e che la 'parentesi cinese' sia servita solo a lavare un bel pò di denaro.
> Del resto quando i soldi arrivano da paradisi fiscali e ci nasconde dietro scatole cinesi è perchè si vuole nascondere qualcosa.


Assolutamente d’accordo, però allora finiamola di dire (non ce l’ho con te ovviamente) che Elliot si è trovato il Milan per sbaglio


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Si certo, non c’è dubbio che il quello più discutibile nei modi è Donnarumma, ma questo appunto si riflette solo su di lui e non certo sul Milan.
> 
> Pero Alaba 28enne? Che non vuole i 9 offerti dal Bayern e scappa? O Wijnaldum che inguaia il Liverpool che dovrà sostituirlo? O Mbappe il prossimo anno secondo te verrà messo in tribuna? O lo stesso Pogba? E c’è ne sono molti altri, passati o futuri. Lo stesso PSG perse a 0 Rabiot. Sono tutte società che hanno avuto un danno arrecato, ma che i giocatori in tribuna non c’è li hanno messi, perché fa più comodo averlo in campo che farsi la guerra, ad entrambi.
> 
> Lo immagini Maldini a fare a gara di rutti con Raiola sull’eventuale messa fuori rosa di Donnarumma. Che poi fossimo solo noi, sono tutti! Club più ricchi e club più poveri, ormai hanno più potere delle società, giusto o sbagliato che sia.


Alaba ha 29anni , ha giocato 10 anni nel bayern monaco e ha vinto tutto.
Dopo un percorso del genere ci sta anche che ci separi con una stretta di mano e che il giocatore vada a strappare l'ultimo grande contrattone.
Discorso simile per gli altri ultratrentenni che hai citato.

Vedremo cosa accadrà con pogba e mbappè, questi si che sono paragoni leciti ma dubito andranno via a zero.


Il problema donnarumma è nato due anni fa : due estati fa andava risolto in in senso o nell'altro.
Non siamo certo gli unici nel globo che perdono i giocatori a zero , ovviamente, ma stiamo attraversando una fase in cui non ci possiamo permettere di perdere queste risorse.
Donnarumma e calha li sostituiremo sul campo ma i soldi che abbiamo perso in asset nessuno ce li darà mai indietro.
Figurati invece cosa può fregare al psg se perde rabiot a zero.....


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Assolutamente d’accordo, però allora finiamola di dire (*non ce l’ho con te ovviamente*) che Elliot si è trovato il Milan per sbaglio


Anche perchè io penso tutt'altro...


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Agosto 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Assolutamente d’accordo, però allora finiamola di dire (non ce l’ho con te ovviamente) che Elliot si è trovato il Milan per sbaglio


non credo ci possa essere in giro gente così rintontita.


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Alaba ha 29anni , ha giocato 10 anni nel bayern monaco e ha vinto tutto.
> Dopo un percorso del genere ci sta anche che ci separi con una stretta di mano e che il giocatore vada a strappare l'ultimo grande contrattone.
> Discorso simile per gli altri ultratrentenni che hai citato.
> 
> ...


Ah si quale dubbio hai su Pogba e Mbappe? Certo se lo sceicco te ne da 55 all’anno non puoi rifiutarti, e ci credo. Il ragazzo ha un attrazione fatale per il Real, e vuole assolutamente cambiare aria, in fin dei conti la Ligue 1 ha i suoi limiti. Pogba invece ha il vantaggio di avere il cinghiale dalla sua, a Manchester è detestato ed il sentimento sembra reciproco (un po come noi con Donnarumma).

Il problema Donnarumma è nato il giorno del suo rinnovo folle, sarebbe stato saggio lasciarlo andare in scadenza da subito, era chiarissimo cosa cercasse. Contratto di 3 anni a 7M l’anno? Un 18enne non può chiedere niente di meglio per andare a 0, passano subito, hai tempo di imparare e guadagni bene. Noi avremmo anche potuto lasciarlo in tribuna, rovinare un clima sereno che si è formato e fare a gara con Raiola. Il giorno de rinnovo già sapeva come sarebbe andata a finire, il giorno del rinnovo sapeva che noi non potevamo permetterci 7M netti in panchina e giocare con Reina o Tatarusanu. Quindi ancora più comprensibile la nostra situazione sotto certi aspetto rispetto a chi ne ha 3 simili nel ruolo.


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Agosto 2021)

Per rendersi conto di quando la discussione è drogata dai sentimenti di astio, giustificato o no, verso la società.

Inter rimpiazzia Hakimi con Dumfries—> 
cioè l’Inter incassa 200M per 2 giocatori top e li sostituisce con 12M—>
Elliott non spende (il nesso?)—>
Donnarumma perso a 0 —>
Muoio di invidia che certi colpi solo loro


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ah si quale dubbio hai su Pogba e Mbappe? Certo se lo sceicco te ne da 55 all’anno non puoi rifiutarti, e ci credo. Il ragazzo ha un attrazione fatale per il Real, e vuole assolutamente cambiare aria, in fin dei conti la Ligue 1 ha i suoi limiti. Pogba invece ha il vantaggio di avere il cinghiale dalla sua, a Manchester è detestato ed il sentimento sembra reciproco (un po come noi con Donnarumma).
> 
> Il problema Donnarumma è nato il giorno del suo rinnovo folle, sarebbe stato saggio lasciarlo andare in scadenza da subito, era chiarissimo cosa cercasse. Contratto di 3 anni a 7M l’anno? Un 18enne non può chiedere niente di meglio per andare a 0, passano subito, hai tempo di imparare e guadagni bene. Noi avremmo anche potuto lasciarlo in tribuna, rovinare un clima sereno che si è formato e fare a gara con Raiola. Il giorno de rinnovo già sapeva come sarebbe andata a finire, il giorno del rinnovo sapeva che noi non potevamo permetterci 7M netti in panchina e giocare con Reina o Tatarusanu. Quindi ancora più comprensibile la nostra situazione sotto certi aspetto rispetto a chi ne ha 3 simili nel ruolo.


Dubito che mbappe possa lasciare il psg.
Magari il ragazzo può anche essersi innamorato del real ma con 25 mln annui di rinnovo passa ogni amore estivo.
Ricordo quando anni fa provò verratti a lasciare il psg ma ogni velleità bellica svanì sul nascere.

Donnarumma due anni fa andava messo al bivio : rinnovo-cessione-tribuna.
Dopo sei mesi di tribuna avrebbe chiesto la cessione in ginocchio, qui lo dico e qui lo nego.
Conosco bene il cuor di coniglio.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Per rendersi conto di quando la discussione è drogata dai sentimenti di astio, giustificato o no, verso la società.
> 
> Inter rimpiazzia Hakimi con Dumfries—>
> cioè l’Inter incassa 200M per 2 giocatori top e li sostituisce con 12M—>
> ...


Io non nutro assolutamente invidia per l'inter. Sono in palese difficoltà e si sono ridimensionati.
Però non è nemmeno corretto dire che se la nostra proprietà facesse come quella dell'inter faremmo la loro fine.
Ma che sillogismo è?
L'inter negli ultimi anni stava crescendo molto, se poi la proprietà è finita con le pezze al culo il discorso è più ampio ed esula dal calcio.
Vorrei vedere se accadesse qualcosa di simile agli agnelli ( che non accadrà mai perchè quella famiglia stupra l'italia sistematicamente) che fine farebbe la juve.
La proprietà dell'inter ha la colpa di aver immesso risorse per aumentare il fatturato del club?
Bella colpa......
I nostri eroi in tal senso sono senza macchia nè paura.
Ma davvero crediamo che noi siamo nel giusto??


----------



## rossonerosud (13 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Per rendersi conto di quando la discussione è drogata dai sentimenti di astio, giustificato o no, verso la società.
> 
> Inter rimpiazzia Hakimi con Dumfries—>
> cioè l’Inter incassa 200M per 2 giocatori top e li sostituisce con 12M—>
> ...


Ma no, quale astio? Solo rinonocenza. Solo riconoscenza per una società che perde a zero due titolari. Uno dei portieri più forti al mondo e il trequartista della squadra, che Pioli aveva chiesto espressamente rimanesse e che è stato perso per non dargli settemila lire in più. Che al 13 di agosto deve ancora fare mercato in 3 ruoli fondamentali (di cui due titolari). Che non riesce a chiudere florenzi perchè tiago pinto ha chiesto quarantamila lire di rimborso carburante per il viaggio Roma-Milano e noi gliene riconosciamo sono quindicimila (scusate l'ironia). Che va raccattando scarti e prestiti in giro. Che avrebbe dovuto aumentare gli introiti da sponsorizzazioni ma che non è riuscito a farlo, già in periodo pre-covid. Che vuole fare una politica dei giovani e poi perde o vende Donnarumma, Locatelli, Hauge e forse (staremo a vedere) Pobega. Solo riconoscenza per questi capolavori di gestione. Che poi i risultati sul campo "abbiano dato ragione" (e uso le virgolette perchè siamo sempre il Milan e dopo aver goduto per scudetti e coppe dei campioni non mi esalto certo per un secondo posto raggiunto all'ultima giornata, che poteva essere benissimo un quinto posto), è un altro discorso e vederemo se ci sarà continuità. La proprietà non vuole investire? Ceda il Milan. Di acquirenti ne trova quanti ne vuole.

p.s. Dimenticavo il capolavoro Kessie, che rinnovato prima avrebbbe comportato un esborso minore. Ammesso e niente affatto concesso si riesca a rinnovarlo


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dubito che mbappe possa lasciare il psg.
> Magari il ragazzo può anche essersi innamorato del real ma con 25 mln annui di rinnovo passa ogni amore estivo.
> Ricordo quando anni fa provò verratti a lasciare il psg ma ogni velleità bellica svanì sul nascere.
> 
> ...


Quando vedrò una società fare quello che auspicavi potremo riparlarne, per ora restano supposizioni e mi baso sui casi pratici che vedo ogni anno. Come restano supposizioni le fantomatiche offerte


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io non nutro assolutamente invidia per l'inter. Sono in palese difficoltà e si sono ridimensionati.
> Però non è nemmeno corretto dire che se la nostra proprietà facesse come quella dell'inter faremmo la loro fine.
> Ma che sillogismo è?
> L'inter negli ultimi anni stava crescendo molto, se poi la proprietà è finita con le pezze al culo il discorso è più ampio ed esula dal calcio.
> ...


Ma quali risorse scusa? Proprio perché andava a debito dell’Inter è in questa situazione. Se il Cinese avesse messo soldi suoi come noi e come il PSG, nonostante il Covid e anche perdendo tutto il patrimonio d’un colpo non sarebbe sicuramente in questa situazione, ma la gestione è stata velenosa e troppo flebile. Non voglio che il Milan dipenda da fattori esterni, deve imparare a camminare da solo, a generare utili ed a cambiare modello di filosofia. Idee, tutto qui


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ma no, quale astio? Solo rinonocenza. Solo riconoscenza per una società che perde a zero due titolari. Uno dei portieri più forti al mondo e il trequartista della squadra, che Pioli aveva chiesto espressamente rimanesse e che è stato perso per non dargli settemila lire in più. Che al 13 di agosto deve ancora fare mercato in 3 ruoli fondamentali (di cui due titolari). Che non riesce a chiudere florenzi perchè tiago pinto ha chiesto quarantamila lire di rimborso carburante per il viaggio Roma-Milano e noi gliene riconosciamo sono quindicimila (scusate l'ironia). Che va raccattando scarti e prestiti in giro. Che avrebbe dovuto aumentare gli introiti da sponsorizzazioni ma che non è riuscito a farlo, già in periodo pre-covid. Che vuole fare una politica dei giovani e poi perde o vende Donnarumma, Locatelli, Hauge e forse (staremo a vedere) Pobega. Solo riconoscenza per questi capolavori di gestione. Che poi i risultati sul campo "abbiano dato ragione" (e uso le virgolette perchè siamo sempre il Milan e dopo aver goduto per scudetti e coppe dei campioni non mi esalto certo per un secondo posto raggiunto all'ultima giornata, che poteva essere benissimo un quinto posto), è un altro discorso e vederemo se ci sarà continuità. La proprietà non vuole investire? Ceda il Milan. Di acquirenti ne trova quanti ne vuole.
> 
> p.s. Dimenticavo il capolavoro Kessie, che rinnovato prima avrebbbe comportato un esborso minore. Ammesso e niente affatto concesso si riesca a rinnovarlo


Guarda è sempre la solita tiritera, poco importa se ci troviamo in disaccordo praticamente su tutto non è il punto.

Per prima cosa ho detto “giustificato o no”, proprio perché non intendo entrare nel merito di chi ha ragione e chi no. Non spetta a me, ognuno ha la sua visione del calcio, ed è bello per questo perché è opinabile come niente altro al mondo. Io ho cambiato idea molte volte sul forum, ed ero anche io un sostenitore del “Siamo il Milan, dobbiamo investire fino alla vittoria”, dall’alto della mia formazione ingegneristica che non si occupa dei conti  , ci hanno pensato Mirabelli ed il primo Leonardo a farmi dubitare ed a farmi accendere la curiosità per questo aspetto economico per capire perché siamo caduti dalla cima della torre.

Quindi tu puoi pensarla come vuoi eh, chiunque, per carità. Volevo solo fare notare il legame di correlazione inesistente tra Dumfries all’Inter (ripeto in:200M ed out:12M) e Donnarumma a 0 o Elliott tirchio. Tutto qua


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Quando vedrò una società fare quello che auspicavi potremo riparlarne, per ora restano supposizioni e mi baso sui casi pratici che vedo ogni anno. Come restano supposizioni le fantomatiche offerte


Parli di offerte per donnarumma come fantomatiche? Può darsi.
Ma se io ti offro x e tu mi rifiuti perchè dice che c'è tizio anzichè caio pronto a offrirti 4x io ti invito a portarmi l'offerta se poi non me la porti ti mando in tribuna e di certo non ti regalo visibilità.

Poi posso benissimo farti fare il riscaldamento coi compagni per poi farti allontanare dal campo quando si fa allenamento tecnico e tattico con la palla, le regole me lo consentono.

Se reggi per due anni tale condizione di separato in casa e alla scadenza trovi sempre tizio e caio che offrono 4x buon per te ma ho i miei grossi dubbi.
Non giocare e non allenarsi per due anni di fila a 20anni è DISTRUTTIVO nel percorso di crescita.

Tu pensi che questo sia un comportamento mafioso ma in realtà sono le uniche armi che possiede un club per non perdere asset in cartellini.

Io il caso donnarumma lo avrei gestito cosi : meglio punirne uno per educarne 100.


----------



## rossonerosud (13 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Guarda è sempre la solita tiritera, poco importa se ci troviamo in disaccordo praticamente su tutto non è il punto.
> 
> Per prima cosa ho detto “giustificato o no”, proprio perché non intendo entrare nel merito di chi ha ragione e chi no. Non spetta a me, ognuno ha la sua visione del calcio, ed è bello per questo perché è opinabile come niente altro al mondo. Io ho cambiato idea molte volte sul forum, ed ero anche io un sostenitore del “Siamo il Milan, dobbiamo investire fino alla vittoria”, dall’alto della mia formazione ingegneristica che non si occupa dei conti  , ci hanno pensato Mirabelli ed il primo Leonardo a farmi dubitare ed a farmi accendere la curiosità per questo aspetto economico per capire perché siamo caduti dalla cima della torre.
> 
> Quindi tu puoi pensarla come vuoi eh, chiunque, per carità. Volevo solo fare notare il legame di correlazione inesistente tra Dumfries all’Inter (ripeto in:200M ed out:12M) e Donnarumma a 0 o Elliott tirchio. Tutto qua


Sì, ma non è che se uno non è capace a portare la macchina allora elimini lo sterzo. Cambi il guidatore. Voglio dire, se Mirabilli e Fassone hanno speso malissimo, il problema sono loro, non il fatto di avere un alto budget per investire sul mercato.


----------



## rossonerosud (13 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Parli di offerte per donnarumma come fantomatiche? Può darsi.
> Ma se io ti offro x e tu mi rifiuti perchè dice che c'è tizio anzichè caio pronto a offrirti 4x io ti invito a portarmi l'offerta se poi non me la porti ti mando in tribuna e di certo non ti regalo visibilità.
> 
> Poi posso benissimo farti fare il riscaldamento coi compagni per poi farti allontanare dal campo quando si fa allenamento tecnico e tattico con la palla, le regole me lo consentono.
> ...


Puro vangelo


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma quali risorse scusa? Proprio perché andava a debito dell’Inter è in questa situazione. Se il Cinese avesse messo soldi suoi come noi e come il PSG, nonostante il Covid e anche perdendo tutto il patrimonio d’un colpo non sarebbe sicuramente in questa situazione, ma la gestione è stata velenosa e troppo flebile. Non voglio che il Milan dipenda da fattori esterni, deve imparare a camminare da solo, a generare utili ed a cambiare modello di filosofia. Idee, tutto qui


Risorse sotto forma di sponsors, come permetteva di fare il fpf.
Ti potrei anche far notare che il fpf non pone limiti nemmeno sui giovani e potremmo allestire , in teoria, investendo, il miglior settore giovanile del mondo.
Ma non lo facciamo....
Insomma, come possa piacere la gestione Elliott io fatico a capirlo.
Posso capire la si accetti, la si subisca ma il 'piacere' è un sentimento che non comprendo.


----------



## Garrincha (13 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Parli di offerte per donnarumma come fantomatiche? Può darsi.
> Ma se io ti offro x e tu mi rifiuti perchè dice che c'è tizio anzichè caio pronto a offrirti 4x io ti invito a portarmi l'offerta se poi non me la porti ti mando in tribuna e di certo non ti regalo visibilità.
> 
> Poi posso benissimo farti fare il riscaldamento coi compagni per poi farti allontanare dal campo quando si fa allenamento tecnico e tattico con la palla, le regole me lo consentono.
> ...


Però andava anche preso un portiere titolare di rendimento medio-elevato, con Tataranasu titolare tutta la stagione l'anno scorso per me non ti qualificavi per la Champions


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2021)

Wow 30 pagine per sto qua, manco fosse il nuovo Cafu.


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Parli di offerte per donnarumma come fantomatiche? Può darsi.
> Ma se io ti offro x e tu mi rifiuti perchè dice che c'è tizio anzichè caio pronto a offrirti 4x io ti invito a portarmi l'offerta se poi non me la porti ti mando in tribuna e di certo non ti regalo visibilità.
> 
> Poi posso benissimo farti fare il riscaldamento coi compagni per poi farti allontanare dal campo quando si fa allenamento tecnico e tattico con la palla, le regole me lo consentono.
> ...


Allora la nostra filosofia è completamente diversa su questioni del genere. Io, come d’altronde tutte le società del mondo, sono sempre stato per l’approccio adottato (ingenuamente forse). Non posso negare che mi sarebbe piaciuto vederlo in tribuna ma i risultati sportivi, e quindi il Milan, viene prima di tutto. Non rinnovi e non vuoi partire per pappare un ingaggio mostruoso? Sei un omuncolo, ma me ne faccio una ragione. Io credo comunque che Paolo abbia voluto metterla sul cuore, ed abbia fatto di tutto fino a febbraio, questa è l’unica cosa da imputargli perche le cifre richieste erano disgraziamente un chiaro messaggio di addio e di scarica barile. 

Poi anche noi siamo nel gioco eh, anche noi eravamo dietro a Tauvin a 0, e se il prossimo anno Kamara viene a 0 cosa facciamo? Traditore e banconote false? Adesso è toccato a noi, domani agli altri e potrebbe anche darsi che prendiamo il prossimo Donnarumma a 0 per dire..


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Risorse sotto forma di sponsors, come permetteva di fare il fpf.
> Ti potrei anche far notare che il fpf non pone limiti nemmeno sui giovani e potremmo allestire , in teoria, investendo, il miglior settore giovanile del mondo.
> Ma non lo facciamo....
> Insomma, come possa piacere la gestione Elliott io fatico a capirlo.
> Posso capire la si accetti, la si subisca ma il 'piacere' è un sentimento che non comprendo.


Ho seri dubbi che il ffp ti permetta di gonfiare gli sponsor a piacimento. Il psg ha sofferto abbastanza da questo punto di vista, si è ristrutturata ed ora di sponsor interni non se ne vedono quasi più da loro. Il City ha rischiato il ban per 2 anni, evitato solo perché le prove furono procurate in maniera illecita da parte della Uefa. Ma poi noi chi abbiamo da mettere nella maglia? Quelli hanno i frigoriferi, gli altri le macchine o le compagnie aeree, ma noi? Il limite di un fondo, se lo si vuole identificare in quanto tale, è questo. Champions per 4 anni di file e vedrai gli sponsor ch3 verranno 

Sfondi una porta aperta sul settore giovanile, prima però bisogna fare lo step della prima squadra, per prima cosa perché aumenti la reputazione, nessuno vuole andare a giocare nel settore giovanile della Lazio per dire, un esempio sarebbe quello banale della Youth Champions League  , e poi se ti ritrovi Mbappe, Sancho e Mr. X nella primavera, la loro prima preoccupazione sarà quella di andare a giocare dove si può vincere. Guarda Camavinga (a proposito, il ragazzo è in scadenza, ed a differenza di Donnarumma questo il pallone d’oro lo può vincere veramente) , Mbappe al Monaco o tutti i talenti in Francia. La stessa Atalanta che gestisce con le idee e non con i soldi è solo una transizione per i giocatori di talento (Diallo, Kulusevsky e Kessie).

Non se ne esce, la strada è tortuosa e necessità una grande pazienza, che il nostro glorioso passato ci rende difficile. Credimi se ti dico che ogni volta che pronuncio il nome di un grande giocatore viene anche a me un sentimento di malinconia e tristezza dal sapere che al Milan non ci metterà mai piede, ma ho smesso di sognare da tempo. Visti i risultati recenti non posso far altro che credere nella società, la mia garanzia si chiama Paolo Maldini, che non partecipa tanto per fare…


----------



## mil77 (13 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Parli di offerte per donnarumma come fantomatiche? Può darsi.
> Ma se io ti offro x e tu mi rifiuti perchè dice che c'è tizio anzichè caio pronto a offrirti 4x io ti invito a portarmi l'offerta se poi non me la porti ti mando in tribuna e di certo non ti regalo visibilità.
> 
> Poi posso benissimo farti fare il riscaldamento coi compagni per poi farti allontanare dal campo quando si fa allenamento tecnico e tattico con la palla, le regole me lo consentono.
> ...


E cosa ottenevi? Che dovevi comprarti un altro portiere, mentre a gigio pagavi 6 milioni netti? Proprio un affare....


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ho seri dubbi che il ffp ti permetta di gonfiare gli sponsor a piacimento. Il psg ha sofferto abbastanza da questo punto di vista, si è ristrutturata ed ora di sponsor interni non se ne vedono quasi più da loro. Il City ha rischiato il ban per 2 anni, evitato solo perché le prove furono procurate in maniera illecita da parte della Uefa. Ma poi noi chi abbiamo da mettere nella maglia? Quelli hanno i frigoriferi, gli altri le macchine o le compagnie aeree, ma noi? Il limite di un fondo, se lo si vuole identificare in quanto tale, è questo. Champions per 4 anni di file e vedrai gli sponsor ch3 verranno
> 
> Sfondi una porta aperta sul settore giovanile, prima però bisogna fare lo step della prima squadra, per prima cosa perché aumenti la reputazione, nessuno vuole andare a giocare nel settore giovanile della Lazio per dire, un esempio sarebbe quello banale della Youth Champions League  , e poi se ti ritrovi Mbappe, Sancho e Mr. X nella primavera, la loro prima preoccupazione sarà quella di andare a giocare dove si può vincere. Guarda Camavinga (a proposito, il ragazzo è in scadenza, ed a differenza di Donnarumma questo il pallone d’oro lo può vincere veramente) , Mbappe al Monaco o tutti i talenti in Francia. La stessa Atalanta che gestisce con le idee e non con i soldi è solo una transizione per i giocatori di talento (Diallo, Kulusevsky e Kessie).
> 
> Non se ne esce, la strada è tortuosa e necessità una grande pazienza, che il nostro glorioso passato ci rende difficile. Credimi se ti dico che ogni volta che pronuncio il nome di un grande giocatore viene anche a me un sentimento di malinconia e tristezza dal sapere che al Milan non ci metterà mai piede, ma ho smesso di sognare da tempo. Visti i risultati recenti non posso far altro che credere nella società, la mia garanzia si chiama Paolo Maldini, che non partecipa tanto per fare…


Il tuo è un punto di vista molto 'aziendale'. Tu , come tanti altri, hai maturato certezze da 'azienda'.
Seguendo il tuo ragionamento il brand milan ha bisogno di nessuno perchè cammina da solo.
Puoi benissimo levare elliott e mettere lotito che cambia nulla a questo punto.
Ma cosi facendo sarà sempre il club a rendere grande la proprietà quando invece dovrebbe e potrebbe essere il contrario.
Il lavaggio di cervelli è riuscito alla perfezione.

Nessuno multerà mai nessuno quando si tratta di investire.
Le demenziali regole del fpf si frantumano come biscotti al cospetto delle libere leggi del mercato.
Il calcio azienda è servito solo per chiudere le big in una bolla di sapone.
La superlega esiste da anni, per chi vuole vederla.

Esiste a tal punto che poi arriva uno coi soldi veri e da pure fastidio.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> E cosa ottenevi? Che dovevi comprarti un altro portiere, mentre a gigio pagavi 6 milioni netti? Proprio un affare....


Certo che dovevi prendere un altro portiere ma che donnarumma avrebbe resistito due anni è tutto da vedere.
Forse avremmo poi evitato i casi calha, romagnoli, kessie.....
Abbiamo la fila dei rivoltosi.
Siamo il club dell'amore, il club che lega nessuno.


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Sì, ma non è che se uno non è capace a portare la macchina allora elimini lo sterzo. Cambi il guidatore. Voglio dire, se Mirabilli e Fassone hanno speso malissimo, il problema sono loro, non il fatto di avere un alto budget per investire sul mercato.


Abbiamo fatto due all-in con il risultato di avere ancora oggi dei giocatori svalutati e di aver raddoppiato le perdite. Ora tra Caldara, Conti, Castillejo, Laxalt e i residui precedenti abbiamo veramente sofferto, ma veramente tanto eh.

Non so, stranamente quando abbiamo fatto le cose con coerenza e senza spese folli ci siamo migliorati in fase sportiva, con molti nuovi rivalutati e anche dimezzato il rosso.

Io sarei concorde a fare un all-in, un mercato da 200M o 250M per poi fare piccoli aggiustamenti nei prossimi 2 (alla Psg post Neymar-Mbappe o Real post CR7-Kaka-Benzema ma con profili meno altisonanti ovviamente), ma solo una volta che saremo in attivo, circa tra due anni per esempio. Altrimenti rischiamo ri passare a -300M e fuori definitivamente per 10 anni dal calcio che conta. L’importante è restare aggrappati al treno che conta con coerenza oggi, una volta acquisito credibilità ed una squadra più competitiva vedrai che non ci faremo scappare l’opportunità di prendere il nome prima di rifirmare il contratto di sponsorizzazione


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Allora la nostra filosofia è completamente diversa su questioni del genere. Io, come d’altronde tutte le società del mondo, sono sempre stato per l’approccio adottato (ingenuamente forse). Non posso negare che mi sarebbe piaciuto vederlo in tribuna ma i risultati sportivi, e quindi il Milan, viene prima di tutto. Non rinnovi e non vuoi partire per pappare un ingaggio mostruoso? Sei un omuncolo, ma me ne faccio una ragione. Io credo comunque che Paolo abbia voluto metterla sul cuore, ed abbia fatto di tutto fino a febbraio, questa è l’unica cosa da imputargli perche le cifre richieste erano disgraziamente un chiaro messaggio di addio e di scarica barile.
> 
> Poi anche noi siamo nel gioco eh, anche noi eravamo dietro a Tauvin a 0, e se il prossimo anno Kamara viene a 0 cosa facciamo? Traditore e banconote false? Adesso è toccato a noi, domani agli altri e potrebbe anche darsi che prendiamo il prossimo Donnarumma a 0 per dire..


Fin quando i soliti geni diranno che senza donnarumma non si arrivava secondi....
Come dico da settimane : maignan farà capire tanto a tante persone.
Farà capire cosa è l'affidabilità e quanto costa.


----------



## rossonerosud (13 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Abbiamo fatto due all-in con il risultato di avere ancora oggi dei giocatori svalutati e di aver raddoppiato le perdite. Ora tra Caldara, Conti, Castillejo, Laxalt e i residui precedenti abbiamo veramente sofferto, ma veramente tanto eh.
> 
> Non so, stranamente quando abbiamo fatto le cose con coerenza e senza spese folli ci siamo migliorati in fase sportiva, con molti nuovi rivalutati e anche dimezzato il rosso.
> 
> Io sarei concorde a fare un all-in, un mercato da 200M o 250M per poi fare piccoli aggiustamenti nei prossimi 2 (alla Psg post Neymar-Mbappe o Real post CR7-Kaka-Benzema ma con profili meno altisonanti ovviamente), ma solo una volta che saremo in attivo, circa tra due anni per esempio. Altrimenti rischiamo ri passare a -300M e fuori definitivamente per 10 anni dal calcio che conta. L’importante è restare aggrappati al treno che conta con coerenza oggi, una volta acquisito credibilità ed una squadra più competitiva vedrai che non ci faremo scappare l’opportunità di prendere il nome prima di rifirmare il contratto di sponsorizzazione


Vai in perdita? Ricapitalizzi. Nel calcio si vince così, tranne rare eccezioni. Finchè non ve ne fate una ragione e sperate di andare avanti con la calcolatrice non ci schioderemo dalla mediocrità.


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il tuo è un punto di vista molto 'aziendale'. Tu , come tanti altri, hai maturato certezze da 'azienda'.
> Seguendo il tuo ragionamento il brand milan ha bisogno di nessuno perchè cammina da solo.
> Puoi benissimo levare elliott e mettere lotito che cambia nulla a questo punto.
> Ma cosi facendo sarà sempre il club a rendere grande la proprietà quando invece dovrebbe e potrebbe essere il contrario.
> ...


Ah si, se ne metti uno che non ha problemi di liquidità (conta eccome), che ha estinto i debiti e che è disposto ogni anno a ripianare le perdite importanti, allora si, puoi metterci chiunque!

Però parlare di Lotito o De Laurentis, che sono quanto di più aziendale esista nel mondo del calcio è un po’ come auspicare che Jack lo squartatore diventi primario di chirurgia 

Lotito ad oggi ha investito 0€, l’anno scorso nonostante i soldi della Champions ha preso Akpa e Muriqi. De Laurentis ad oggi ha investito 0€ , e sta facendo a legnate con Insigne (altro in scadenza ahah, spuntano fuori come funghi).


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Fin quando i soliti geni diranno che senza donnarumma non si arrivava secondi....
> Come dico da settimane : maignan farà capire tanto a tante persone.
> Farà capire cosa è l'affidabilità e quanto costa.


Sono d’accordo, stimo Maignan per lo stile di gioco. Sta di fatto che dietro Donnarumma c’era Tatarusanu e non Maignan.


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Vai in perdita? Ricapitalizzi. Nel calcio si vince così, tranne rare eccezioni. Finchè non ve ne fate una ragione e sperate di andare avanti con la calcolatrice non ci schioderemo dalla mediocrità.


Fosse cosi semplice…


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Sono d’accordo, stimo Maignan per lo stile di gioco. Sta di fatto che dietro Donnarumma c’era Tatarusanu e non Maignan.


Perchè il milan non ha preso in considerazione l'idea di prendere un titolare.
Andava preso e non sarebbe costato una fortuna.

P.S nel danno economico arrecatoci dal signor donnarumma mettici pure la paghetta annessa al fratellone.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ah si, se ne metti uno che non ha problemi di liquidità (conta eccome), che ha estinto i debiti e che è disposto ogni anno a ripianare le perdite importanti, allora si, puoi metterci chiunque!
> 
> Però parlare di Lotito o De Laurentis, che sono quanto di più aziendale esista nel mondo del calcio è un po’ come auspicare che Jack lo squartatore diventi primario di chirurgia
> 
> Lotito ad oggi ha investito 0€, l’anno scorso nonostante i soldi della Champions ha preso Akpa e Muriqi. De Laurentis ad oggi ha investito 0€ , e sta facendo a legnate con Insigne (altro in scadenza ahah, spuntano fuori come funghi).


E noi quanto stiamo investendo?
Io vedo che stiamo tagliando.
Ah già , elliott risana.

Gli investimenti sono i soldi che aumentano la potenza economica.

A ben vedere la gestione milan di elliott non è poi tanto diversa da quella lotito alla lazio.
Forse il milan meriterebbe di meglio di una gestione controllata.


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perchè il milan non ha preso in considerazione l'idea di prendere un titolare.
> Andava preso e non sarebbe costato una fortuna.
> 
> P.S nel danno economico arrecatoci dal signor donnarumma mettici pure la paghetta annessa al fratellone.


Infatti io calcolo il suo stipendio 7M, Chavo non lo nomino lo aggrego per non spendere energie in inutilità  , il giorno che ad ogni mercato non dovremo sostituire 5-6-7 giocatori (e non parlo di prestiti) sarà auspicabilmente il giorno che potremo fare mercati incentrati su 2 giocatori forti forti, e che potremo prendere riserve adeguate per ogni ruolo. Prendere Maignan per farli fare il secondo e per mettere pressione a Donnarumma mi sembra esagerato dai, non devi frne una battaglia personale. Tu mi dai dell'aziendalista, ma vedi qualosa di diverso nel calcio di oggi? Io no.


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E noi quanto stiamo investendo?
> Io vedo che stiamo tagliando.
> Ah già , elliott risana.
> 
> ...


Se mai dovessimo abbassare le spese e finire il mercato con un payroll inferiore o uguale ne sarei molto deluso anche io. Aspetto la fine del mercato per giudicare, non vado di certo ad attaccare ad ogni post la società. Cosa lecita e giusta, solo ho altri modi di pormi e di vederla  

"Messi-PSG: e noi? Noi abbiamo Idiott"  , non mi sembra il caso dai.


----------



## mil77 (13 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Certo che dovevi prendere un altro portiere ma che donnarumma avrebbe resistito due anni è tutto da vedere.
> Forse avremmo poi evitato i casi calha, romagnoli, kessie.....
> Abbiamo la fila dei rivoltosi.
> Siamo il club dell'amore, il club che lega nessuno.


Premesso che quello che dici tu non è proprio che si possa fare, perchè puoi allontanare uno dall'allenamento o metterlo in tribuna solo per scelta tecnica o motivi comportamentali e nel caso di Gigio entrambi sarebbero stati difficilmente giustificabili...Il Milan non ha mai operato così nella sua storia, non vedo perchè dovrebbe farlo ora. I parametri 0 ci sono sempre stati e ce ne saranno sempre di più...


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Infatti io calcolo il suo stipendio 7M, Chavo non lo nomino lo aggrego per non spendere energie in inutilità  , il giorno che ad ogni mercato non dovremo sostituire 5-6-7 giocatori (e non parlo di prestiti) sarà auspicabilmente il giorno che potremo fare mercati incentrati su 2 giocatori forti forti, e che potremo prendere riserve adeguate per ogni ruolo. Prendere Maignan per farli fare il secondo e per mettere pressione a Donnarumma mi sembra esagerato dai, non devi frne una battaglia personale. Tu mi dai dell'aziendalista, ma vedi qualosa di diverso nel calcio di oggi? Io no.


Se il calcio è questo non serve nemmeno la proprietà : bastano un ragioniere per far di conto e un prete per trasmettere buoni propositi.
Poi la macchina cammina da sola.

Io non ti do dell'aziendalista ma credo che non ti stai accorgendo che stai lodando una superlega legalizzata.
Il milan che sta tra le big solo perchè è big e quello è il suo posto.

Questo è un delirio di onnipotenza che io non condivido.
Nel calcio come nella vita ci sono i ricchi e i poveri , come ci sono capaci e incompetenti ma mai mai potrei concepire che il mio club stia nella stanza dei bottoni per grazia ricevuta.
Questo non è sport e chi sostiene il fpf sostiene questo delirio di onnipotenza.

A questo punto si organizzi la superlega che se non altro è business palesato.


----------



## rossonerosud (13 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E noi quanto stiamo investendo?
> Io vedo che stiamo tagliando.
> Ah già , elliott risana.
> 
> ...


Magari fosse quella di Lotito, almeno loro hanno uno scouting pauroso e un Savic, un Correa, un De Vrij e un Luis Alberto riescono a pescarli.


----------



## mil77 (13 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E noi quanto stiamo investendo?
> Io vedo che stiamo tagliando.
> Ah già , elliott risana.
> 
> ...


No dai, si può dire tutto ma non che in questo mercato il Milan non abbia fatto investimenti...i riscatti di Tomori e di Tonali hanno aumentato e non di poco la forza patrimoniale ed economica del Milan. Adesso abbiamo 2 giocatori di proprietà giovani che valgono minimo 50 milioni e con buone probabilità il valore andrà a crescere nel futuro. Siamo passati da avere 5/6 prestiti dell'anno scorso, a non avere (al momento) nessun prestito che scade l'anno prossimo.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Premesso che quello che dici tu non è proprio che si possa fare, perchè puoi allontanare uno dall'allenamento o metterlo in tribuna solo per scelta tecnica o motivi comportamentali e nel caso di Gigio entrambi sarebbero stati difficilmente giustificabili...Il Milan non ha mai operato così nella sua storia, non vedo perchè dovrebbe farlo ora. I parametri 0 ci sono sempre stati e ce ne saranno sempre di più...


Il club può benissimo far disputare la parte atletica e il riscaldamento a un calciatore col gruppo per poi allontanarlo dal campo.
L'allenatore decide con quali effettivi preparare la partita e il tesserato in questione può obiettare nulla.
Vedi caso iaquinta.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> No dai, si può dire tutto ma non che in questo mercato il Milan non abbia fatto investimenti...i riscatti di Tomori e di Tonali hanno aumentato e non di poco la forza patrimoniale ed economica del Milan. Adesso abbiamo 2 giocatori di proprietà giovani che valgono minimo 50 milioni e con buone probabilità il valore andrà a crescere nel futuro. Siamo passati da avere 5/6 prestiti dell'anno scorso, a non avere (al momento) nessun prestito che scade l'anno prossimo.


Il costo della rosa è diminuito e siamo sotto le aspettative di tutti.


----------



## mil77 (13 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il club può benissimo far disputare la parte atletica e il riscaldamento a un calciatore col gruppo per poi allontanarlo dal campo.
> L'allenatore decide con quali effettivi preparare la partita e il tesserato in questione può obiettare nulla.
> Vedi caso iaquinta.


Se è giustificato da scelta tecnica (o problemi comportamentali). E come giustifichi la scelta tecnica con Donnarumma? Ovvio per dire lo puoi fare con Tonali per dire senza problemi, ma con Donnarumma o Kessie no.


----------



## mil77 (13 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il costo della rosa è diminuito e siamo sotto le aspettative di tutti.


Va bene il costo della rosa (al momento è diminuito) ma il valore della rosa è cresciuto, quando si parla di investimento è quello che conta. Poi oh se al 31 Agosto siamo ancora così sono il primo a criticare. Ma ho pochi dubbi che da qui alla fine del mercato non arrivano almeno 3 o forse 4 giocatori.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Se è giustificato da scelta tecnica (o problemi comportamentali). E come giustifichi la scelta tecnica con Donnarumma? Ovvio per dire lo puoi fare con Tonali per dire senza problemi, ma con Donnarumma o Kessie no.


Un allenatore deve giustificare una scelta tecnica?
E quando mai.
Dai ragazzi....
Capisco sarebbe stata una scelta forte ma davvero ci facciamo problemi a mettere in riga uno che ce lo ha messo tutto nell'orifizio anale???


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se il calcio è questo non serve nemmeno la proprietà : bastano un ragioniere per far di conto e un prete per trasmettere buoni propositi.
> Poi la macchina cammina da sola.
> 
> Io non ti do dell'aziendalista ma credo che non ti stai accorgendo che stai lodando una superlega legalizzata.
> ...


Sono molto laico riguardo a tornei organizzati da privati, sulla SL il mio è un si con riserve, perché mi rendo conto che è la sola via per diminuire considerabilmente il gap con i top club. Saremmo sicuramente uno dei 15 top club al mondo sempre, non male.

Non capisco però cosa serve aggiungere questo punto alla discussione, perché potrei anche condividere quello che hai scritto (e lo faccio), ma il discordo che facevamo è un altro, con Elliott il nostro futuro sarà questo, giustamente secondo me. Si fa finta di non vedere le altre 700 squadre al mondo, si fa finta di non vedere che tranne in Inghilterra (alcune) e tranne il PSG nessuno fa niente, e allora non si il ricco ed il povero sono sempre esisti.

Come il tifoso del Lecce invidia il nostro budget ed i nostri giocatori, noi invidiamo quelli del PSG, negli sport professionistici non esiste l’uguaglianza, cosi come nei paesi a modello capitalista non esiste. Il problema non sta nell’uguaglianza che non esiste, ma nell’equità, tutti devono rispettare le regole. Non è che io perché sono Elon Musk prendo e spacco la testa al povero tanto non mi si applicano le regole.

Per come la vedo, dopo aver sbagliato tutto in 20 anni è anche giusto che siamo dietro all’Atalanta. Se noi ci fossimo imposti un ffp dal 2004 invece di chiedere a zio Silvo, ad oggi saremo in linea con Bayern e Real ne sono certo. Perché avremo anticipato il processo e la transizione di un squadra che era fatta di fenomeni avrebbe facilitato tutto. Poi avremmo evitato gli sceicchi, che non è poco. A diritti commerciali stavamo a 30M, il Real quasi a 100M… non è tollerabile.


----------



## mil77 (13 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Un allenatore deve giustificare una scelta tecnica?
> E quando mai.
> Dai ragazzi....
> Capisco sarebbe stata una scelta forte ma davvero ci facciamo problemi a mettere in riga uno che ce lo ha messo tutto nell'orifizio anale???


L'Allenatore lo mette in tribuna, se il giocatore fa ricorso, la società è tenuta a motivare la scelta. Se il giudice non ritiene sia prova la scelta tecnica (o comportamentale) obbliga la società al reintegro del giocatore (oltre a multarla). E poi diventa anche più difficile giustificare anche solo una panchina. E' già successo (e non troppo raramente) soprattutto nelle categorie inferiori.
Con uno come Donnarumma sarebbe più facile giustificare un motivo comportamentale (inventi che ha mandato a ****** un dirigente) che una scelta tecnica.


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Magari fosse quella di Lotito, almeno loro hanno uno scouting pauroso e un Savic, un Correa, un De Vrij e un Luis Alberto riescono a pescarli.


Theo, Bennacer e Tomori sono bazzecole eh  , oltre il fatto di aver azzeccato ultimamente tutti i titoli definitivi che permettono tutti plusvalenza (vedi Hauge).


----------



## rossonerosud (13 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Theo, Bennacer e Tomori sono bazzecole eh  , oltre il fatto di aver azzeccato ultimamente tutti i titoli definitivi che permettono tutti plusvalenza (vedi Hauge).


Giocatori già conosciuti, al contraio di Savic


----------



## Dexter (13 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Vai in perdita? Ricapitalizzi. Nel calcio si vince così, tranne rare eccezioni. Finchè non ve ne fate una ragione e sperate di andare avanti con la calcolatrice non ci schioderemo dalla mediocrità.


Secondo metà forum, una società in perdita fallisce. Quindi ad esempio il 90% delle PMI quest' anno chiude. Contabili con la laurea umanistica.


----------



## rossonerosud (13 Agosto 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Secondo metà forum, una società in perdita fallisce. Quindi ad esempio il 90% delle PMI quest' anno chiude. Contabili con la laurea umanistica.


Vaglielo a dire, roba da matti


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Theo, Bennacer e Tomori sono bazzecole eh  , oltre il fatto di aver azzeccato ultimamente tutti i titoli definitivi che permettono tutti plusvalenza (vedi Hauge).


Io Theo e Tomori manco di striscio li conoscevo..
visto le loro doti fisiche è pure molto strano..
come il fatto che o non giocavano nel loro big club o andavano in prestito.. ma che erano conosciuti dal globo anche no! bennacer invece veniva da una neopromossa


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Agosto 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Io Theo e Tomori manco di striscio li conoscevo..
> visto le loro doti fisiche è pure molto strano..
> come il fatto che o non giocavano nel loro big club o andavano in prestito.. ma che erano conosciuti dal globo anche no! bennacer invece veniva da una neopromossa


La lista comprenderebbe anche Kalulu, Saele, Leao ed Hauge… insomma tutti giocatori che hanno aumentato il valore o che permettono plusvalenza. Da quanti anni non avevamo una situazione del genere? La abbiamo mai avuta?


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Agosto 2021)

Comunque, Dumfries all’Inter ha raggiunto in un giorno il numero di risposte dei topic Kjear, Diaz o Krunic   , ora mi aspetto che si tramuti in Marcos Cafu o in Dani Alves, altrimenti ne sarei profondamente deluso.

Non oso pensare cosa sarebbe successo se il titolo fosse stato Inter fatta per Vlahovic. Suicidio collettivo nelle strade in stile Maracanazo 1950 e server di Milanworld in tilt  , questo per chi crede che i mediocri siano coloro che guardano la realtà in faccia.


----------



## sampapot (14 Agosto 2021)

ma non si è andati un pò tutti off-topic? bisognerebbe cambiare il titolo


----------

